# The BuildMyLED Club



## s3rca

I'm going to have to wait until after the holidays to join but I'm looking forward to it and so are my plants.


----------



## angelcraze

Awesome idea for a thread, I am looking forward to joining also later, but will benefit from other's experiences in the meantime.

Nice looking tank, I am impressed with the red and pink colours. I think I see helferi at the foreground center, what is at the right/front forground? Baby tears?


----------



## MiSo

1. Markahsf
2. MiSo


i went with the 5000k planted tank spectrum. i dont remember the beam angle. 36 inch fixture. i keep the lights at about 60% to keep algae at bay. 
http://www.buildmyled.com/custom-report-details/?partNo=PS4890S101AATAATAAATAATAA
this link is for a 48 inch fixture... i copied this link from the bml forum so i wouldn't have to build my set again. 

Tank is 36 inches wide x 21 inches tall x 18 inches deep

My Journal

my camera is bad. it looks pretty good in person.
here's a before and after. 4 months apart. 

















fighting lots of algae.


----------



## angelcraze

Miso, your tank looks great, can't see the algae myself, I see you got a 48" 90 degree fixture. What is your tank depth and width? I couldn't find your journal???

What type of moss? is one your driftwood tips? It looks very nice. Or how did you plant that?


----------



## angelcraze

OMG!!! Just found it, thanks!!!


----------



## Sake

I just ordered mine yesterday, can't wait till I get it and can join the club


----------



## Markahsf

angelcraze said:


> Awesome idea for a thread, I am looking forward to joining also later, but will benefit from other's experiences in the meantime.
> 
> Nice looking tank, I am impressed with the red and pink colours. I think I see helferi at the foreground center, what is at the right/front forground? Baby tears?


Thanks! Yeah I have Downoi and on the right, I have some Downoi I bought from petsmart. Unfortunately, I left the package in the sun while I was running some errands so I'm not sure if they're going to make it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelcraze

Markahsf said:


> Thanks! Yeah I have Downoi and on the right, I have some Downoi I bought from petsmart. Unfortunately, I left the package in the sun while I was running some errands so I'm not sure if they're going to make it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


So that`s Helferi all in the front? I hope your plants on the right pull through, such a pretty plant. If you have the right conditions, I find this plant fairly robust. Good luck!!!


----------



## Markahsf

angelcraze said:


> So that`s Helferi all in the front? I hope your plants on the right pull through, such a pretty plant. If you have the right conditions, I find this plant fairly robust. Good luck!!!


Yes I have some I've been growing for a while directly in the middle. Nice healthy crowns and on the right is also helferi but they look like lettuce scraps lol. The helferi I originally got was also in bad condition at first so hopefully they bounce back like the ones in the middle did. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonvar

I ordered a fixture the other day. I will post once I receive it and set it up


----------



## MiSo

angelcraze,

i used superglue gel. you can do this two ways, either dab glue on the wood and press moss into it. or dab glue on moss and press onto the wood. 
i've tried it both ways. i had to add some extra moss in places after my initial planting and its worked out fine. even though the glue gets wets, you still have enough time to press the moss where you want it and it'll stick. 

(is one your driftwood tips? ) i didn't understand this question.
my driftwood is manzanita wood bought from plantbrain. he has a really good selection and i like the way he displays his wood. i was able to see exactly what the wood looked like before putting it in the tank. 

the moss is fissidens fontanus. 
here's a 3 month difference. it grows great under the leds.


----------



## Forumsnow

Got a 36" planted tank spectrum last January, LOVE IT! Have it over my 12 long controlled by a reefkeeper lite. Just redid the tank, will house royal blue tigers once i am certain everything is well, have 6 oebt in it now. I grow hc and glosso at 25% 12" above the rim with no co2, ferts or excell. Being able to dim the fixture to the optimal point of steady growth with little algae has totally changed planted tanks for me. Just flooded a couple weeks ago so things are still growing in. Hc has probably doubled in biomass in the past week.
Some pics:


----------



## willzy

That's awesome, you should remove the sponge filter in the middle though...


----------



## MarkM

*Have Two*

I got a 60" 10,000K 75 degree angle unit for my 120 about 8 months ago.











I liked that one so much I got a 48" 7,000K unit for my 50 G about two months ago.

Both tanks are low tech and both lights have the dimmer. I have a par sensor and can adjust to exactly the amount of light I want. Plants are doing well in both tanks.


----------



## angelcraze

MiSo, 
Yes, that's what I meant by driftwood tips, I have the same driftwood in my 'unscaped' at the moment 120g, this is the tank I am waiting on to get a BML fixture. I am really diggin' that moss, what an original idea for attaching it, thanks for getting back  Also your pictures are amazing to show growth, I am really impressed.


----------



## Markahsf

I'm really impressed with the tanks so far. They put my tank to shame! I really can't wait until my tank ages a bit more. Even though it's 2 months old, I constantly change it and it's been a week since I last rescaped it so I'm going to try to keep my hands off and let it grow for a while. 

Good job so far though guys. Four members so far isn't too bad. One of the main reasons I started this club was to make others aware of these awesome fixtures. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sajacobs

I'll join. I love my build my led. I have a six foot one.

URL=http://s1325.photobucket.com/user/sajacobs/media/image_zps76fac5ba.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Sajacobs

I'll join. I love my build my led. I have a six foot one.

URL=http://s1325.photobucket.com/user/sajacobs/media/image_zps76fac5ba.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## Markahsf

Sajacobs said:


> I'll join. I love my build my led. I have a six foot one.
> 
> URL=http://s1325.photobucket.com/user/sajacobs/media/image_zps76fac5ba.jpg.html]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Thats awesome! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsantucci

Here's my setup. I have a 36 inch Dutch 6300 with dimmer switch. Great light. 

I just added the manzanita today and did a major cut down on the stems so it's a little empty right now. 



















Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forumsnow

willzy said:


> That's awesome, you should remove the sponge filter in the middle though...


It is a royal blue tiger shrimp tank(pretty pricey shrimp, not sure if they are available in your country). My tank is for shrimp breeding first and aesthetics second, I believe sponge filters are a crucial part of a shrimp tank. I normally remove the sponge filter for pics but I just snapped a quick one when i saw this last night.
Great tanks buy the way guys! So happy people are buying their fixtures. BML is one of the best companies i have ever dealt with for anything. Also stoked they are getting more into the planted aspect, they were just starting out with them when i bought mine.


----------



## natebuchholz

Tanks look great everyone!

I have a 30in Dutch 90 degree over my one month old 40 gallon tall.


----------



## Markahsf

bsantucci said:


> Here's my setup. I have a 36 inch Dutch 6300 with dimmer switch. Great light.
> 
> I just added the manzanita today and did a major cut down on the stems so it's a little empty right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



Thats an awesome piece of Manzanita. 




natebuchholz said:


> Tanks look great everyone!
> 
> I have a 30in Dutch 90 degree over my one month old 40 gallon tall.


I can't wait for this one to fill out! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LTH

Hi, I have a Riparium 6000K - 18" long, 75° - hung 14" high
over Do!Aqua 60P riparium.


----------



## Fish from Philly

I have a 6 foot one also. It's amazing and I highly recommend. I got with red hues and the rummys, cardinals,







and red discus really pop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## JoseRivera

All these look great. I have a 6 ft one too, but I only have pics on my phone. I'll email some to myself and post some


----------



## Markahsf

JoseRivera said:


> All these look great. I have a 6 ft one too, but I only have pics on my phone. I'll email some to myself and post some


I was actually going to message you about this. You really should post some pics. You showed me a few at Oleg's house but I think that was when you first started it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## duderino

Here is my 29 gal with a 6300k BML 90 degree strip. I might be getting a second strip to help with my HC growth. Everything else seems to be going well. Started this tank in late July.


----------



## bsantucci

duderino said:


> Here is my 29 gal with a 6300k BML 90 degree strip. I might be getting a second strip to help with my HC growth. Everything else seems to be going well. Started this tank in late July.


Do you have two Koralia's or just one? I see a black magnet looking end on the front and thought that might be another. 

I run a Koralia Nano 240 on the left side of my tank which points down. The right side has my lily pipe so i figure this makes a nice circular flow. I've been curious if I should add another nano myself.

Also, I'm digging the hanging poles behind the tank. Did you make that or buy it? Can you give details?


----------



## duderino

I think what you are looking at on the front is my spray bar. I only have one powerhead. I am still experimenting with positioning of it. How do you get it to point down more? I can't seem to get mine to swivel to point more down which I would like to do.

THe poles are called Aquatic Life Stand Fixture. I got them from Amazon but others sell them as well. They are a bit pricy, but I liked the looks of them. I wanted something discreet. I used the standard hanging kit from BML.


----------



## Markahsf

I'm also thinking of getting a nano 240. The one thing I was worried about was having the plants near the powerhead bending because of the current. How strong is the 240?

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Build My LED

Great pictures! Maybe we should have a BML tank contest 

Nick


----------



## Sake

Nick you don't have time to be on here chatting, I just ordered mine Friday, now get your butt in the shop and get to makin it! lol I am really excited and can't wait till I get it. Just got a whole bunch of new plants because of this light.


----------



## bsantucci

duderino said:


> I think what you are looking at on the front is my spray bar. I only have one powerhead. I am still experimenting with positioning of it. How do you get it to point down more? I can't seem to get mine to swivel to point more down which I would like to do.


Turn the nano so that the power cord in under it. When it's turned like that it can aim down. Weird build to have it be like that but it works. 




Markahsf said:


> I'm also thinking of getting a nano 240. The one thing I was worried about was having the plants near the powerhead bending because of the current. How strong is the 240?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


I don't have any tail stems near it. I have it aiming right and on the front side glass. See my pictures earlier. I love the current it creates. More of a vortex so it doesn't destroy everything in its path. The fish love swimming in it too. 


Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## angelcraze

I am so impressed with the reds obtained in so many of these BML tanks. Beautiful tanks everyone, I absolutely can't wait till I can order my BML fixture. I want my fixture more and more.


----------



## howze01

Sake said:


> Nick you don't have time to be on here chatting, I just ordered mine Friday, now get your butt in the shop and get to makin it! lol I am really excited and can't wait till I get it. Just got a whole bunch of new plants because of this light.


 I second this! Mine is due to ship out today. After it's shipped you can post again =) Seriously though, really looking forward to trying it out!


----------



## crazymittens

I'll bite. Journal is in my sig...72" 13000k w. dimmer, love love love it. Seeing lots of growth, although not running any CO2. Pics are a little old, now.


----------



## Markahsf

angelcraze said:


> I am so impressed with the reds obtained in so many of these BML tanks. Beautiful tanks everyone, I absolutely can't wait till I can order my BML fixture. I want my fixture more and more.


You're absolutely correct. These fixtures really bring out the red. I was going to go with the dutch because I was afraid the 10,000K wouldn't bring out the reds but after Nick told me it would, I listened to him and I couldn't be happier. The picture I posted really doesn't do the fixture any justice. I really wish I had a better camera. My neons look incredible under the 10,000K spectrum. The literally glow from across the room. It's awesome. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sake

Markahsf said:


> You're absolutely correct. These fixtures really bring out the red. I was going to go with the dutch because I was afraid the 10,000K wouldn't bring out the reds but after Nick told me it would, I listened to him and I couldn't be happier. The picture I posted really doesn't do the fixture any justice. I really wish I had a better camera. My neons look incredible under the 10,000K spectrum. The literally glow from across the room. It's awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


I'm soo glad to hear that, I went with the 10k also and that was one of my fears. Thanks for reassuring me


----------



## Markahsf

Heres a good story for you guys.. 

Three weeks ago, I purchased some plants that had algae and added it to my tank. Little did I know, I was introducing thread algae to my tank. Well when I got them, I raised the co2 a tiny bit. My regulator is top notch and has an ideal needle valve, known for its pinpoint accuracy and ability to keep a consistent bubble rate. The bubble counter attached is a JBJ brass style bubble counter. 

Well all the liquid from the bubble counter had evaporated and I had no idea what my bubbles per second was but since I had an great needle valve, I thought nothing of it. 

Fast forward a few days and the thread algae got worse. Every day, I'd have to manually remove strands of it and every day, I raised the bps. It got worse every day and I continued to raise the bubble count little by little. I also noticed my plants weren't growing as fast and I though it had something to do with my algae problem.

We'll guess what? It turns out I was LOWERING my co2 output everyday instead of raising it. I didn't know because like I said earlier, the liquid from the bubble counter was all gone. So my plants stopped growing and my algae problem got worse. 

Stupidest thing I've ever done. Hopefully after figuring out my mistake, i can get rid of all the thread algae for good. It's barely noticeable since it's so thin but it bugs the hell out of me. Apparently my memory is so bad that I can't even remember which way to turn the needle valve. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sajacobs

Ugh. Hair algae. Learning something new every day.


----------



## JoseRivera

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JoseRivera

72" Dutch planted 6300k 60 deg


----------



## JoseRivera

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## joeyNdana

I want to join, I added a 6' 10,000K Planted to my 125 gallon two months ago when I started injecting co2. This light has been great for growth and color, will add one to my 75 if I ever start co2.


----------



## edstewart5

I got a 10,000K 30" planted with the dimmer and tank mounts. Can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Markahsf

edstewart5 said:


> I got a 10,000K 30" planted with the dimmer and tank mounts. Can't wait to receive it!


Awesome! Same exact setup I have*right now! 

By the way both 6 foot setups look amazing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish from Philly

You guys won't be disappointed. The light is way nicer in person. Like night and day vs the double bright Marineland. ML had a cool blue night feature but the dimmer feature on BML is siiiiick. On the lowest setting it was still brighter than the marineland. The holders also are really easy to put together and lets you easily move light and adjust how it throws. (Honestly, I still don't know if I like putting light in front and throwing it back; putting it in middle and shining down; or in back throwing forward???) but it's fun to try it around especially as you add new fish and plants. 


Another thing, I came home from vacation and part of my light was out. I emailed Nick and had a new one shipped to me Monday with return label for old light. Getting a good light is great but customer service after the fact is important and BML's is on point


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## edstewart5

Also gotta love that they're less than an hour from me! Maybe that'll speed up shipping. Lol.


----------



## Markahsf

Fish from Philly said:


> You guys won't be disappointed. The light is way nicer in person. Like night and day vs the double bright Marineland. ML had a cool blue night feature but the dimmer feature on BML is siiiiick. On the lowest setting it was still brighter than the marineland. The holders also are really easy to put together and lets you easily move light and adjust how it throws. (Honestly, I still don't know if I like putting light in front and throwing it back; putting it in middle and shining down; or in back throwing forward???) but it's fun to try it around especially as you add new fish and plants.
> 
> 
> Another thing, I came home from vacation and part of my light was out. I emailed Nick and had a new one shipped to me Monday with return label for old light. Getting a good light is great but customer service after the fact is important and BML's is on point
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I've experimented with the angles also. I think I like to put the fixture in the front and aim it towards the back. I can't tell what my plants like because they grow regardless but I definitely like the set up I just mentioned the best. Especially since my reddish plants are in the back. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Airena

Just started my 60 gallon low tech with the Dutch fixture. The colors look way better than in my terrible cell phone picture.


----------



## Sake

Can't see a pic Airena.

Anyone know about how long it takes for them to ship it once you order it? Not that I'm complaining I just can't wait lol.


----------



## Markahsf

Sake said:


> Can't see a pic Airena.
> 
> Anyone know about how long it takes for them to ship it once you order it? Not that I'm complaining I just can't wait lol.


I placed my order on 10/07/13, received it 10/21/13. Exactly two weeks from the day I placed the order. They spend a lot of time building the fixture and placing it through testing. It's totally worth the wait! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texan78

Quick question about this light. I passed these up because they were a little more than I was looking to spend. After looking at them more closely I see they work with the Apex controller which is what I am looking for. I am looking at the Dutch Planted fixture. How many channels does this have and do they have moonlights to where they can be dimmed to moonlights at night?

-Thanks


----------



## Highlander

Texan78 said:


> Quick question about this light. I passed these up because they were a little more than I was looking to spend. After looking at them more closely I see they work with the Apex controller which is what I am looking for. I am looking at the Dutch Planted fixture. How many channels does this have and do they have moonlights to where they can be dimmed to moonlights at night?
> 
> -Thanks


I have been researching this also. I am buying both the Apex and the 10000K BML for my 40B. According to both Neptune and BML, you will be able to ramp up and down and also set a "moonlight" with the controller. It is a two channel.


----------



## Texan78

Highlander said:


> I have been researching this also. I am buying both the Apex and the 10000K BML for my 40B. According to both Neptune and BML, you will be able to ramp up and down and also set a "moonlight" with the controller. It is a two channel.



BML does make a cable that works with the Apex so I know it works with it. If you can set lunar and sun cycles then this light might be a good option if I can't get these current lights to work like I am wanting.


----------



## seandelevan

joeyNdana said:


> I want to join, I added a 6' 10,000K Planted to my 125 gallon two months ago when I started injecting co2. This light has been great for growth and color, will add one to my 75 if I ever start co2.
> 
> View attachment 237393


Damn I want that but for almost 400 bucks forget about it!


----------



## wrm130

Just ordered a 48" 6300K for my 40 Long.

Currently running 4x54w T5H0, no C02.

Here's hoping it gets here soon and doesn't disappoint!


----------



## jfynyson

(4) 30" 10,000K fixtures and (2) of the nano's made close to the 10,000K fixtures to sit on top of my center glass brace of my 135gal. BML has estimated I have ~100 PAR at the substrate in front and about 80+PAR in the back. I have (2) of the fixtures in back set about 5-6" above the tank & the (2) in front set about 2" above the tank and not tops.

I couldn't be happier. These lights have produced so much growth it's nuts and none of the colors are washed out. Red's & greens really pop in-person. The fish look great too...even the blue crown betta seems to glow as do the orange platies.

My plants grow so well I can actually change the look of the tank each month so here's what it looks like today (awaiting my glosso to fill in). Pic below doesn't do justice of course due to daytime pic w/ glare from outside.

I'm uploading a HD video to youtube that I'll share later on this thread but it tells the story a little better showing more up close detail, showing lots of pearling, and flowering anubias !


----------



## Markahsf

jfynyson said:


> (4) 30" 10,000K fixtures and (2) of the nano's made close to the 10,000K fixtures to sit on top of my center glass brace of my 135gal. BML has estimated I have ~100 PAR at the substrate in front and about 80+PAR in the back. I have (2) of the fixtures in back set about 5-6" above the tank & the (2) in front set about 2" above the tank and not tops.
> 
> I couldn't be happier. These lights have produced so much growth it's nuts and none of the colors are washed out. Red's & greens really pop in-person. The fish look great too...even the blue crown betta seems to glow as do the orange platies.
> 
> My plants grow so well I can actually change the look of the tank each month so here's what it looks like today (awaiting my glosso to fill in). Pic below doesn't do justice of course due to daytime pic w/ glare from outside.
> 
> I'm uploading a HD video to youtube that I'll share later on this thread but it tells the story a little better showing more up close detail, showing lots of pearling, and flowering anubias !


Thats awesome! In the video, can you please show us how you have the fixtures set up on the brace? I'm really interested in seeing how it's layed out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Markahsf

Double post **


----------



## Gambs

Looking to purchase BML for my 90 gallon bowfront. It houses Mbuna cichlids and is completely rockscaped. My goal is to have the rocks completely covered with algae. I would also like to bring out the colors of my fish. I currently have electric yellow labs, red empress, demasoni, and German reds. What LED build would you recommend for my needs. Tank is 48" long and 24" deep. Thanks.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## jfynyson

jfynyson said:


> (4) 30" 10,000K fixtures and (2) of the nano's made close to the 10,000K fixtures to sit on top of my center glass brace of my 135gal. BML has estimated I have ~100 PAR at the substrate in front and about 80+PAR in the back. I have (2) of the fixtures in back set about 5-6" above the tank & the (2) in front set about 2" above the tank and not tops.
> 
> I couldn't be happier. These lights have produced so much growth it's nuts and none of the colors are washed out. Red's & greens really pop in-person. The fish look great too...even the blue crown betta seems to glow as do the orange platies.
> 
> My plants grow so well I can actually change the look of the tank each month so here's what it looks like today (awaiting my glosso to fill in). Pic below doesn't do justice of course due to daytime pic w/ glare from outside.
> 
> I'm uploading a HD video to youtube that I'll share later on this thread but it tells the story a little better showing more up close detail, showing lots of pearling, and flowering anubias !


Here's the video link: looks worse on youtube than on my computer for some reason and the colors do not look the same. Next time I'll do pics & videos at night instead...enjoy anyways:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjW6nbAuBco&feature=youtu.be

I'll get video of the LED set up next time but you can see pics at this link but the pics were before the nano's on the center brace:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/yourtanks.php?do=view&id=8353&n=jfynyson


----------



## Texan78

Does anyone use this light with a Apex controller or know if this light can be programmed to dim to moonlight at night then in the morning ramp up to daylight? 

I would be really interested in this fixture if it can do those simple features.


----------



## Highlander

I tried to tell you before. Yes you can do those things with the Apex. I have talked to both Neptune and BML. They both say you can do that with the Apex. You would need the cable that connects the light to the Apex, which BML sells.


----------



## Texan78

Highlander said:


> I tried to tell you before. Yes you can do those things with the Apex. I have talked to both Neptune and BML. They both say you can do that with the Apex. You would need the cable that connects the light to the Apex, which BML sells.



Just trying to get solid confirmation. I know the lights can work with the Apex and can dim down. A lot of companies claim they can dim with a timer. But I need to be absolutely positive that these can fade out at night to moonlight and then fade into day and the moonlights fade out and not just dim to off then pop to on or off. I have the Apex now and it is mainly built for the AI so these lights that claim to do this or that might work with the Apex but it is a simple on/off function for the fixture. No I have already spent almost $600 in lights and it I plan to spend another $600 I want to be absolutely positive they will do what I want them to do.


----------



## aquabruce

There's a whole bunch of info on the Apex with BML fixtures here ....http://forum.buildmyled.com/index.php?forums/lighting-controls.20/


----------



## Texan78

aquabruce said:


> There's a whole bunch of info on the Apex with BML fixtures here ....http://forum.buildmyled.com/index.php?forums/lighting-controls.20/


Great find thanks! Has exactly the info I am looking for because there is nothing on the Neptune forums about BML. Well there is one post but they never came back so pretty much back to nothing on there. 

Sounds like have a light in the works like the AI SOL. May have to hold out for this or make a trip into Austin.


----------



## islanddave1

joeyNdana said:


> I want to join, I added a 6' 10,000K Planted to my 125 gallon two months ago when I started injecting co2. This light has been great for growth and color, will add one to my 75 if I ever start co2.
> 
> View attachment 237393


Great looking tank! I am interested in getting this exact light. How have you found the coverage to be using a single fixture? What beam spread did you order? Are there any black areas of the tank that don't receive light? Are you dimming it or 100%

Thanks Dave


----------



## seandelevan

islanddave1 said:


> Great looking tank! I am interested in getting this exact light. How have you found the coverage to be using a single fixture? What beam spread did you order? Are there any black areas of the tank that don't receive light? Are you dimming it or 100%
> 
> Thanks Dave


Ditto. According to the BML site I would need two of these bad boys. I could swing 400 bucks for one if only one works for you.


----------



## adidasvintage

Hi All, I am impressed by the BML lightings and would liek to place an order but BML is unable to ship their product to Singapore. Any idea on other good brand with international shipping service?


----------



## joeyNdana

islanddave1 said:


> Great looking tank! I am interested in getting this exact light. How have you found the coverage to be using a single fixture? What beam spread did you order? Are there any black areas of the tank that don't receive light? Are you dimming it or 100%
> 
> Thanks Dave


Thanks! I've got the fixture set right at the middle, it is dark from about 6" from the top in the back. I've considered putting a second fixture on but so far I haven't really seen the need. Great fixture, service was great too.

Have the dimmer and run it 100% once I had the co2 dialed in.


----------



## edstewart5

Ordered mine last Tuesday and just got an email from UPS that it will be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait! Gotta love that 1 day shipping from living only an hour or so from their factory.


----------



## Sake

edstewart5 said:


> Ordered mine last Tuesday and just got an email from UPS that it will be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait! Gotta love that 1 day shipping from living only an hour or so from their factory.


I hate you! lol I ordered mine the 15th and it'll arrive tomorrow  Last Tuesday....Soooo not fair! lol


----------



## Markahsf

edstewart5 said:


> Ordered mine last Tuesday and just got an email from UPS that it will be delivered tomorrow. Can't wait! Gotta love that 1 day shipping from living only an hour or so from their factory.







Sake said:


> I hate you! lol I ordered mine the 15th and it'll arrive tomorrow  Last Tuesday....Soooo not fair! lol


Show us your tanks when you get them dudes! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sake

Was planning on it, right now I've got some major algae issues kickin my butt, but I'll still post a pic.


----------



## bsantucci

Updated shot of mine after some rearranging the scape. Stems are growing nice 1 week after a huge trimming. Also added some Alternanthera reineckii 'cardinals to the front right for some more color. My dwarf sag is just growing like mad though. It's getting to be a chore keeping it from spreading. 










Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markahsf

Gambs said:


> Looking to purchase BML for my 90 gallon bowfront. It houses Mbuna cichlids and is completely rockscaped. My goal is to have the rocks completely covered with algae. I would also like to bring out the colors of my fish. I currently have electric yellow labs, red empress, demasoni, and German reds. What LED build would you recommend for my needs. Tank is 48" long and 24" deep. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Maybe you can try the fish focus blue. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## angelcraze

For sure Gambs, fish focus blue is to bring out the colours in your fish, especially the blues, I am sure you could grow algae easily with these lights and no plants to use up the nutrients. I never had Africans, but I love them and I am liking your rock scape. A little green on there, and it should look amazing.


----------



## angelcraze

bsantucci said:


> Updated shot of mine after some rearranging the scape. Stems are growing nice 1 week after a huge trimming. Also added some Alternanthera reineckii 'cardinals to the front right for some more color. My dwarf sag is just growing like mad though. It's getting to be a chore keeping it from spreading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


I like it, it looks a lot cleaner. I like the reineckii in the front, I wonder if it will grow red like that, did you just buy it, or was it already grown in your tank? Lol, dwarf sag, luckily it sends runners not too far from eachother, just looks like a nice thick lawn.


----------



## bsantucci

angelcraze said:


> I like it, it looks a lot cleaner. I like the reineckii in the front, I wonder if it will grow red like that, did you just buy it, or was it already grown in your tank? Lol, dwarf sag, luckily it sends runners not too far from eachother, just looks like a nice thick lawn.


Thanks, yeah I'm finally getting the tank squared away and understanding what plants look good and where. It's much more of a task to plant larger tanks I'm realizing. Easier to maintain water, harder to plant and keep neat. Not that I have a large large tank, but it's not a nano!

My next task is to figure out what to do with that sword. It's HUGE. Leaves are nearing 20"s now. The water sprite also is out of control in the left corner. I'm thinking both will go, I'll trade the sword at a LFS for some credit and ROAK the water sprite. Need to come up with an idea of what to put in that corner then though.

The reineckii was bought like that. I'm guessing emersed, it's the petsmart ones. I'm hoping it will maintain the red. what's needed for that? Is red in reineckii due to lower lights or higher iron? I know I have one plant that I can't recall the name which gets redder with less light.


----------



## Fish from Philly

Wasn't sure if appropriate to critique scapes in this thread but if I could offer advice, it's to add some larger leaf plants to the front and remove the sword. The sword is beautiful but yeah, for a small tank like that it looks out of place. Matters would improve if you had tall stem plants behind it. But, the entire set up would look if it was replaced with same stem you have on the right (rotala?)

The cardinal looks good there! I think you could add some moss to the driftwood to give it a more natural look. A darker moss like xmas or willow is probably best but even a lighter green would look cool, especially near the bottom. Crypt pontederiifolia or anubia barteri are great mid plants that compliment the carpet nicely. 

REALLY like the piece of wood like that and think u have it positioned perfectly


----------



## bsantucci

Fish from Philly said:


> Wasn't sure if appropriate to critique scapes in this thread but if I could offer advice, it's to add some larger leaf plants to the front and remove the sword. The sword is beautiful but yeah, for a small tank like that it looks out of place. Matters would improve if you had tall stem plants behind it. But, the entire set up would look if it was replaced with same stem you have on the right (rotala?)
> 
> The cardinal looks good there! I think you could add some moss to the driftwood to give it a more natural look. A darker moss like xmas or willow is probably best but even a lighter green would look cool, especially near the bottom. Crypt pontederiifolia or anubia barteri are great mid plants that compliment the carpet nicely.
> 
> REALLY like the piece of wood like that and think u have it positioned perfectly


I can't speak for others, but critique away with me. I'm only 2 solid high tech months into planted tanks so I'm really still learning the way each plant grows and where to plant them in the tank, needless to say I have a LOT to learn.

I love the wood too, I picked it specifically for the shape of the branches to add moss, so that's definitely coming soon! 

Do you recommend any larger leave plants for the front? Where in the front specifically are you referring? I wasn't sure if i wanted to completely carpet the right side with the dwarf sag or leave it open like it is. I do have a crypt wendtii green you can see on the far right side of the dwarf sag. Its been there since I planted the tank for fear of moving it and melting it haha. Maybe I'll move it back a bit to make it stand out more.

The back right side, from right to left I have Ludwigia arcuata, rotala sp. green, ludwigia sp. red, and then that really thick stemmed plant...for the life of me i can't remember the name, but it's growing awesome. Also some ludwigia sp. atlantis creeping up just in front of the sp. red. I do want to go completely stems in the back and get rid of the sprite and sword like you said. 

Maybe I'll do a ROAK for both. Gotta look into how to ship a sword w/o damaging it.


----------



## BigL_RIP

For the guys running the 10K units, what made you opt for them over the 6300? Thanks.


----------



## Fish from Philly

Mods - please let me know if this comments should be moved. If so, sorry!

Here is your tank - modified with very high tech program, MS paint!

Basically, trim the stems in the back to create a V shape so it looks like you're looking into the horizon. The arch in the wood will make this illusion even better.

I moved the red plant to be a bit behind the wood vs in the archway

The green shapes could be the crypt pont. or larger anubia species. 

I "spraypainted" some moss onto the wood

I like the water sprite but agree it can and will grow quickly, especially with CO2. I like it as a mid ground plant in front of the background stem plants.

It's important YOU like it. This is my opinion and can tell you what I like based on my research in aquascaping. do you what you love though because you will be the one lookin at it most


----------



## Fish from Philly

BigL_RIP said:


> For the guys running the 10K units, what made you opt for them over the 6300? Thanks.



I was thinking same thing! For planted tanks...wouldn't you want the correct spectrum? I know the 10K makes fish look arguably cooler but I dunno...


----------



## edstewart5

BigL_RIP said:


> For the guys running the 10K units, what made you opt for them over the 6300? Thanks.


The 10K lights have a higher PAR and will brighten the reds and darken the greens. So it works well for that aspect. While the 6300 is to lighten greens and grow a Dutch style green aquarium.


----------



## Markahsf

Fish from Philly said:


> Wasn't sure if appropriate to critique scapes in this thread but if I could offer advice.


For future reference, I encourage members/future members to help each other out. 

We can all benefit from posting updates, asking for advice, etc.. I just wanted to make a thread where BML owners can refer to. It's a community within a community and I hope it serves it's purpose well! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigL_RIP

BML advised me to opt for the 6300. I have a 90P, was running a Ray2 and just added a MonsterRay to round out the color spectrum. I like the result but want a single fixture that accomplishes the same result. So I'm debating between the 10K and 6300.


----------



## Airena

Trying to link my photo again. Hopefully it works this time. This is my first panted tank, so I'm really open for suggestions. The colors don't pop as much in the pic as much as they do in person. So far I'm really pleased with the dutch fixture. I think the moss on the right piece of driftwood looks terrible and am trying to convince my hubby to get rid of it.. Any suggestions on what to replace it with? This is my tank but he has claimed the moss as his own and won't let it go lol.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsantucci

Fish from Philly said:


> Mods - please let me know if this comments should be moved. If so, sorry!
> 
> Here is your tank - modified with very high tech program, MS paint!
> 
> Basically, trim the stems in the back to create a V shape so it looks like you're looking into the horizon. The arch in the wood will make this illusion even better.
> 
> I moved the red plant to be a bit behind the wood vs in the archway
> 
> The green shapes could be the crypt pont. or larger anubia species.
> 
> I "spraypainted" some moss onto the wood
> 
> I like the water sprite but agree it can and will grow quickly, especially with CO2. I like it as a mid ground plant in front of the background stem plants.
> 
> It's important YOU like it. This is my opinion and can tell you what I like based on my research in aquascaping. do you what you love though because you will be the one lookin at it most


Hah, almost as good as CAD software! Appreciate the effort and idea though. I agree and seeing it like that actually does help and is giving me great ideas. I think I'm going to purchase some ludwigia cuba and rotala colorata to go along with what I have now and grow them out in a similar angled look like you're showing there. I think I'll let the dwarf sag stretch to the back along the gravel to close the middle/left off and leave the black area as a street. Go with a kinda dutch inspired look. It won't be perfect, but I think it will be better than is now. 

I'll move the sword and sprite to my ten gallon QT tank for the time being until I can sell/ROAK them. Really appreciate the input!



Markahsf said:


> For future reference, I encourage members/future members to help each other out.
> 
> We can all benefit from posting updates, asking for advice, etc.. I just wanted to make a thread where BML owners can refer to. It's a community within a community and I hope it serves it's purpose well!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


Awesome. Great idea to open this thread up to that. I think we can all benefit like you said from open discussion on anything tank related in this thread since we all most likely run similar light/co2 setups with these BML fixtures.


----------



## Fish from Philly

My pleasure! I'm low-tech so my plant suggestions tend to be what I know and grew myself. The plants you suggested will look awesome.


----------



## Markahsf

Airena said:


> Trying to link my photo again. Hopefully it works this time. This is my first panted tank, so I'm really open for suggestions. The colors don't pop as much in the pic as much as they do in person. So far I'm really pleased with the dutch fixture. I think the moss on the right piece of driftwood looks terrible and am trying to convince my hubby to get rid of it.. Any suggestions on what to replace it with? This is my tank but he has claimed the moss as his own and won't let it go lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


How long as the moss been in there? Try adding some foreground plants. Do you dose ferts and co2? We can help you with plants once we know  

Dwarf sag is a good foreground plant and doesn't require much. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsantucci

Markahsf said:


> Dwarf sag is a good foreground plant and doesn't require much.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


Except constant cutting back! haha


----------



## Markahsf

bsantucci said:


> Except constant cutting back! haha


Very true! That's why I don't have it anymore BUT I always suggest it to people getting into planted tanks because I've had a lot of success in both low and high tech tanks. 

It's a good plant to build confidence with also. Bsantucci's tank shows how lush it can get. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texan78

Highlander said:


> I tried to tell you before. Yes you can do those things with the Apex. I have talked to both Neptune and BML. They both say you can do that with the Apex. You would need the cable that connects the light to the Apex, which BML sells.


Spoke to them at BML yesterday and you can only dim/ramp down or up. You can't have it dim/ramp to moonlight at night then ramp up to daylight during the day. It is only a 1 ch light but, they are coming out with a 3 ch light that will be able to do this. This is what I was afraid of because there is not many lights that can do this and work with the Apex unless you go with the AI Sols which are reef fixtures and not built for planted tanks.


----------



## bsantucci

Texan78 said:


> Spoke to them at BML yesterday and you can only dim/ramp down or up. You can't have it dim/ramp to moonlight at night then ramp up to daylight during the day. It is only a 1 ch light but, they are coming out with a 3 ch light that will be able to do this. This is what I was afraid of because there is not many lights that can do this and work with the Apex unless you go with the AI Sols which are reef fixtures and not built for planted tanks.


Honestly I can't see a reason to want it to switch to blue lights for night. I'm assuming that's the moonlight you mean? These lights at ten percent are perfect for simulating dusk and looks natural. Blue lights in a "moonlight" Setting to me looks unnatural. 

I plan to pick an apex controller up soon for a ramp up and down period of our hour morning and night. I feel like blue moonlight is definitely more meant for reefs where you'll get the glow of your coral. Just my two cents and I'm sure others will disagree. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Airena

Markahsf said:


> How long as the moss been in there? Try adding some foreground plants. Do you dose ferts and co2? We can help you with plants once we know
> 
> Dwarf sag is a good foreground plant and doesn't require much.


I'm doing no co2 and dosing dry ferts. Everything in this tank used to be in a 45 gal hex tall corner tank. The cleaning and lighting was a nightmare so we moved it all into the 60 gallon about a month ago. The moss has been there for six months or so. It came with some shrimp i bought so i have no idea what kind it is. When we moved everything over the moss was out of control and was starting to move in on my java fern. We trimmed it back and now it is sad and shabby looking. I have some tall plants coming to fill in the back left corner but have no idea what to put in the front. Right now i just have anubias and crypts and some vals along the back wall. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Markahsf

Airena said:


> I'm doing no co2 and dosing dry ferts. Everything in this tank used to be in a 45 gal hex tall corner tank. The cleaning and lighting was a nightmare so we moved it all into the 60 gallon about a month ago. The moss has been there for six months or so. It came with some shrimp i bought so i have no idea what kind it is. When we moved everything over the moss was out of control and was starting to move in on my java fern. We trimmed it back and now it is sad and shabby looking. I have some tall plants coming to fill in the back left corner but have no idea what to put in the front. Right now i just have anubias and crypts and some vals along the back wall.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Hmm. I wonder why the moss started browning up. I think you should consider dwarf sag as it does fine in most light conditions. I grew it fine in low light with Osmocote plus. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texan78

bsantucci said:


> Honestly I can't see a reason to want it to switch to blue lights for night. I'm assuming that's the moonlight you mean? These lights at ten percent are perfect for simulating dusk and looks natural. Blue lights in a "moonlight" Setting to me looks unnatural.
> 
> I plan to pick an apex controller up soon for a ramp up and down period of our hour morning and night. I feel like blue moonlight is definitely more meant for reefs where you'll get the glow of your coral. Just my two cents and I'm sure others will disagree.


You are correct, blue or actinic light is mainly for reef tanks and the corals and really have no purpose on a planted tank. Which I have a 100G reef tank already. The main reason I am wanting to do it is for a couple reasons. Since we have a reef tank that runs them the wife wants them to be the same so they both have moonlight at night. I am not spending money on fixtures for the planted tank like the reef tank since they aren't made for planted tanks. It also provides a soft extra light at night in the house for when we have to get up with the baby who loves watching the tank when we have to feed him and rock him back to sleep. Another reason is my daughter has glo fish in there as this is also a family tank and the blue makes the glo fish "Glow". So in my case it's about keeping the family and momma happy because if she ain't happy no one is happy and as long as I am keeping her happy I can keep funding my obsession and addiction, I mean hobby! :icon_mrgr Oh, also it has been said they it helps the fish with breeding and spawning as many fish species use the phase of the moon to allow them to know when to spawn and ensures that their eggs and sperm are ready at the right moment.


----------



## Sake

BigL_RIP said:


> For the guys running the 10K units, what made you opt for them over the 6300? Thanks.


I went with the 10k unit, for the increased par. An added bonus my fish really shine now. The neon's colors are just awesome, same with the GBR's and other fish. I thought I was going to regret the choice but it turned out to be the right one.


----------



## Sake

> The reineckii was bought like that. I'm guessing emersed, it's the petsmart ones. I'm hoping it will maintain the red. what's needed for that? Is red in reineckii due to lower lights or higher iron? I know I have one plant that I can't recall the name which gets redder with less light.


 Yeah that was grown emersed if you bought it at petsmart, it will stay red no matter what as far as I know. I've had it without ferts, with ferts, low light, high light, co2, no co2, and it's always stayed red.


----------



## Markahsf

Sake said:


> I went with the 10k unit, for the increased par. An added bonus my fish really shine now. The neon's colors are just awesome, same with the GBR's and other fish. I thought I was going to regret the choice but it turned out to be the right one.


Thats what I'm saying. The neon's colors just glow this the 10k. I'm glad you like it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edstewart5

Just got mine this morning. It was a tad delayed in shipping for some reason. Lol. But it looks great! Doesht seen near as bright as OPs picture on my 29G, but maybe I just need to take a picture to see it like that. Still looks great and can't wait to see how it affects growth!


----------



## Markahsf

edstewart5 said:


> Just got mine this morning. It was a tad delayed in shipping for some reason. Lol. But it looks great! Doesht seen near as bright as OPs picture on my 29G, but maybe I just need to take a picture to see it like that. Still looks great and can't wait to see how it affects growth!


My camera makes my tank look way brighter than it actually is. Did you get the 10,000K? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edstewart5

Markahsf said:


> My camera makes my tank look way brighter than it actually is. Did you get the 10,000K?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


I did! I love it. Way nicer looking with the red and the blues than my last lights. Doesn't look washed out at all.


----------



## Markahsf

edstewart5 said:


> I did! I love it. Way nicer looking with the red and the blues than my last lights. Doesn't look washed out at all.


Let's see some pictures! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Markahsf

Hey guys. So I thought I'd post pics of my tank exactly two weeks after I posted the last one. 

All the plants on the right were only a couple days old so I wasn't expecting much growth for them but they grew. 

The one plant that caught me by surprise was the red tiger lotus. I had just planted it a few days prior to the photo being taken but it's sprouting a new leaf every day it seems. 


























The last picture is for those who've asked me about the tank mounts and beam angles. Well I have the 90 but I like aiming it towards the back. It helps show the color in the stem plants. 

Yeah, I need to trim that Rotala.. Lol 

If anyone would like some stems of rotala rotundifolia, please let me know ASAP. I'll give them to you for free if you pay shipping. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## edstewart5

I'll have to get some better clean pictures of the tank when I get back, went home for thanksgiving until Sunday. But here's a dirty tank bad shot. 

 

Can someone confirm the 30" light has a split in the LEDs right in the middle?


----------



## Sake

Haven't had time to clean or trim much, but wanted to get in the club so here is my 55 gallon with the 48 inch 10k led dimmed to 80ish%


----------



## edstewart5

Sake said:


> Haven't had time to clean or trim much, but wanted to get in the club so here is my 55 gallon with the 48 inch 10k led dimmed to 80ish%
> View attachment 240713


Nice! Both officially in today. Haha. I left mine at 100% and left the tank until Sunday. I'm sure algea will be over running it by the time I get back!


----------



## duderino

edstewart5 said:


> Can someone confirm the 30" light has a split in the LEDs right in the middle?


Yes. Mine has the split. I believe the 24" and the 30" have the same amount of lights and that split along with the couple inches on each end make up the extra length.


----------



## edstewart5

Thank you. Just checking! I saw this light for like an hour and I already love it more.


----------



## Texan78

Well looks like I made the dive and bought 2 48" 10K for my 90G build. 

I bought the tank stand mounts. Can someone tell me how high these lights are from the rim to the top of the fixture. I am building a shelf in my canopy and want to make sure I clear the height.


----------



## jfynyson

Markahsf said:


> Thats awesome! In the video, can you please show us how you have the fixtures set up on the brace? I'm really interested in seeing how it's layed out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


Finally got my new camcorder so here you go... shows my BML set up w/ DIY hanging...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2TEPMeGJwg


----------



## Markahsf

Texan78 said:


> Well looks like I made the dive and bought 2 48" 10K for my 90G build.
> 
> I bought the tank stand mounts. Can someone tell me how high these lights are from the rim to the top of the fixture. I am building a shelf in my canopy and want to make sure I clear the height.


From the rim to the top of the fixture is approximately 2.3 inches. I'd make the clearing at least 3" just to be safe. Maybe even more. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

Awesome thanks! That works out perfect. I was planning to put it a little higher anyways so it had some circulation.


----------



## Markahsf

Texan78 said:


> Awesome thanks! That works out perfect. I was planning to put it a little higher anyways so it had some circulation.


No problem! Sounds like it going to be am awesome build! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

Markahsf said:


> No problem! Sounds like it going to be am awesome build!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


I am hoping it turns out as good as it looks in my head! 

These pics with all the colors are amazing so I can't wait to try them out and seem it in person. 

What would be a good window for peak lighting time for 2 of the 10Ks?


----------



## Markahsf

Texan78 said:


> I am hoping it turns out as good as it looks in my head!
> 
> These pics with all the colors are amazing so I can't wait to try them out and seem it in person.
> 
> What would be a good window for peak lighting time for 2 of the 10Ks?


I was hoping someone could answer this because I have no idea although I've heard that in an 8 hour photoperiod period, hours 4 and 5 should serve as the peak. Basically the 2 or 3 hours in the middle. I've heard a million different opinions so please don't take my advice. I don't use peak times and I never have. I hope you figure it out Texan. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markahsf

Markahsf said:


> I was hoping someone could answer this because I have no idea although I've heard that in an 8 hour photoperiod , hours 4 and 5 should serve as the peak. Basically the 2 or 3 hours in the middle. I've heard a million different opinions so please don't take my advice. I don't use peak times and I never have. I hope you figure it out Texan.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## colaudrey

holidays and my birthday are coming up, i'm hoping to convince my dad to let me have a BML fixture. i was thinking of going for the 6,300, but the 10k looks alot more appealing. if i run it over a 30H, what would be the optimal angle? the tank is 24x24x12, i have a 6k fluorescent in right now, and getting low lighting at best but all my plants are still growing well i'd think


----------



## Vepr

I am already part of the Satellite + club and I am about to join the BML club. I needed a light for my 17.4 MrAqua project and I have heard nothing but good things about them so I put in an order this weekend. I wanted a higher par light for this project so decided against another Satellite + although I really like the one I have.


----------



## Markahsf

colaudrey said:


> holidays and my birthday are coming up, i'm hoping to convince my dad to let me have a BML fixture. i was thinking of going for the 6,300, but the 10k looks alot more appealing. if i run it over a 30H, what would be the optimal angle? the tank is 24x24x12, i have a 6k fluorescent in right now, and getting low lighting at best but all my plants are still growing well i'd think


I'd definitely go with the 10,000K if you're going high tech but I don't think you are. You could always get the 10,000K with a dimmer and then put it at 50% and then once you want to go high tech, up the light to 100%.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

Out of curiosity why do all think the 10000k is the best to go with? I mean I can't compare it to my Dutch version but what is the appeal of moving to that? 

Curious cause I was recommended the 6300 by numerous people and in email exchanges with Cara from BML she said the Dutch is her favorite too. 

Obviously different stokes but was curious some of your thoughts for those with the 10000k 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## edstewart5

bsantucci said:


> Out of curiosity why do all think the 10000k is the best to go with? I mean I can't compare it to my Dutch version but what is the appeal of moving to that?
> 
> Curious cause I was recommended the 6300 by numerous people and in email exchanges with Cara from BML she said the Dutch is her favorite too.
> 
> Obviously different stokes but was curious some of your thoughts for those with the 10000k
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


How deep is your tank? The 10,000K light is supposed to bring out the most red from the plants out of the lights, and has the highest par at substrate level. That is why I went with it and a dimmer, as I needed high PAR for my DHG and deep reds from my AR Mini, Rotala, and Blyxa.

The Dutch version is more geared towards mainly green tanks, and has a significantly lower PAR at the substrate level. I believe the number is mainly to represent the color of the white LEDs though, so the 6300K and 7000K lights will have a yellower hue to them, while the 10000K light is cooler white.


----------



## bsantucci

edstewart5 said:


> How deep is your tank? The 10,000K light is supposed to bring out the most red from the plants out of the lights, and has the highest par at substrate level. That is why I went with it and a dimmer, as I needed high PAR for my DHG and deep reds from my AR Mini, Rotala, and Blyxa.
> 
> The Dutch version is more geared towards mainly green tanks, and has a significantly lower PAR at the substrate level. I believe the number is mainly to represent the color of the white LEDs though, so the 6300K and 7000K lights will have a yellower hue to them, while the 10000K light is cooler white.


Do you have info backing this? Both BML and others who have gorgeous tanks said the 6300 shows reds the best. The hue is anything but yellow honestly. I almost want to order a 10000k to try side by side. 

I have a 21 inch high tank but the 6300 is definitely high light. My red plants are red. Idk just starting convo on this to make sure everyone doesn't run to the 10000k. The 6300 is the closest to sunlight you are going to get. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

edstewart5 said:


> I believe the number is mainly to represent the color of the white LEDs though, so the 6300K and 7000K lights will have a yellower hue to them, while the 10000K light is cooler white.


That's exactly right, the numbers are your color temp of the bulb.


----------



## edstewart5

bsantucci said:


> Do you have info backing this? Both BML and others who have gorgeous tanks said the 6300 shows reds the best. The hue is anything but yellow honestly. I almost want to order a 10000k to try side by side.
> 
> I have a 21 inch high tank but the 6300 is definitely high light. My red plants are red. Idk just starting convo on this to make sure everyone doesn't run to the 10000k. The 6300 is the closest to sunlight you are going to get.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


From BMLs description of the 10000K light. 



> High Power, enhanced reds, purples and darker greens...
> 
> This planted tank fixture is a true 10000K light and is slightly cooler than our Dutch Planted 6300K. The 10000K provides a slight boost to the purple and red colors when compared to the 6300K, while subtly darkening the green colors.


As for the PAR being higher, you can look at BMLs par charts in both of their products and compare them side by side.

I do agree that, like I said, the 6300K light will give you a yellower light, and that is all personal preference on the look of your tank.


----------



## Fish from Philly

I got the "red" version and I don't know how it compares to 10k but the reds and greens really pop with black background. Totally blows marineland double bright out the water. My tank is fairly deep at 30" and have microswords growing without any fertilizer or CO2 I didn't know then, but I would recommend anyone getting shyer fish to get this light. On highest power, it's VERY bright and I can imagine discus not being thrilled if it was brighter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

edstewart5 said:


> From BMLs description of the 10000K light.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the PAR being higher, you can look at BMLs par charts in both of their products and compare them side by side.


Right but that is in relation to the leds themselves enhancing the colors not that the plants will develop these colors themselves. I feel like people are thinking the lights themselves will give these plants the colors they want when it's really to do with the ferts and co2 levels. 

Appreciate the feedback though. I may get one to try out and sell whichever I don't keep. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## edstewart5

bsantucci said:


> Right but that is in relation to the leds themselves enhancing the colors not that the plants will develop these colors themselves. I feel like people are thinking the lights themselves will give these plants the colors they want when it's really to do with the ferts and co2 levels.
> 
> Appreciate the feedback though. I may get one to try out and sell whichever I don't keep.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


It has a lot to do with the ferts and co2 as the plant needs to be thriving, but the spectrum needs to be right also for the plant to get a good red color, an extremely bright straight white light will grow plants, but it will also wash out not only the colors of the plants, but the fish also. This isn't something someone going with the BML fixture needs to worry about though as they have blue and red LEDs integrated in. My suggestion to those looking for this light is how much PAR do you want. I went with the 10000K to get the highest PAR at the substrate and then added a dimmer so I could dim it down. 

Your idea sounds good though. Try em both out, although with these fixtures I don't think you'll see too much of a difference besides the color of your tank. As I'm pretty sure they're all great.


----------



## Markahsf

It's all about user preference. I almost got the Dutch fixture but after talking to Nick (BML Co-founder) and exchanging numerous messages, he told me that the 10,000K would best fit my tank. I wanted darker greens to while making my reds really pop. 

Either way, both are quality fixtures. I'm sure if I went with the 6300, I'd be equally happy. 

I did my research asked a lot of questions like I do with most things I purchase so I don't regret my choice at all because I know I went with the right fixture. 

My camera makes everything look bright but if you saw my tank in person, you'd see how the greens are dark green while the colors really pop. It's the best of both worlds. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Markahsf

Sorry double post again.


----------



## bsantucci

Thanks for the info guys. I'm going with what I got for now. More interested in getting an apex controller to do sunrise and sunset. I'll try a 10000k when I get a second tank up and running. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## AHP

I wouldn't mind joining! I am running a 48' 13000k over my 75G, I got the 13000k to get some pop of color in my German Blue Rams and Carndnals. Things are going great apart from some GSA, I am thinking when the new lights come out I might re-visit my options again. Maybe 10000k or 6300K


----------



## nofearengineer

I'll join.

I have one 36" Freshwater Show Tank fixture on my 46 gallon bowfront.






I also have two DIY 48" fixtures hanging above my 75 gallon.


----------



## howze01

Got my fixture a couple days ago. Went with the 6300k unit and I love the color it gives off. 10k, to me, was a more...harsh color. The 6300k is very warm. My tank is only about 14" high so PAR on the substrate is not a big concern. As it is I haven't turned it up above 50% yet. Within about 2 hours of putting the fixture on my plants started pearling like mad! No doubt that once I get my 120g tank running there will be BML fixtures hanging above it!


----------



## beginragnarok

I also just received my 36" 6300k BML fixture. I have it over a 40B. Plants begin to pearl within 30 minutes of beginning of photoperiod. Near the end of photoperiod all the plants are pearling like I've never seen before and have obviously grown during that nine-hour period. I'll post some before/after pictures after the new growth has had a chance to replace the old.

My T5HO Zoomed fixture caused pearling maybe twice under the same circumstanes in two +/- years.

I will be a return customer to BuildMyLED.roud: This kind of reaction from my plants makes me want to set up my first coral tank with an equivelent fixture (or two ).

-Zach


----------



## BigL_RIP

Glad to hear these positive reviews of the 6300, I'm expecting mine to arrive any day. Replaces a Ray2/MonsterRay combo.


----------



## bsantucci

BigL_RIP said:


> Glad to hear these positive reviews of the 6300, I'm expecting mine to arrive any day. Replaces a Ray2/MonsterRay combo.


Keep me posted when you get it, definitely want to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Texan78

I should have my 2 10Ks early next week hopefully. I have heard they send you a notice when they are being built. Is this true?


----------



## Markahsf

Texan78 said:


> I should have my 2 10Ks early next week hopefully. I have heard they send you a notice when they are being built. Is this true?


Yup. They send you an email when the building process begins and also tell you how the fixture is built. Pretty cool information. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

Well then I may be waiting a little longer then. LoL

I haven't received anything that they have started building it so it will probably be late next week. I hope it is soon. I start this new build next Sunday and these lights are going on that tank.


----------



## howze01

Texan78 said:


> Well then I may be waiting a little longer then. LoL
> 
> I haven't received anything that they have started building it so it will probably be late next week. I hope it is soon. I start this new build next Sunday and these lights are going on that tank.


 I got an email a couple days after I placed the order. It was pretty much an overview of how they build and test the fixture before sending it out. In that email there was a projected completion/shipping date. If you didn't get that email you may want to check with Nick. It's possible you didn't get the email and they are working on them. Another possibility could be that with the holidays and all it could have slipped through the cracks or something.

I have to say that their customer service is great. There was a delay in building mine due to a late shipment of parts from their supplier. Without me complaining, or even mentioning it, they refunded my shipping costs and sent it expedited shipping. I love the light but I love great customer service more! That is the main reason I will buy from them again.


----------



## scapegoat

I've purchased two lights from them, and am intending a third for my nano cube.

i'm also tempted to get some lights for my wife's tropicals during the winter.


----------



## Sake

BigL_RIP said:


> Glad to hear these positive reviews of the 6300, I'm expecting mine to arrive any day. Replaces a Ray2/MonsterRay combo.


Please do compare the 2 companies, it was a really tough choice for me. Both companies were pretty much the same price for the same amount of par, (BML was cheaper with dimmer, tank mounts, and shipping but only by 7 bucks). The thing it came down to for me was customer service, I couldn't get an answer from finnex about when they'd get more 48 inch in so I went with BML. Extremely happy with BML but just curious how the lights stack up to each other.


----------



## Markahsf

Sake said:


> Please do compare the 2 companies, it was a really tough choice for me. Both companies were pretty much the same price for the same amount of par, (BML was cheaper with dimmer, tank mounts, and shipping but only by 7 bucks). The thing it came down to for me was customer service, I couldn't get an answer from finnex about when they'd get more 48 inch in so I went with BML. Extremely happy with BML but just curious how the lights stack up to each other.


I had the same combo he did for a little less than a week. 

At first, I had a ray2 which washed out all the colors and made everything appear green and then I purchased the monster ray which helped a bit but the colors still looked a bit washed. 

I then purchased the BML 10,000K and not only was it brighter, but the color popped a lot more. I wish I had pics of my tank with the Finnex combo but I only had it for 6 days tops. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

howze01 said:


> I got an email a couple days after I placed the order. It was pretty much an overview of how they build and test the fixture before sending it out. In that email there was a projected completion/shipping date. If you didn't get that email you may want to check with Nick. It's possible you didn't get the email and they are working on them. Another possibility could be that with the holidays and all it could have slipped through the cracks or something.
> 
> I have to say that their customer service is great. There was a delay in building mine due to a late shipment of parts from their supplier. Without me complaining, or even mentioning it, they refunded my shipping costs and sent it expedited shipping. I love the light but I love great customer service more! That is the main reason I will buy from them again.


I ordered my on Black Friday so I expected they wouldn't see it till Monday if even then as I am sure they are stacked for the holidays. I am not to worried I am sure I will be taken care of as I have heard. As long as I have it by the 15th I am good.


----------



## howze01

scapegoat said:


> I've purchased two lights from them, and am intending a third for my nano cube.
> 
> i'm also tempted to get some lights for my wife's tropicals during the winter.


 I grow orchids and have a bunch of friends that do too. I am really considering buying some for over the winter too. Let us know how it works out for you if you decide to try it out.


----------



## bsantucci

So I took the plunge today to bring my BML fixture to the next level. Purchased an Apex system w/VDM module and the BML dimming cable. Can't wait for it all to come in and get it set up.

Did anyone run this yet? I recall some chatter a few pages back, but don't recall anyone actually using it yet. Hoping I'm not the guinea pig!

I've been looking at sample programs for the ramp up and down and it seems straight forward enough, but I see a lot of people with problems as well so it has me a bit worried it won't be as simple.

Once I get the lighting working with it I plan to use the Apex ph probe to control my co2 and get some auto dosers set up for ferts.


----------



## Paul.Gitter

I got a 48" 6300K. I like the light, but obviously wouldn't know what a 10000K looks like 

1 week ago (started Nov 16)










current (just trimmed)










feedback is welcome


----------



## bsantucci

Paul.Gitter said:


> I got a 48" 6300K. I like the light, but obviously wouldn't know what a 10000K looks like
> 
> 1 week ago (started Nov 16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current (just trimmed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feedback is welcome


Love the driftwood. Really nice setup will look great once all grown in. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markahsf

Paul.Gitter said:


> I got a 48" 6300K. I like the light, but obviously wouldn't know what a 10000K looks like
> 
> 1 week ago (started Nov 16)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> current (just trimmed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feedback is welcome


Looks awesome! I think the 6300K better suits your tank. I love the driftwood. 


Off topic : I had a roommate in college who we called Paul glitter because he always came back in the morning with glitter on his face. I could have sworn your username said Paul Glitter. Lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minja

do they build the fixture as your order it? I got in on the blackfriday special so just wondering.


----------



## edstewart5

Minja said:


> do they build the fixture as your order it? I got in on the blackfriday special so just wondering.


Yes. When they receive the order they'll build, test and then ship it out. The email you receive for confirmation should explain everything.


----------



## natebuchholz

The 6300K is a great light, I can't speak to the 10K. BML makes amazing lights and are worth every penny. Here is an update on my 40 tall with a 30" 6300k.


----------



## Minja

natebuchholz said:


> The 6300K is a great light, I can't speak to the 10K. BML makes amazing lights and are worth every penny. Here is an update on my 40 tall with a 30" 6300k.


Me likes.. Like it a lot.


----------



## Texan78

Minja said:


> do they build the fixture as your order it? I got in on the blackfriday special so just wondering.


I did too and I haven't heard or received any emails other than the receipt when I ordered it. When I log into my account on BML it just says "Awaiting fulfillment". I was going to call Friday just to follow up but was dealing with a massive ice storm and no power when I got home from working a 24 hr shift so didn't have time.


----------



## BigL_RIP

same. Ordered on BF, had to follow up and got no definitive response except "it'll take longer than typically."


----------



## aquabruce

It does take a little time. I believe they are hand built per order.


----------



## Texan78

aquabruce said:


> It does take a little time. I believe they are hand built per order.


They are but I was told by BML 5 days from time of order to time it ships when I called them before I placed my order. I know they are probably backed up because of the holidays and that is understandable and I am ok with that. If it is going to take longer an email stating it will be longer than the 5 day policy would be nice. I have a build starting next weekend that I am needing these lights for.


----------



## acitydweller

natebuchholz said:


> The 6300K is a great light, I can't speak to the 10K. BML makes amazing lights and are worth every penny. Here is an update on my 40 tall with a 30" 6300k.


Why are you showing a photo with a finnex light on? lol


----------



## BigL_RIP

I ordered on Black Friday; just got an email saying my expected ship date is Dec 11.


----------



## Markahsf

acitydweller said:


> Why are you showing a photo with a finnex light on? lol


Thats a BML fixture but the 6300K and not the 10,000K. 






BigL_RIP said:


> I ordered on Black Friday; just got an email saying my expected ship date is Dec 11.


It's safe to assume they got a little backed up because of the black Friday sale. I'm glad you'll be getting yours soon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texan78

BigL_RIP said:


> I ordered on Black Friday; just got an email saying my expected ship date is Dec 11.


I got one today saying mine is expected Dec 9th! Yay!


----------



## Minja

Texan78 said:


> I got one today saying mine is expected Dec 9th! Yay!


Mines is the 12th. Excited!


----------



## AHP

Here is a picture of my tank before and after. 

Start


Re-Scape


Trying to fill in


Trim 


This is is using the Fish Focus Blue 13000K. After having the lights for 5-6 months I am think I might move down to 10k or 7000k. I would like to get two 48' strips. 
I have some German Blue Rams and they look sick under the 13000K lights.


----------



## angelcraze

AHP said:


> This is is using the Fish Focus Blue 13000K. After having the lights for 5-6 months I am think I might move down to 10k or 7000k. I would like to get two 48' strips.
> I have some German Blue Rams and they look sick under the 13000K lights.


Nice pics, I like how you built your own stand. Just curious though, I couldn't really find your GBR's in the pics, I thought the 13000k would make them look all the more spectacular, could you post a pic of them pls? 

I have electric blues under 6300k t5, and feel they could look prettier. They are happy/healthy because they are spawning every two weeks, but they don't look as nice as they should I feel. I plan to move them into my 120g with a 10000k BML, but just curious about what you have found.


----------



## angelcraze

Just to add my two cents worth about the 10000k and 6500k debate...........I still plan to go with the 10000k for my 26" deep tank for the par factor, and also because my water often has tannins in it, (amazon style) and I've noticed the tannin-stained water impedes some of the light penetration. Although 6300k would better suit my tank, I like the warmer look, less bright light anyway (and so do my fish), I feel I would need the 10000k for light to get to the bottom and the tannins would still give the tank that warm look.

Anyone have any thoughts on this?

Also, I've noticed with LEDs, that certain colours bring out specific colours in plants. 

Ex. the BML 6300k uses a broader range of colour, like 6500K Cool White, 625nm Red, 470nm Blue, 505nm Cyan, 525nm Green, 615nm Orange/Red and 660nm Deep Red to better bring out different colours in let's say orange/rusty coloured plants vs. red and purple ones. 

Whereas the 10000k BML uses only 5700K Cool White, 660nm Deep Red and 450nm Royal Blue which I believe and have found in other LEDs would make orange rusty plants appear more reddish with less diversity in colour.

I might build my own spectrum.........


----------



## AHP

angelcraze said:


> Nice pics, I like how you built your own stand. Just curious though, I couldn't really find your GBR's in the pics, I thought the 13000k would make them look all the more spectacular, could you post a pic of them pls?
> 
> I have electric blues under 6300k t5, and feel they could look prettier. They are happy/healthy because they are spawning every two weeks, but they don't look as nice as they should I feel. I plan to move them into my 120g with a 10000k BML, but just curious about what you have found.


Well thank you. That was my first ever stand and my wife helped me out a little when it came to design. 
As for the GBR's I can post a couple of pictures of what they look like under the 13000K.


----------



## Markahsf

Looks like there are a few people getting fixtures within the next few days. I can't wait to see them!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

Markahsf said:


> Looks like there are a few people getting fixtures within the next few days. I can't wait to see them!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Yep! Got word mine shipped today so hopefully it will be here Wednesday at the latest as they are just down the road from me in Texas. This is going on my new tank that is going up next week so can wait to see them. I am going to put them on my 55G in the meantime to dial them in with my Apex and my Satellite+ that I am going to use for moonlight and weather effects.


----------



## Steezy B

how long did it take for you guys with a stock fixture to get it shipped?


----------



## Sake

Steezy B said:


> how long did it take for you guys with a stock fixture to get it shipped?


I ordered on the 15th, it shipped on the 22nd.


----------



## Eifert Posting

Decided on BuildMyLED for my light. My tank details are here. A few of my plants can grow out of the tank, so I'm going to suspend it, like a boss.

Waffling between 10,000k and the Dutch. Going to be growing mostly Hygros, hair-grass and possibly some Purple Bamboo if I can finally find it (Been to nearly every aquarium store in the Seoul area). Which do you recommend for these plants? Like it says in the thread, I'm using ferts and pressurized CO2. The fish are pretty much just there to make poop, but the Betta is a blue green color.

If I want to suspend the 18" light 4 to 5 inches above the surface, or about 19" above the substrate, I should probably go with a 75 degree angle, right?


----------



## Texan78

I ordered mine on Nov 29th during the Black Friday sale and it shipped out today. I am sure because of the holiday it took a couple days longer than normal for time off and being backed up but it was only 5 business days then it shipped out on the 6th business day so not bad at all considering the circumstances. Can't complain about that.


----------



## AHP

So here are a couple of quick pictures from the BML Fish Focus Blue 13000K.

Male:



Female:



Both:



If I have the male and female mixed up please let me know.


----------



## edstewart5

AHP said:


> If I have the male and female mixed up please let me know.


I believe you have them mixed. The one you listed as male has short dorsal and bottom fins and a pink belly, which would lead me to female, while the one you listed as female has longer dorsal and pelvic fins that extend past the anal fin, and no pink belly, which would lead me to male. 

In the last two pictures the female is further to the left in both. 

But they look good!


----------



## AHP

Thank you and Thank you.


----------



## angelcraze

Thanks for the pics. I think they look good. But maybe you were expecting the blue iridescence to pop more. I still think they are a very pretty and colourful fish.


----------



## edstewart5

angelcraze said:


> Thanks for the pics. I think they look good. But maybe you were expecting the blue iridescence to pop more. I still think they are a very pretty and colourful fish.


It could very well be the camera or the fish at the time. Here's my male blue ram a couple days ago. This is under a 10000K BML light, and he's young, like 4.5months. 










Keep in mind this is also a iPhone camera. Probably would be better with a better camera.


----------



## AHP

I was shooting that with Nikon D5100, no macro lens. 
Also keep in mind they have been in the tank for less than a week, maybe they are still scared.


----------



## edstewart5

If they've only been in a week they're definitely still a little colorless. Mine took a month or so to get really good colors (especially while breeding though) and now they'll eat out of my hand and mess with whatever I'm holding whenever I'm messing with the tank.


----------



## BigL_RIP

I got the email confirming that my 6300 has shipped today, meaning it was picked up and processed. Projected delivery is Monday.


----------



## Texan78

BigL_RIP said:


> I got the email confirming that my 6300 has shipped today, meaning it was picked up and processed. Projected delivery is Monday.


Well I wouldn't expect it by Monday. Unless UPS says Monday then you can expect it to be much longer if even then. Mine shipped Monday and I am just 3 hours up the road from them here in Texas. My fixture won't be here till tomorrow. 4 days to go 3 hours away!!! I knew I should have picked it up myself. I could have done it in half a day. UPS is worthless and I specifically asked BML to NOT ship via UPS for this reason but they did anyways. UPS has lost 2 of my packages which were Christmas presents. Plus I had some really exotic fish for my reef tank imported from Sri Lanka and UPS killed them letting them sit. They don't deliver until after 10 PM here and I have had packages stolen because they have sat out overnight because I wasn't aware they were out there. I hate UPS with a passion. I wouldn't trust them shipping a dead cricket!


----------



## triggergun

A work in progress. I just dry started a 25 gallon cube with 10 pots of H/C. I cant believe how bright this light is!!!


----------



## AHP

So Triggergun, I am at work (I am on a break) and can not see your picture if you have one posted. 

What setup of lights did you end up going with?


----------



## Markahsf

triggergun said:


> A work in progress. I just dry started a 25 gallon cube with 10 pots of H/C. I cant believe how bright this light is!!!


Looks good so far. If you didn't say it was 25 gallons, I would have guess 8 or something. It looks so small in the pictures Haha. I never would have guessed that it was 18x18x18. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoseRivera

[/URL][/IMG]

Just an updated pic


----------



## triggergun

AHP said:


> So Triggergun, I am at work (I am on a break) and can not see your picture if you have one posted.
> 
> What setup of lights did you end up going with?


I went with a 18" Iwagumi


----------



## Airena

Here's an update pic. I planted some narrow leaf hygro, s. repens, and downoi to fill in some open spaces. The moss seems to be making a comeback.










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gparr

New member of the club...just ordered 48" 10k planted.

Now I just have to be patient and wait for it...wonder how long it takes...


----------



## AHP

JoseRivera said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Just an updated pic


Jose that looks great... What is that in the bottom right foreground? Dwarf Sag?


----------



## Markahsf

JoseRivera said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Just an updated pic


You have some really awesome discus in there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

Well I FINALLY got them, almost didn't as UPS man drove off with them still on his truck. I looked like a kid chasing an ice cream truck running after him going no no no, you have one more package for me. 

I will write a first impression review later but a quick one, I am really impressed so far. I don't know if this has happened with anyone else or I just didn't notice it at all with the other fixtures or just perfect timing. My plants started pearling just mins after putting them on. Ether way, I can't complain.


----------



## Markahsf

Texan78 said:


> Well I FINALLY got them, almost didn't as UPS man drove off with them still on his truck. I looked like a kid chasing an ice cream truck running after him going no no no, you have one more package for me.
> 
> I will write a first impression review later but a quick one, I am really impressed so far. I don't know if this has happened with anyone else or I just didn't notice it at all with the other fixtures or just perfect timing. My plants started pearling just mins after putting them on. Ether way, I can't complain.


Finally! I thought you got them days ago haha. 

A lot of people have commented on how fast plants pearl with these fixtures. Mine pearl literally 10 or 15 minutes after the photoperiod begins. 

Show us some pics when it's all set up! 

And real quick, I got my first flower today from a persicaria  









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markahsf

Hey guys, 

So I wanted to throw an idea out there and see how many of you were interested. 

Since receiving this fixture, I've always been curious of the par levels at the different intensities of the dimmer. I also angle my light towards the back and I wanted to see what the par levels were towards the front, the back, etc.. 

How about if I purchased a par meter from Hoppy and we all shared it? The person who would want to borrow it next just payed shipping. The only rule would be that you'd have to be a member of the BML club in order put your name on the waiting list. 

No rental fee or anything like that, just pay the person who has it for shipping and that's it. 

Of course, most people don't care what their par levels are at so I just wanted to see how much interest I would gain before I purchased it. 

Let me know guys. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

24 hours... That's how long it took before I knocked a fixture off into the tank...LoL

I knew it was going to happen one day. Didn't think it would be 24hrs later. Those tank stands scare me...LoL

Anyone else have this problem or concern?


----------



## Sake

the tank mounts aren't the best that is the 1 thing i would change >.< Is your light still working?


----------



## Texan78

Yeah they are fine. Luckily my daughter was helping me with something so she was standing there and was quick to grab them before they went completely under. I checked them good and I don't think any water got in them. 

I am afraid though if I sneeze in close proximity of the tank they will fall in though.


----------



## edstewart5

Markahsf said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I wanted to throw an idea out there and see how many of you were interested.
> 
> Since receiving this fixture, I've always been curious of the par levels at the different intensities of the dimmer. I also angle my light towards the back and I wanted to see what the par levels were towards the front, the back, etc..
> 
> How about if I purchased a par meter from Hoppy and we all shared it? The person who would want to borrow it next just payed shipping. The only rule would be that you'd have to be a member of the BML club in order put your name on the waiting list.
> 
> No rental fee or anything like that, just pay the person who has it for shipping and that's it.
> 
> Of course, most people don't care what their par levels are at so I just wanted to see how much interest I would gain before I purchased it.
> 
> Let me know guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk



I would love to know what my lighting level was at different parts in the tank. Lol. Always really wanted to know that.



Texan78 said:


> 24 hours... That's how long it took before I knocked a fixture off into the tank...LoL
> 
> I knew it was going to happen one day. Didn't think it would be 24hrs later. Those tank stands scare me...LoL
> 
> Anyone else have this problem or concern?





Sake said:


> the tank mounts aren't the best that is the 1 thing i would change >.< Is your light still working?


I haven't had a problem with my light and an open top, but then again it's only 30". The mounts stay I fine unless I lift the light upwards, and the feet are pretty well connected to the tank since they're a rubberish material.


----------



## islanddave1

So would you guys say that you are better off without the mounts and just having the fixtures rest on top of an open tank.

I finally bit the bullet and ordered a couple of lights from BML..............kinda hoping it is going to be like a million Elvis fans can be wrong kinda of thing....

Dave


----------



## Markahsf

I have no issues with the mounts. The rubber material actually sticks really well to the rim. I bump it all the time during water changes. I even hang my siphon on the actual fixture when I'm too lazy to hold it during water changes lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## edstewart5

I definitely wouldn't say just rest it on top of the tank. The mounts are fine if you get em all locked in and stick to the rim.


----------



## Vepr

How long is the turn around on the build usually? I ordered on the 30th of November. I think they are a bit backed up from the black Friday sale.


----------



## islanddave1

Vepr said:


> How long is the turn around on the build usually? I ordered on the 30th of November. I think they are a bit backed up from the black Friday sale.



I ordered on Black Friday and I was told a ship day of December 19th.............


----------



## Vepr

islanddave1 said:


> I ordered on Black Friday and I was told a ship day of December 19th.............


Thanks. I was not going to start my build until Jan. so I am not in a big rush but that gives me an idea.


----------



## otter

I've been completely neglecting my planted tank for quite a while, but ready to get serious about it again... I finally figured out that the biggest problem that I was having was a CO2 leak from the bubble counter... anyways, I was going to replace the lamps in my Coralife fixture when I ran across this thread. Can you guys help me spec a new fixture for for 46g bow front? I have been running a 6300k for about eight hours per day, with a 10000k that comes on for two hours during the afternoon. Should I choose 6300K, 7000K, or 10000K? Is the standard 90 degree angle ok? (seems a bit much to me). I have pressurized CO2, black fluorite substrate. Thanks!


----------



## Texan78

Is there anyone running this on a 48" wide with a canopy?

Just picked up my new cabinet and canopy from my wood worker for my 90G and the lights while 48" are 1 1/4" to long and won't fit with the canopy on. Might need to call Nick and see if they can make me a new one that is shorter. One thing I noticed is the lights go all the way from end to end. With the trim on a tank that is roughly 5/8" wide so that seems like that is wasted light anyways. So seems as long as you're not running a canopy it is fine. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## sjb1987

Ill join
2x dutch style fixtures


----------



## islanddave1

sjb1987 said:


> Ill join
> 2x dutch style fixtures


What beam angles are the fixtures, and how high above the tank have you got the lights?

Have you run into any issue with the height of the lights and coverage?

Thanks Dave


----------



## jfynyson

I know BML was in development phase of their auto dimmer w/ some cool features and they were going to test prototypes this fall. Has anyone heard about this or know of an expected launch timeline or maybe what all features this product would have ?


----------



## johnpfaff

I'll buy two 48" lights from them as soon as they have a sunrise / sunset dimmer available, but not before. Can't see paying more for a controller than I do for the lights.


----------



## AHP

jfynyson said:


> I know BML was in development phase of their auto dimmer w/ some cool features and they were going to test prototypes this fall. Has anyone heard about this or know of an expected launch timeline or maybe what all features this product would have ?


I heard about a prototype coming as well but I do not know when. I do know that it was going to work with individually controllable channels. 
http://forum.buildmyled.com/index.php?threads/new-product-features.418/


----------



## sjb1987

islanddave1 said:


> What beam angles are the fixtures, and how high above the tank have you got the lights?
> 
> Have you run into any issue with the height of the lights and coverage?
> 
> Thanks Dave


I have a 75 and a 90.. I put the 75 in the back.. at first I just had a 90 but it was no where near enough light front to back. . Talked to nick and he said if you have a 40b and want high light then you need 2 fixtures..even with 2 fixtures I still had to raise it up a few inches to get good coverage in the back


----------



## Texan78

Well I have sent my fixtures back to BML and I already miss them. Since they are too long for my tank with the canopy on they are going to custom make me a fixture that is 2" shorter. They rock! 

2" will be the perfect length as I can add a 1" strip inside the canopy that it can rest on. Get my Dremel tool out and I can cut a notch an insert the fixture bracket can rest in that will still allow me to have the ability to aim it. Also it seems I had a bad power supply too which was possible the cause of the flicker I was getting during ramp up on my Apex. So hopefully when I get these back they will be perfect.


----------



## islanddave1

sjb1987 said:


> I have a 75 and a 90.. I put the 75 in the back.. at first I just had a 90 but it was no where near enough light front to back. . Talked to nick and he said if you have a 40b and want high light then you need 2 fixtures..even with 2 fixtures I still had to raise it up a few inches to get good coverage in the back


So you are using they're hanging system or did you devise one of you own?
Why did you decide to use the 75 out back? How high is the fixture?


Thanks David


----------



## islanddave1

And.........................absolutely beautiful tank...........it will look very nice once it grows in.........:thumbsup:


----------



## Markahsf

sjb1987 said:


> Ill join
> 2x dutch style fixtures


Love the colors you have. Beautiful scape you got. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjb1987

islanddave1 said:


> So you are using they're hanging system or did you devise one of you own?
> Why did you decide to use the 75 out back? How high is the fixture?
> 
> 
> Thanks David


No I made my own because their bracket is only like 6inches long so there would have only been 2 inches and I needed a wider spread

I will take the brackets off when it warms up outside and paint them black










They are about 4 inches above the tank

I put the 75angle in the back because they will put out all the light in a smaller area and I wanted more light on my stems than on my foreground... the 90 is about 5 inches from the front edge of the tank in case you were wondering

Thanks for the complements.. I got alot of work yet to do on the scape


----------



## duderino

I am thinking of asking my wife to get me an Apex controller for xmas. Does anyone know if the Apex Jr. will allow me to control my BML light?

Amazon.com: Neptune Systems AquaController Apex Jr. with Display, Temp Probe: Pet Supplies


----------



## bsantucci

It will but you'll need the Apex cable from BML and the vdm module from apex

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigL_RIP

finally got my 6300. Deeply ambivalent. Color rendition is good but it's nowhere near as bright as my Ray2/Monster Ray combo, despite virtually identical numbers. Very disappointing indeed, to know that the search continues.


----------



## angelcraze

sjb1987 Sorry if I should know, are you running co2 to get that colour?
Love your helferi, did they propagate for you with the lights?


----------



## Aqguy

Well guys just joined the club new custom 100g aquarium with diamond edges & black silicone .
And of course 10000k black 60" with dimmer med light moving away from a fully planted.


----------



## sjb1987

angelcraze said:


> sjb1987 Sorry if I should know, are you running co2 to get that colour?
> Love your helferi, did they propagate for you with the lights?



Yes definitely running co2 and lots of it haha... I propagated all my helferi under my t5s but they will propagate the same under the leds


----------



## edstewart5

So, I just realized my limnophilia aromatica opens and closes with the light cycle. It's a pretty cool thing to see a plant go from fully open to closed up, and these plants are extremely colored up with this new light.


----------



## Markahsf

edstewart5 said:


> So, I just realized my limnophilia aromatica opens and closes with the light cycle. It's a pretty cool thing to see a plant go from fully open to closed up, and these plants are extremely colored up with this new light.


My Limnophila aquatica does the same thing actually. The two plants look completely different but belong to the same family. Pretty cool. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texan78

duderino said:


> I am thinking of asking my wife to get me an Apex controller for xmas. Does anyone know if the Apex Jr. will allow me to control my BML light?



No it will not. You will need the VDM Module if you go with the Jr version. 

Honestly, I would hold out to see what BML is about to come out with. Maybe a cheaper alternative rather than spending your money on the Apex Jr.


----------



## kdv9tb

Hello everyone!

I actually was hoping to join the club, but was hoping that the club members might be able to direct me to what lights would be best for my new set-up. It is a 125 planted, with medium to high plants, with discus and rummynose tetras. I want the fish's colors to look good, but the reds in my plants to stand out. Don't know if I should go with 2, 10000 K fixtures, 1- 7300k and 1- 5000K, 1-7300k and 1-13000k, or go with a 1-10000k and 1-5000k or a 1-10000k and a 13000k?

See the confusion I am having?!?! I could really use the help with this newbie going to BML leds!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gparr

Anyone know of the approximate turn around time form placing an order to seeing it shipped?


----------



## nofearengineer

BigL_RIP said:


> finally got my 6300. Deeply ambivalent. Color rendition is good but it's nowhere near as bright as my Ray2/Monster Ray combo, despite virtually identical numbers. Very disappointing indeed, to know that the search continues.


Cara and Nick...may I make a suggestion? And I don't think it would be difficult for BML to implement.

Can you include the fixture lumens as well in your specifications? Even though I know the real point of your fixtures is the PAR levels, and maybe CRI as a secondary goal, the perceived brightness to the human eye is still important. 

Maybe the difference in lumens is negligible between your different spectrum offerings, making this point moot, and BigL_RIP is simply used to a much brighter fixture, but it would certainly help in comparing apples to apples. 

I just ordered a 6300K for my 60P, and am looking forward to seeing how it compares to my other BML fixtures.


----------



## angelcraze

kdv9tb said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I actually was hoping to join the club, but was hoping that the club members might be able to direct me to what lights would be best for my new set-up. It is a 125 planted, with medium to high plants, with discus and rummynose tetras. I want the fish's colors to look good, but the reds in my plants to stand out. Don't know if I should go with 2, 10000 K fixtures, 1- 7300k and 1- 5000K, 1-7300k and 1-13000k, or go with a 1-10000k and 1-5000k or a 1-10000k and a 13000k?
> 
> See the confusion I am having?!?! I could really use the help with this newbie going to BML leds!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Out of the options you mentioned, I would pick 1-10 000k and 1-5000k. Although I think the reds in your plants would show just fine with a 6300k. If you have blue discus, I think the 10 000k would bring that out too, and help with the par for a large deep tank. So I guess I am saying* I* think going with 1-10 000k and 1-6300k would be the best, that's what I would do. I wouldn't go with a 7300k at all though, as I have seen it just to wash out reds and do less than 10 000k to bring out blues. It will make your green plants look very green, although, I don't think this is your goal. That's just my opinion.

I wonder what going with a 13000k and 5000k would do for plant growth? Would you be missing parts of the specturm? Nick, Cara?


----------



## Aqguy

kdv9tb said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I actually was hoping to join the club, but was hoping that the club members might be able to direct me to what lights would be best for my new set-up. It is a 125 planted, with medium to high plants, with discus and rummynose tetras. I want the fish's colors to look good, but the reds in my plants to stand out. Don't know if I should go with 2, 10000 K fixtures, 1- 7300k and 1- 5000K, 1-7300k and 1-13000k, or go with a 1-10000k and 1-5000k or a 1-10000k and a 13000k?
> 
> See the confusion I am having?!?! I could really use the help with this newbie going to BML leds!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Check out the section for freshwater in the link below and it will break down what the different colors do for you ,I almost went with dutch planted but opted for the 10000k 
http://www.buildmyled.com/10000k-planted/


----------



## islanddave1

Further delays with fixture shipment..they have run out of parts to make the fixtures....................next "awaiting fulfillment" date is Dec 23..........wondering if these high priced fixtures are worth the wait?


----------



## Aqguy

islanddave1 said:


> Further delays with fixture shipment..they have run out of parts to make the fixtures....................next "awaiting fulfillment" date is Dec 23..........wondering if these high priced fixtures are worth the wait?


What date did you order on ? Was wondering why I have not heard anything, my order was just placed on the 17th , figured it was just a holiday thing.


----------



## islanddave1

Aqguy said:


> What date did you order on ? Was wondering why I have not heard anything, my order was just placed on the 17th , figured it was just a holiday thing.


 November 29th


----------



## Markahsf

islanddave1 said:


> Further delays with fixture shipment..they have run out of parts to make the fixtures....................next "awaiting fulfillment" date is Dec 23..........wondering if these high priced fixtures are worth the wait?


I'd say they're worth it. I got my fixture two weeks after placing the date but the black Friday sale obviously set them back. Sorry yours got delayed but I'm sure you won't mind after you receive it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Texan78

islanddave1 said:


> Further delays with fixture shipment..they have run out of parts to make the fixtures....................next "awaiting fulfillment" date is Dec 23..........wondering if these high priced fixtures are worth the wait?


Yes they are definitely worth the wait. 

I got mine from the Black Friday sale already with only a 6 day business turnaround. with time off because of the holidays delayed things but that is not factored into the 6 days. 

I had to send mine back to get shortened so they would fit in my canopy and I was told Dec 23rd as well. 

What size fixture did you order? There were a couple that were already listed as later ships.


----------



## islanddave1

72"


----------



## islanddave1

I continue to wait for 1 month for my fixtures...............$1000 order....and now they launch a new model that is on sale bringing it to the same price as the older model..................feel like canceling my order before it ships. End of rant......................



http://www.buildmyled.com/freshwater-products/


----------



## Aqguy

islanddave1 said:


> I continue to wait for 1 month for my fixtures...............$1000 order....and now they launch a new model that is on sale bringing it to the same price as the older model..................feel like canceling my order before it ships. End of rant......................
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.buildmyled.com/freshwater-products/


Im waiting too interesting thought .
My order is 10000k 60" for med light 1 fixture recommended, for there new light thats 37% brighter it recommends 2 fixtures for med light ? Whats makes these more powerful just a bigger ballast ?


----------



## duderino

I am guessing that is an error . I noticed it as well with the 10k light. Not happening with the 6300k.


----------



## Aqguy

duderino said:


> I am guessing that is an error . I noticed it as well with the 10k light. Not happening with the 6300k.


So what one did you choose ?


----------



## mache62

ugh, I ordered one on Dec 5th and it has been delayed once for building and twice now in shipping! My plants are starting to melt!


----------



## islanddave1

calling tomorrow to cancel my order.................


----------



## Vepr

It does not appear that my order has been started. I wish I had known they were coming out with the XB series I would have waited. I am emailing to see if I can cancel and just have the XB built instead since my first order has not been started.


----------



## angelcraze

Must be a lens or something that delivers more light, they are the same wattage as the originals. The XB series has considerably more par, but same colour LEDs and amount. My mind is boggled.


----------



## aquabruce

It's a little disappointing that they released a new product line when they seem to be so backed up on orders.

Seems like the website is a little screwed up too or I'm not understanding something.

Why would you need 2 XB's but only 1 Original Series over the same size tank?

Original Series -10000k -55 gallon - 48" - high light -90degree - recommended # of fixtures =* 1*

XB Series - 10000k -55 gallon - 48" - high light - 90degree - recommended # of fixtures = *2*


----------



## Texan78

BML are great lights no doubt but, for $325 a fixture for a 48" when the Orignal series is $269 for a 10K and that fixture can't even be ran at 100% very long. I am not understanding a more powerful light that costs more when you can't even run the Orignal series at 100% how can the XB be ran but for a short amount of time for more money. 2 10K Orignal fixtures put out killer light. I can only imagine what the XB puts out. Maybe I am missing the purpose of it. They got a good thing going over at BML so maybe they can explain the type of application this could be good for.


----------



## islanddave1

islanddave1 said:


> calling tomorrow to cancel my order.................



Damm ..........working midnights has screwed up my sense of time gotta call Monday morning to cancel.............


----------



## thadius65

Any idea of best setup for 54 gallon bow/corner? Looking for high light planted tank (CO2 and EI). These lights look sweet, but I obviously have some challenges with shape of tank and space for max lighting.

Thanks!


----------



## Vepr

Texan78 said:


> BML are great lights no doubt but, for $325 a fixture for a 48" when the Orignal series is $269 for a 10K and that fixture can't even be ran at 100% very long. I am not understanding a more powerful light that costs more when you can't even run the Orignal series at 100% how can the XB be ran but for a short amount of time for more money. 2 10K Orignal fixtures put out killer light. I can only imagine what the XB puts out. Maybe I am missing the purpose of it. They got a good thing going over at BML so maybe they can explain the type of application this could be good for.


I thought they were working with an auto dimmer system so maybe the more powerful light ties into that? Not sure what I want to do now, might just stick with the standard.


----------



## duderino

They are coming out with a controller that will ramp up and down the current lights. There will also be a 3 channel light coming I assume the same time as the controller that will allow full control of the LED's to create different color combinations and further control beyond just ramping up and down of the current lights in their product line.

I am assuming that this XB light is not the three channel one, but not sure. I think I am personally going to wait for the three channel light before ordering my next unit. I am curious to see what that light has to offer.


----------



## Texan78

Vepr said:


> I thought they were working with an auto dimmer system so maybe the more powerful light ties into that? Not sure what I want to do now, might just stick with the standard.


They are but I am pretty sure it will work with the manual dimmer they already make too that is available right now. 

I would like to hear what BML has to say about the application this XB light would be used for. My two 10K Planted Originals kick some serious light at only 75%. I can't imagine spending more more on a more powerful light that I cant even run at full intensity.


----------



## Aqguy

Im changing my order to the planted dutch with the new XB series not planing on going fully planted in my new 100g


----------



## angelcraze

Texan78 said:


> BML are great lights no doubt but, for $325 a fixture for a 48" when the Orignal series is $269 for a 10K and that fixture can't even be ran at 100% very long. I am not understanding a more powerful light that costs more when you can't even run the Orignal series at 100% how can the XB be ran but for a short amount of time for more money. 2 10K Orignal fixtures put out killer light. I can only imagine what the XB puts out. Maybe I am missing the purpose of it. They got a good thing going over at BML so maybe they can explain the type of application this could be good for.


You have two original 10k's on your 18" wide/48" long tank? You cannot run the two at full intensity for very long......because of algae? Plant melt/adjustment? Are you running co2? If you are running co2, I agree, it seems silly to have more light. 

Maybe if you compared the par of two original 10k series fixtures to the par level of one XB series fixture, it might match up better, or _your_ set up might even exceed the par output of one XB fixture, I don't know how to calculate that at all. 

I was just curious about your experience with the light, because I was looking into the same fixture(s) (only 60") for my 120g.


----------



## Texan78

Yes, I am running CO2. The algae issue I have isn't very heavy. Just very small specks on the glass but, that didn't start happening until I used these fixtures. So I caught it before it became a problem. I was running a noon burst at 100% from 12-5 then it dimmed down to 10% between 5-7 then off. Lights come on at 10 AM at 10% and ramp up to 75% till 12 PM when they ramp up to 100%. 

Since then I have cut back to 70% between 10-12 in the morning to 80% for the noon burst for only 2 hours between 2-4 then back down to 10% between 4-7 then off. Plants pearl like crazy which they never did before with my Satellite+ fixtures unless I turned my Finnex fixture on with them. 2 of the BML 10K put out way more output than 2 Satellite+ and Finnex Planted+ running all together.


----------



## Vepr

I spoke with Nick and the XB series uses the LEDs from the horticulture lights. It would be overkill for my needs so I am sticking with the standard light. It sounds like they are releasing these with bigger and deeper tanks in mind.


----------



## wrm130

Here's my 40 long with their Dutch model. 

I like it but. .....I personally don't find it as bright as everyone else seems to.


----------



## Aqguy

wrm130 said:


> Here's my 40 long with their Dutch model.
> 
> I like it but. .....I personally don't find it as bright as everyone else seems to.


Sweet thats what I ordered do you run at 100% on your dutch ?

Amazing tank you guys seise to amaze me.


----------



## wrm130

Aqguy said:


> Sweet thats what I ordered do you run at 100% on your dutch ?
> 
> Amazing tank you guys seise to amaze me.


100%. I didn't buy a dimmer.


----------



## meganmony

How do I join?


----------



## islanddave1

"Awaiting Fulfillment" if you are not familiar with this phrase you will be once you place your order.............not sure this is a club I want to join........


----------



## edstewart5

Just saying, those who ordered during their big sale, so did lots of others. These lights are not mass produced and waiting in a box to be sold. They're hand made and tested in a shop in Austin, Texas by a small team of people, and they do a fantastic job. When they get a ton of orders all at once, it's the best they can do to go through and complete each one as it came in. Let me ask this, would you rather have your light done right and take a little time since they have so many, or have the builders rush through each light and send you a sub-par product?

Ordering at any other time would've had you your lights in two weeks or less (mine personally took exactly 1 week from order to door).


----------



## Vepr

In their defense they seem to be very cautious about quality and they do a bit of burn in from my understanding on each unit. Luckily I am not starting my build until Jan. so it is not as big of a deal to me but I can understand why some of you would be frustrated. I think they were caught off guard by the volume of the black Friday sales. Victims of their own success.


----------



## edstewart5

They could be assembled off shore in favorites and then shipped over in mass quantities boxed and ready to go like most every other light out there. Which is my point, they're hand made by a small team, and I agree with the above, they didn't seem to be ready for the Black Friday success 

I understand your wait time seems ridiculous, but others are waiting also, and it is precisely because of the others that everyone is waiting.


----------



## Texan78

If you bought it during the sale I really don't know what the fuss is all about. You're getting a great light at a much cheaper price and free shipping. When you get your light you will tell the quality in the work. Also they were already behind the 8-ball on parts before the sale started. Then you throw in the Holidays and time off it is going to delay things. Not to mention shipping out of Texas right now is horrendous anyways and that is out of their power so you would be waiting anyways. When I purchased my lights on the Black Friday Sale it took 6 Business days before it shipped. That is pretty impressive considering the time off for the holidays and what not. Also I have custom ordered fixtures that are 46" and not 48" so they will fit in my Canopy that I placed on the 16th. Mine are still saying "Waiting Fulfillment" too but I am not worried about because I know they will get out. Just hope I have them by the 1st and I am golden.


----------



## angelcraze

wrm130 said:


> Here's my 40 long with their Dutch model.
> 
> I like it but. .....I personally don't find it as bright as everyone else seems to.


This looks waaaaaaaaay better in person even, I have to state from personal observation. Your tank is so awesome.


----------



## islanddave1

edstewart5 said:


> They could be assembled off shore in favorites and then shipped over in mass quantities boxed and ready to go like most every other light out there. Which is my point, they're hand made by a small team, and I agree with the above, they didn't seem to be ready for the Black Friday success
> 
> I understand your wait time seems ridiculous, but others are waiting also, and it is precisely because of the others that everyone is waiting.


I don't care if the lights are made in ma and pa's basement.....by an open fire place in between taking breaks to sip tea and eat Christmas cookies....the bottom line is that if you don't have the necessary means to fulfill orders then you shouldn't be taking people's money. Let people know right away that build lead times have been delayed.Don't wait until the last minute to inform them.
I have waited 1 month to find out that they still haven't shipped, and more than likely haven't even been assembled. Now they launch a new product line with guess what a 10% discount wow... while old orders still have not been completed. How long will those new orders take to be "full-filled" 
I feel like I have been duped by clever marketing, selective product reviews, smiley face icons on their website and carefully chosen "color rendering" words..............they might be great lights, in fact, I was hoping so, but haven't had the opportunity to try them out. 
And lets be real here all lights are hand assembled, even these off shore ones too. Where do you think the parts they are waiting for are coming from? Cree leds were once a US company but have moved to China.....so lets not get too sucked into over emotionalism created by marketing ploys to tug at the heart strings. Build My Led..................maybe..... eventually......$1000 + for nothing is far too much...


----------



## nofearengineer

islanddave1 said:


> I don't care if the lights are made in ma and pa's basement.....by an open fire place in between taking breaks to sip tea and eat Christmas cookies....the bottom line is that if you don't have the necessary means to fulfill orders then you shouldn't be taking people's money. Let people know right away that build lead times have been delayed.Don't wait until the last minute to inform them.
> I have waited 1 month to find out that they still haven't shipped, and more than likely haven't even been assembled. Now they launch a new product line with guess what a 10% discount wow... while old orders still have not been completed. How long will those new orders take to be "full-filled"
> I feel like I have been duped by clever marketing, selective product reviews, smiley face icons on their website and carefully chosen "color rendering" words..............they might be great lights, in fact, I was hoping so, but haven't had the opportunity to try them out.
> And lets be real here all lights are hand assembled, even these off shore ones too. Where do you think the parts they are waiting for are coming from?


 I have experienced some minor delays with them as well, but I can honestly say they were worth the wait. Did you ask them to change your fixture to the new product? My fixture was also awaiting fulfillment when the product line change occurred, and Nick promptly agreed to change mine for the extra couple of bucks...but I asked. I don't know your situation, but they've always been helpful to me.



> Cree leds were once a US company but have moved to China.....


I find that really strange, as I toured their Racine, Wisconsin plant not two weeks ago. And their LED's are all grown in their Raleigh, NC plant. Please don't disseminate untrue information.


----------



## Lamar

If anybody is looking to part with their standard 36" light, I'm interested.


----------



## Aqguy

I have the option to upgrade to the XB series for $1.50 more thats cheap but do I need extra light ? Im going with the dutch planted.


----------



## islanddave1

nofearengineer said:


> I have experienced some minor delays with them as well, but I can honestly say they were worth the wait. Did you ask them to change your fixture to the new product? My fixture was also awaiting fulfillment when the product line change occurred, and Nick promptly agreed to change mine for the extra couple of bucks...but I asked. I don't know your situation, but they've always been helpful to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I find that really strange, as I toured their Racine, Wisconsin plant not two weeks ago. And their LED's are all grown in their Raleigh, NC plant. Please don't disseminate untrue information.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cree_Inc.  Subsidiaries are not the same thing I will concede, and wholly retract my statement, but still hold on to my experiences. 

All I have asked for is when my order will be shipped ......and believe me I know I'm am coming across as an impatient jerk here but this is the result of three different missed deadlines for various reasons. Most recently revealed is the fact that they don't have the said parts to build orders they took. There have also been several unanswered communique. I'm just ticked because $1000 is a large investment for me and I am thinking it would have best invested else where.

Merry Christmas


----------



## greggg25

actually last i heard your only half right .\, the part about jap, china not cree leds tho cree designed the early ones . all the reviews i read are that they (bml)are using luxeon and es phillips . in my opinion better leds then most are using in reef or planted lighting . very innovative in this field too


----------



## angelcraze

islanddave1 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cree_Inc.  Subsidiaries are not the same thing I will concede, and wholly retract my statement, but still hold on to my experiences.
> 
> All I have asked for is when my order will be shipped ......and believe me I know I'm am coming across as an impatient jerk here but this is the result of three different missed deadlines for various reasons. Most recently revealed is the fact that they don't have the said parts to build orders they took. There have also been several unanswered communique. I'm just ticked because $1000 is a large investment for me and I am thinking it would have best invested else where.
> 
> Merry Christmas


Dude, if you're that unhappy, can't you just cancel your order and take your $1000 back? It sucks your order is taking so long, but what do you want _us_ to do about it? Talk to BML


----------



## Texan78

islanddave1 said:


> the bottom line is that if you don't have the necessary means to fulfill orders then you shouldn't be taking people's money. Let people know right away that build lead times have been delayed.Don't wait until the last minute to inform them.


At one point it was stated on their site of delay times on certain fixtures. Don't be mad at BML, be mad at UPS them not getting them their parts when they were suppose to. That is all factored into their operations. When they are expecting parts to arrive at a certain time to fulfill orders and they don't arrive as they were expecting that delays production that was unforeseen. As a business are they suppose to just not accept orders and lose money because they plan on a delay? No one plans on delays. It is out of their control due to shipping. I am pretty sure they are just as pissed as you are.



islanddave1 said:


> I have waited 1 month to find out that they still haven't shipped, and more than likely haven't even been assembled. Now they launch a new product line with guess what a 10% discount wow... while old orders still have not been completed. How long will those new orders take to be "full-filled"


Completely different product with I am sure completely different LEDs and parts that I am sure they had in stock well before they even launched the product. I wouldn't imagine they would launch a product they can't build. They throughly test these products before they launch them. Heck, we're still waiting on a automated multi-channel dimmer they announced back in March/April I think it was. If it ain't perfect, they don't launch it. They are actually honest folks over there despite what you might think right now.



islanddave1 said:


> And lets be real here all lights are hand assembled, even these off shore ones too.


Difference, those are mass produced, this aren't massed produced and are not built until you order it so they can be exactly the way you want them, and perfect and they take the time to burn them in and test them before they are even shipped out. I would rather have a solid working carefully built light than a light that has been thrown together and tested for 5 seconds to see if it comes on that I might have to send back and make you wait longer and jump through a ton of hoops to get replaced. I am a very hard person to impress and I can say I am more than highly impressed with these lights and when you get them you will see the quality. They aren't clever marketing ploys. 


These are a great group of people over there who will bend over backwards and do anything they can to make sure you're happy with no questions asked. You just don't find customer service like that anymore these days. They stand behind their product 110% and for good reason. They are easy to get a hold of, they are quick to reply and they are super helpful and friendly. That goes a long way in my book. You have a problem with some other brands they make you jump through hoop after hoop. Not BML, they understand customer service. I can also vouch as I know a lot about these LEDs they are using because I have worked with these LEDs in the past. These Phillips LEDs are probably the best LEDs in the business money can buy. You throw in the ones they use for Philips Color Kinetics series LEDs and they are the best in the world. This fixture could easily be sold for $600 just for one. So relax, kick back, enjoy the holidays and your family as they are as well and I am sure you'll get your lights in due time and they will be worth it. Besides, what did you order anyways that your order was $1000? Did you buy 4 fixtures?


----------



## aquabruce

I'll join.

Here's a pic of my 20 long with a 30" BML 10000k 90degree (original series) fixture with manual dimmer @75%.

At one time I had a direction for this tank. Then I had a BBA and string algae outbreak. Lost some plants and my focus. I finally cleared up all the algea and seem to have the lights, CO2 and ferts dialed in pretty good now. It's just a mixed-up/whatever I can grow tank. Eventually I will rescape it.

Eheim 2215
MTS, black sand cap
Pressurized CO2, 5lb bottle, Ista Max Mix
Dry ferts

Sorry for the cell phone pic. It looks much better in person.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Aqguy

Sweet looks great


----------



## MB2

[/URL][/IMG]I have two units on my 60x24:


----------



## aquabruce

MB2 said:


> [/URL][/IMG]I have two units on my 60x24:


Wow! That looks amazing! roud:


----------



## Vepr

aquabruce said:


> Wow! That looks amazing! roud:


Both of you have beautiful tanks.


----------



## Aqguy

More like living art work ........


----------



## MB2

Vepr said:


> Both of you have beautiful tanks.


Thank you, both. I like the BML light. And I use both units only at 70 percent intensity.


----------



## aquabruce

Vepr said:


> Both of you have beautiful tanks.


Thanks!


----------



## mwuf15

will the tank mounts work on a 36" if my tank is 40" long?


----------



## Texan78

mwuf15 said:


> will the tank mounts work on a 36" if my tank is 40" long?



If you're asking if a 36" fixture will work on a 40" tank the answer would be no.


----------



## Eglinlotus

Ill join the club. As a future BML member but I have a great story to tell about how awesome the customer service is:

I called back to the states(with 1 of my 15 min phone calls) to ask them a question about the lighting for my tank and PAR levels. I told them that I am going to be buying lights for my 120 gal tank. And the person told me that the one who knew more about the questions I was asking wasnt in but took down my email address and wrote down my questions and I got an email that day, I have been talking to Cara back and forth about mixing the 6400k and 10000k and how it would effect the colors of my fish and what not. She went out of her way to take a picture of a friends tank that has both on it to show me on Christmas Eve.....If thats not customer service then I don't know what is. All I can say is thank you to BML for your help and sorry about all the questions :biggrin:


----------



## Aqguy

Dear AqGuy

Greetings from Austin Texas!

Your order is now on our build schedule and I thought you might like to know a little about the way we build each fixture.

We use a combination of state-of-the-art robotic equipment and good old fashioned craftsmanship to create each fixture. My associates and I start with one 12” printed circuit board for each 12” of fixture (nano fixtures use 7” boards). We build the LED board from scratch using a robotic assembly machine to place the combination of LED colors you’ve selected onto each circuit board. Once the LEDs are positioned on the circuit board they are slowly run through an oven (sorta like a hi-tech pizza oven!) that gradually heats the boards from 75 to 465 degrees Fahrenheit. This melts the solder evenly and permanently fuses the LEDs to the circuit board.

When they cool we check them by eye for obvious problems and electrically test each LED board to make sure they are performing properly. Once everything looks good, we begin the assembly process. Up to this point, we have spent about an hour working on your fixture.

Once the LED board is assembled, the rest of the building process is done by hand. We start by mounting the LED circuit boards into the aluminum fixture case. We’ll wire the system, check and secure the connections and align our highly reflective optical system. We then install your selected lens onto the fixture and seal it to protect the fixture from water damage. End caps are added and the fixture is then ready to bench test.

First, each fixture (and the power supply that will ship with it) is plugged in and tested for at least 4 hours -- we call this the “burn-in” process. If there is a bad LED it will fail within a few minutes but we also want to make sure we catch any short circuits or poor connections that we missed in our earlier visual inspection. It is also a final test of the power supply. We use an incredibly cool hand-held laser scanner that quickly reads temperature with tremendous precision. We run the laser along the fixture looking for warm or cool areas -- a sign that something is not right. If we find an area with a temperature variation greater than +/- 4 degrees F, we assume there is a problem and the fixture is scrapped.

If you ordered one, we will also attach your dimmer to your fixture and test it. This not only tells us that the dimmer works correctly but is yet another test the LEDs must pass. If an LED doesn’t dim correctly the fixture is scrapped.

If you did not order a dimmer, we still test the fixture because you may attach a dimmer in the future and we want to make sure the LEDs dim properly: if they don’t dim, there is something wrong with the LEDs or the Power Supply.

While all of these steps take time, we very, very seldom find problems and our goal is to make sure each fixture is 100% trouble free and ready to go to work.

As you can see, we don’t just take a mass-produced fixture off a shelf and send it out -- we truly build each one to order and this takes time. We have also been back-logged from the holiday season which has pushed our lead time back approximately 10-12 business days, I’m therefore estimating your order will be built, tested, boxed and ready for shipment by January 6th. We will make every effort to ship your order before this date, however we cannot guarantee an earlier ship date.


Thank you for ordering from us -- I know you won’t be disappointed!


Joanne


www.buildmyled.com


----------



## Texan78

Yep, that is the email they send out to everyone. 

My new one was suppose to ship out Dec 23rd but won't get out until next Thursday I think they said. They are backed up because of the holidays so no worries here. I completely understand and it is worth the wait even though it will be cutting it close to my setup date. Just found out they switched from UPS to FedEx so thank God for that. Shouldn't be any issues with delivery times anymore once they do ship.


----------



## Aqguy

Texan78 said:


> Yep, that is the email they send out to everyone.
> 
> My new one was suppose to ship out Dec 23rd but won't get out until next Thursday I think they said. They are backed up because of the holidays so no worries here. I completely understand and it is worth the wait even though it will be cutting it close to my setup date. Just found out they switched from UPS to FedEx so thank God for that. Shouldn't be any issues with delivery times anymore once they do ship.


Gets hard to wait ,but I don't mind for a quality product that hopefully I will use for many years.


----------



## Vepr

I decided to stay with my standard light because the tank it is going on is not deep so the new upgraded light would be complete overkill. It shipped today so probably going to start the build as soon as it arrives. Great group in terms of customer service they were ready to rebuild me the new light without question.


----------



## Aqguy

Vepr said:


> I decided to stay with my standard light because the tank it is going on is not deep so the new upgraded light would be complete overkill. It shipped today so probably going to start the build as soon as it arrives. Great group in terms of customer service they were ready to rebuild me the new light without question.


I also stayed with the original not the XB ,I did however go with the dutch planing on a low tech tank hope that idea works out just figured out how to high tech.


----------



## Texan78

Aqguy said:


> I also stayed with the original not the XB ,I did however go with the dutch planing on a low tech tank hope that idea works out just figured out how to high tech.


I am looking to upgrade to a XB, I inquired about it today when I was inquiring about a ETA on my fixtures. So still waiting to hear back. Mine tank is 25" tall so with substrate 22-23" so might be beneficial to me. 

This light is definitely an investment for sure. I am hoping I catch them before my new one is shipped out so I can change it if I need to.


----------



## Aqguy

Texan78 said:


> I am looking to upgrade to a XB, I inquired about it today when I was inquiring about a ETA on my fixtures. So still waiting to hear back. Mine tank is 25" tall so with substrate 22-23" so might be beneficial to me.
> 
> This light is definitely an investment for sure. I am hoping I catch them before my new one is shipped out so I can change it if I need to.


I could of upgraded to the XB for a $1.50 with the 10% discount there offering on the new one.
I declined that was a hard choice hope I don't regret , I did order a dimmer that would of worked with the XB.


----------



## Texan78

Aqguy said:


> I could of upgraded to the XB for a $1.50 with the 10% discount there offering on the new one.
> I declined that was a hard choice hope I don't regret , I did order a dimmer that would of worked with the XB.


I probably would have jumped on that. The way I see it since you have a dimmer, you can always dim them down but, you can't get anymore light out of it than what you got. I mean for an extra $1.50 more you can't pass that up...LoL I need more power Captain!


----------



## beginragnarok

I'm happy enough with my Dutch fixture that when I got the email with the discount offer on the XB I ordered one (another Dutch 75 degree optics). My Rananculus inundatus is finally taking off, my Erio sprouted it's first flower - oooh neato. Honestly I won't mind a wait; one month or three. Considering the price and resulting plant growth these are where its at for me. I have done custom work for people making full tang knife scales. Made to order takes more time and the results are of higher quality IMHO.

I now have mine mounted about eight inches above the water level with the BML hanging kit for ease of maintenance. So the pearling and deeper coloration has dipped off a bit versus when it was _just_ above water level. Adding the XB fixture will bring that back plus some.:icon_cool 

-Zach


----------



## Aqguy

beginragnarok said:


> I'm happy enough with my Dutch fixture that when I got the email with the discount offer on the XB I ordered one (another Dutch 75 degree optics). My Rananculus inundatus is finally taking off, my Erio sprouted it's first flower - oooh neato. Honestly I won't mind a wait; one month or three. Considering the price and resulting plant growth these are where its at for me. I have done custom work for people making full tang knife scales. Made to order takes more time and the results are of higher quality IMHO.
> 
> I now have mine mounted about eight inches above the water level with the BML hanging kit for ease of maintenance. So the pearling and deeper coloration has dipped off a bit versus when it was _just_ above water level. Adding the XB fixture will bring that back plus some.:icon_cool
> 
> -Zach


With the light suspended the XB should make up that difference , glad to here someone else prefers dutch.


----------



## islanddave1

angelcraze said:


> Dude, if you're that unhappy, can't you just cancel your order and take your $1000 back? It sucks your order is taking so long, but what do you want _us_ to do about it? Talk to BML



Well I don't want anyone here to do anything ...I mean what could you do? The reasoning behind sharing my experience is...... sharing my experience and perhaps giving a bit more of a balanced resource to those who are looking to buy these fixtures. I mean what ticks me off the most is the fact that they launched a new product line while others are still waiting for theirs to be made or shipped, or worse still you find out yours _*has*_ been shipped and then find out too late about their new fixtures.............just seems like poor planning. 
I did contact BML and they did finally get back to me. Yes they are willing to try to make things "right" I will give them that......but does that "right" mean another months wait? More than likely yes......
Just for fun here is a review that I found.........some positive some negative...............wish I had seen this before and not after the fact....I focused more on the critique of the construction rather than the subjective spectral disappointments of this customer http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....d-my-led-freshwater-show-tank-24-fixture.html


----------



## Texan78

islanddave1 said:


> Well I don't want anyone here to do anything ...I mean what could you do? The reasoning behind sharing my experience is...... sharing my experience and perhaps giving a bit more of a balanced resource to those who are looking to buy these fixtures.


By complaining about shipping times during the holidays that were delayed due to UPS delays which in turned delayed everyone across the US that wasn't planned? How does any company plan for this? These delays I am sure cost them getting the parts they needed in a timely manner that they were counting on that they never received because of it. How can you blame BML for UPS mistakes. That is why they have since dropped UPS for FedEx. 





islanddave1 said:


> I mean what ticks me off the most is the fact that they launched a new product line while others are still waiting for theirs to be made or shipped, or worse still you find out yours _*has*_ been shipped and then find out too late about their new fixtures.............just seems like poor planning.


1. I guess you missed my other posts. The XB uses different parts which since they weren't on sale yet they probably had in stock BEFORE they put in on sale. In which case since they were in stock they were able to offer that fixture. I don't see how that has any bearing on the Orignal fixture and I am sure that doesn't give people front of the line access over previous orders. 

2. Don't you know that is how it works. As soon as you buy something, then something newer and better comes out. Again, how is this BML fault for them launching a new product after you purchased yours? Were they suppose to call and notify you of this first before you made your purchase? You mean had you known ahead of time you would have waited for the XB, kind of like you're waiting now and upset about it? I sure if that was the case you would complain it is taking them to long to release the XB had they given heads up about it. 




islanddave1 said:


> Just for fun here is a review that I found.........some positive some negative...............wish I had seen this before and not after the fact....I focused more on the critique of the construction rather than the subjective spectral disappointments of this customer http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....d-my-led-freshwater-show-tank-24-fixture.html


A review on a light from almost a year ago that is no longer offered anymore in their line that has since been redesigned and upgraded to what is now called the Fish Focus Blue? How does resourcing a review on a light that has been upgraded do justice and help anyone?


----------



## islanddave1

Texan78 said:


> By complaining about shipping times during the holidays that were delayed due to UPS delays which in turned delayed everyone across the US that wasn't planned? How does any company plan for this? These delays I am sure cost them getting the parts they needed in a timely manner that they were counting on that they never received because of it. How can you blame BML for UPS mistakes. That is why they have since dropped UPS for FedEx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I guess you missed my other posts. The XB uses different parts which since they weren't on sale yet they probably had in stock BEFORE they put in on sale. In which case since they were in stock they were able to offer that fixture. I don't see how that has any bearing on the Orignal fixture and I am sure that doesn't give people front of the line access over previous orders.
> 
> 2. Don't you know that is how it works. As soon as you buy something, then something newer and better comes out. Again, how is this BML fault for them launching a new product after you purchased yours? Were they suppose to call and notify you of this first before you made your purchase? You mean had you known ahead of time you would have waited for the XB, kind of like you're waiting now and upset about it? I sure if that was the case you would complain it is taking them to long to release the XB had they given heads up about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A review on a light from almost a year ago that is no longer offered anymore in their line that has since been redesigned and upgraded to what is now called the Fish Focus Blue? How does resourcing a review on a light that has been upgraded do justice and help anyone?


Well............yes technology by it's very nature constantly improves and changes this is the very nature of itself.However...... yes I would have waited the time to get the new series...............I mean there was less than a month between the Black Friday sale and the new series launch.........it just seems poorly timed with it being so close together. Proof of this are the amount of people upgrading to this new series. The fixture you make mention of in the link has just been renamed that's all I believe. But everything else remains the same. Didn't know they weren't any lenses in the fixture, didn't know that the fixtures don't have an on off switch....didn't know that the dimmer is a basic rotory switch...... sorry seeing the insides of that fixture don't make me think it's poorly made per se but don't see how they are being touted as being a premium product..... unless we are focused on all of that hand built...burning in.... small team ...caring stuff then yeah it definitely sounds premium.............time will tell I guess won't it?


----------



## islanddave1

Listen I'll end this now ok................I won't post anything more. What I have said I have said. Let this thread be for other purposes.......


Thanks


----------



## Texan78

retracting statements to get thread back on track....


----------



## angelcraze

islanddave1 said:


> Listen I'll end this now ok................I won't post anything more. What I have said I have said. Let this thread be for other purposes.......
> 
> 
> Thanks


Thanks you, now let's see some pretty tanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Markahsf

Hey guys. 

So I don't add your username to the list until I've seen you that you received your fixture just so I could keep better track of who has one or not. Is there anyone NOT on the member list that has received a fixture? 

If so, post some pics! 

Mark 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MB2

Texan78 said:


> Just trying to get solid confirmation. I know the lights can work with the Apex and can dim down. A lot of companies claim they can dim with a timer. But I need to be absolutely positive that these can fade out at night to moonlight and then fade into day and the moonlights fade out and not just dim to off then pop to on or off. I have the Apex now and it is mainly built for the AI so these lights that claim to do this or that might work with the Apex but it is a simple on/off function for the fixture. No I have already spent almost $600 in lights and it I plan to spend another $600 I want to be absolutely positive they will do what I want them to do.


I use the Apex to control the light intensity. You can ramp up (morning)/down (evening). However, the lowest dimming intensity you can go for the BML is 10%. At 10% intensity, it is still bright for the moonlight effect, at least for me. Maybe it is dim enough for others.


----------



## Texan78

MB2 said:


> I use the Apex to control the light intensity. You can ramp up (morning)/down (evening). However, the lowest dimming intensity you can go for the BML is 10%. At 10% intensity, it is still bright for the moonlight effect, at least for me. Maybe it is dim enough for others.


Thanks, I already purchased them and have them set up and running with my Apex. 

Yes, I agree 10% does still seem rather bright for moonlights. Also before they come on or off ether with the dimmer or with the Apex it has a flash which some have mentioned too. I think a simple fix to that would be to change out the driver to something that could do 0-10% so you can dim all the way down to 0%. Right now I just have to cut the power to the EB8 once it gets to the 10%.


----------



## [email protected]

*Amazonia 3200K*

I received 2 72" Amazonias for my new 180 on Friday. Really impressed. They are pricey but they sold me with their website. If they do as good a job on the lights as they did on the website they'll be winners.

Waiting for plant order.


----------



## Krupin2

*Need help choosing BML light*

I have a rimless tank that requires a 24" wide fixture. I'm running CO2 and dosing EI in a moderately to heavily planted aquarium with micro swords, tiger lotus, and larger plants (Heavily planted). Tank Dimensions: W 21in x D 18in x H 24in.

Coud anyone help me with the following questions about BML Lights?: 

1) Does this light cause the shimmer effect in the water? 
2) With the depth of my tank would you suggest 10K over 6300K? 
3) With the depth of my tank would you suggest XB or original model? 
4) Why do you like this unit over say a 4 bulb T5 HO (Aquatic Life) with built in timers and moon lites? 

So glad I found this club!


----------



## Aqguy

[email protected] said:


> I received 2 72" Amazonias for my new 180 on Friday. Really impressed. They are pricey but they sold me with their website. If they do as good a job on the lights as they did on the website they'll be winners.
> 
> Waiting for plant order.


Thats big


----------



## Texan78

Krupin2 said:


> Coud anyone help me with the following questions about BML Lights?:
> 
> 1) Does this light cause the shimmer effect in the water?
> 2) With the depth of my tank would you suggest 10K over 6300K?
> 3) With the depth of my tank would you suggest XB or original model?
> 4) Why do you like this unit over say a 4 bulb T5 HO (Aquatic Life) with built in timers and moon lites?


1) Yes, if you have surface agitation it will create a shimmer effect. Just about all LEDs will with enough surface agitation. 

2) The depth doesn't matter in selecting 10K or 6300K as that is the color temp in what we visually see. 10K will be more cooler while still enhancing the colors of your fish and bring out the reds in your plants and deeper greens. 6300K is more of warmer color which will be more focused on your reds, pinks, oranges. It is mainly just a personal preference when it comes to color temps. You can go with one or the other or a mix of both. 

3) If you're just going with one and it is the 6300K you could get away with the XB. If the one 10K then the Original maybe an XB if you have a dimmer. If a mix of the two then the Orignal or if two 6300K or two 10K then the Orignal. That is just my opinion based on what I have heard of the XB and having the 10K Orignal. If going with 2 fixtures or the XB you will probably need the dimmer. Good thing is they are close to releasing their automated dimmer soon but, they have a manual dimmer available now. 

4) This is going to be different for everyone but you don't need the moonlights. It will promote algae and extend your photoperiod since your CO2 will be off at night. I wouldn't run them longer than 3 hrs after your day lights have gone off. The LEDs you can dim and put on a timer too. The T5HO you can only put on a timmer and can't dim. So you can have on demand lighting to suit your needs with LEDs. Also you will have to replace bulbs around 6-8 months. LEDs you don't have to replace until the just burn out all together but they have a much longer life expectancy than T5 so they are more cost effective in that sense. This part pretty much only pertains to me and a few others but, if you're using an Apex controller the BMLs work with the Apex system so you can automate your lighting and create cycles with intensities. I.E. Sunrise, Noon burst, Sunset. So it is a very versatile and quality built fixture when compared to T5HO.


----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> I received 2 72" Amazonias for my new 180 on Friday.


I can't wait to see photos of this setup! The Amazonia 3200K is definitely not the spectrum for everyone, but I think it looks incredible on driftwood and hardscape and really look forward to seeing how this turns out.

Cheers,

Cara


----------



## Krupin2

*Just ordered!*

Just ordered a 24" Dutch XB with dimmer!


----------



## bsantucci

Hey texan78, do you run a nun mix? I was thinking of mixing the 6300 I have with a 10k a DV hanging both to get higher lighting. Curious if the 10k will wash out the 6300. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

bsantucci said:


> Hey texan78, do you run a nun mix? I was thinking of mixing the 6300 I have with a 10k a DV hanging both to get higher lighting. Curious if the 10k will wash out the 6300.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


No I do not but I am thinking of running a 6300K in between to two 10K to enhance the reds, pinks, purples etc. a little more. I am not sure it will wash out, I don't think it would but can't say for sure. If you have the dimmer then I am sure you can adjust the intensity of each fixture to get the perfect balance. That is at least my theory.


----------



## bsantucci

Yeah I'm going to run it with my apex controller so that's not a problem. Definitely think I'm going to do the 10k. I want higher light to turn my Ludwigia Cuba more orange on the tops. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texan78

bsantucci said:


> Yeah I'm going to run it with my apex controller so that's not a problem. Definitely think I'm going to do the 10k. I want higher light to turn my Ludwigia Cuba more orange on the tops.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk



If you're running it with an Apex you shouldn't have any issues. I am using mine with an Apex.


----------



## Markahsf

[email protected] said:


> I can't wait to see photos of this setup! The Amazonia 3200K is definitely not the spectrum for everyone, but I think it looks incredible on driftwood and hardscape and really look forward to seeing how this turns out.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Cara


This is the one fixture I've been hoping someone gets. I've always wanted to try an Amazonia set up. Super excited! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG GALAXY S4 ACTIVE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beginragnarok

I received my 6300k XB fixture yesterday. Made a dual suspension system for it to float along with my original 6300k fixture at about 5" above the water line. 

This thing is quite a bit brighter than the original series in a visual comparison. Even with it dimmed to 50% my plants are all pearling very nicely again like I wanted to see happen. More color is showing on the new growth so far. 

:fish:These lamps are no disappointment. 

-Zach


----------



## duderino

I also got my new 6300k XB today for my 29 gallon. Planning on using my old strip for a 20 long. This strip looks a lot better on my 29. WIth the original I was getting about 40-45 PAR at the substrate. I am now getting about 60 PAR at the substrate which is right where I wanted to be. This is according to the Hoppy PAR meter.

Below is my tank from November 18th with the original strip and a picture of my tank today. I was getting great growth with the original but I think this is more where I want to be for the plants I am aiming to grow.


----------



## Aqguy

Sweet ,plush looking tanks nice work.


----------



## edstewart5

Ordered my second BML light for my new nano reef tank. Can't wait for it to come in, although my first light comin in a week spoiled me.


----------



## [email protected]

*I have 2 72" BML Amazonia 3200K*

I have 2 72" BML Amazonia 3200K on my new 180,


----------



## Aqguy

So I finally received my fixture today after some delay DutchPlanted and I must say I'm very disappointed the tank mount brackets are cheap plastic at the best had to stretch them to there limit to get the fixture to fit my 100g 60 inch , I ordered everything in black to match my tank the brackets have a unpainted medal piece with 3 screws sticking up that mounts the fixture just looks horrible.
Now I fell like its christmas all over again with the blue,red,wht,green lights reflecting off the glass and the rainbow affect inside the tank.
I ordered this fixture because I wanted a one piece to reach 60 inches , the dimmer and ballast/driver looks good.
If this was a off the shelf product I would return it in a second my 27g has a Fluval led and there is no rainbow affect with that one.
I would not purchase from BML again for $400 I expect better quality.


----------



## jeremy va

Aqguy -- If, as you say, it is a Dutch, I believe I am correct in saying you can return it so long as it is undamaged... one of the many nice things about BML - their warranty and service is great. The issue with the colors is interesting: that's the trade off if you want colored LEDs. If one is happy with white LEDs -- and the look they create, then clearly that's the way to go. To my mind white LEDs create an unattractive light that is usually harsh and certainly not flattering to the plants.


----------



## Aqguy

Notice the tank mounts looks like they were painted with a spray can and the mount is .5 inch off the fixture to fit my tank and the rainbow affect. I could purchase 2 fixtures from Fluval for what I paid for this. My hole experience with BML has been terrible I had people lying to me about my order and the status of it.
On a positive note they moved Cara to the front office and she is outstanding. this is a custom order fixture with the black so I dough there is any return.


----------



## Aqguy

jeremy va said:


> Aqguy -- If, as you say, it is a Dutch, I believe I am correct in saying you can return it so long as it is undamaged... one of the many nice things about BML - their warranty and service is great. The issue with the colors is interesting: that's the trade off if you want colored LEDs. If one is happy with white LEDs -- and the look they create, then clearly that's the way to go. To my mind white LEDs create an unattractive light that is usually harsh and certainly not flattering to the plants.


 My Fluval has colored leds and there is no rainbow affect with the light. I agree true white is to pure or bright for me. If the fixture secured to the tank properly with a quality mount I might not be so upset.


----------



## Aqguy

In no way trying to promote fluval here just a comparison


----------



## jeremy va

I've not had any of these problems but, if I did, I would check with them on the return policy and take advantage of it if I were unhappy. Just sayin'...


----------



## crazymittens

So I had two issues with my 72" BML unit. Communication was a little slow to start, but once you called and spoke to them, outstanding customer service. Issue with UPS shipping and duties? They refunded me. Problem with the unit after 30 days? RMA paperwork within 24 hours. Refurbished unit failed after 30 days? Brand new system will be sent out. Can I upgrade to XB for price differential? Absolutely.

So I made lemonade and upgraded to an XB.

Aqguy - my tank stands for the 72" are black unpainted plastic...maybe you got a prototype by accident? The rainbow effect is minimal for me - you add coloured LEDs to the mix, have to expect something. Don't forget it's about the PAR levels to keep the plants happy. Last time I checked BML had 2x the PAR of the competition.

Maybe just the dutch colour scheme? I have the 13000k, looks awesome - I only see rainbow effect on the driftwood that gets up into the top 4" of the tank.


----------



## Aqguy

crazymittens said:


> So I had two issues with my 72" BML unit. Communication was a little slow to start, but once you called and spoke to them, outstanding customer service. Issue with UPS shipping and duties? They refunded me. Problem with the unit after 30 days? RMA paperwork within 24 hours. Refurbished unit failed after 30 days? Brand new system will be sent out. Can I upgrade to XB for price differential? Absolutely.
> 
> So I made lemonade and upgraded to an XB.
> 
> Aqguy - my tank stands for the 72" are black unpainted plastic...maybe you got a prototype by accident? The rainbow effect is minimal for me - you add coloured LEDs to the mix, have to expect something. Don't forget it's about the PAR levels to keep the plants happy. Last time I checked BML had 2x the PAR of the competition.
> 
> Maybe just the dutch colour scheme? I have the 13000k, looks awesome - I only see rainbow effect on the driftwood that gets up into the top 4" of the tank.


The par level and color in the tank is nice , once I loose the tank mounts I'll calm down just expected a lot more.


----------



## crazymittens

I agree the tank mounts aren't super fancy, but they weren't exactly expensive, either. The great thing about their mount system is that you can really easily use that t-slot for mounting via pendant, or roll your own custom mount.

One thing I'm certain of is that if I have a problem 2-3 or more years down the road, I know they will do their best to keep me happy. After 2-3 years Fluval (or most any large manufacturer) would tell you to take a hike.

A point I neglected to mention about my XB upgrade: _They tried to talk me out of it_ based on the info they had in their system about my tank. This kind of personalization to customer service takes real effort and dedication to customer satisfaction.

Hm. I'm starting to sound like a fanboy. Well, at least I have experience to back it up!


----------



## Aqguy

Ok I think I was kinda harsh with BML after removing the tank mounts and making a cable to suspend the fixture from the ceiling ,it looks a lot better and I'm enjoying the dimmer to adjust par levels .
I plan on ordering a suspended cable mount for the fixture my dyi will pass for now.
Also tank maintenance will be a lot easier with the light suspended


----------



## crazymittens

For sure it will be! I really want to do a pulley-based hanging system, no time/$ at the moment, though. I've seen people adapt the 'hang a bike from the rafters' system. I want to use that theory but different materials.

BML informed me my new XB was shipping today. Woot.


----------



## jfynyson

Another success story using BML....check out the growth I got from just a couple of some beat up old anubias nanas using my new BML (growth from April/May through Dec (last pics was from early this month though).

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=533890&highlight=

Awesome products & quality. Not sure if I mentioned this before but I knew they were quality when I accidentally dropped one of my fixtures into the tank for about 3 seconds and it never skipped a beat. That was in May or June...I promptly hung them instead of resting them on the tank lid.

I'd be glad to field test new products for you guys (BML) in the future ! Just saying...


----------



## Pix4c

Anybody use the 13k, would like to use on my 75 cichlid tank?


----------



## crazymittens

I have the 13k, got it specifically because I wanted blues/greens to be highlighted rather than the reds. It did not disappoint, the cardinals, platinum angels, and even regular silver tetras look way better. We have some sunburst platies (yellow/orange/red), and even they look better to my eye under 13k than the 6700k T5HO.


----------



## Pix4c

crazymittens said:


> I have the 13k, got it specifically because I wanted blues/greens to be highlighted rather than the reds. It did not disappoint, the cardinals, platinum angels, and even regular silver tetras look way better. We have some sunburst platies (yellow/orange/red), and even they look better to my eye under 13k than the 6700k T5HO.


Thank you that's what I'm going to order


----------



## Charlieeex3

Can the 13k make my HC look jade green?

Here's my post about it but can't seem the right fixture for what I want...


----------



## Pix4c

Does the 13k have a blue tint, looking for just a blue tint for look


----------



## Pix4c

Pix4c said:


> Does the 13k have a blue tint, looking for just a blue tint for look


Maybe I should go with the saltwater 14k.? Since I have no plants


----------



## crazymittens

I feel like the 13k gives the greens more 'green-green' rather than 'yellow-green', but I don't have a carpet so can't comment on that.

No blue tint that I notice, but it visually appears blue versus a 6700k T5 setup that appears yellow. Can't comment on what to get if you have no plants - call them and ask! They really know their stuff.


----------



## Kntry

I'll be ordering a BML for a lo tech 75 gallon as soon as the controller comes out. 

This will be my first planted tank. I want a lot of moss on the driftwood and carpet on the bottom with a few red plants and taller plants.

BML suggested I get the Dutch light but after reading that ya'll said it made the plants look yellow, should I change to the 13K?


----------



## crazymittens

I believe the theory is that Dutch will make the reds look redder. So if you like bright red plants...get the Dutch. If you like blues and greens, get the 13k.

IIRC all the fixtures give out pretty much the same PAR levels...don't quote me on that, though.


----------



## Kntry

Thanks!


----------



## Bob1

Does anyone have pictures of mixed spectrums of their BML lights??

Meaning say a 6300K with a 10000K?

Thanks Bob


----------



## crazymittens

Bob, call BML, see if they can get you something. I think most people wouldn't be doing multiple spectrums due to the cost, and a single fixture can output enough PAR for most tanks.

Maybe hit up the Finnex thread, see if some of them have multi-fixture pics?


----------



## drice6900

36" BML 6500k Dutch LED light here, received in early January and now up on my 46g bowfront. Love it, and can't wait for BML to get their auto dimmer out.


----------



## crazymittens

Just got my XB - if anyone is on the fence about XB or regular - get the XB!!! That being said you'd also need the dimmer...but that's a no-brainer purchase either way you go.

I would say the XB is now as bright as I envisioned the original would be. I think I'll start with a split and lessened photoperiod on 100%, see how it goes. Tank looks awesome in person with this light.


----------



## islanddave1

crazymittens said:


> Just got my XB - if anyone is on the fence about XB or regular - get the XB!!! That being said you'd also need the dimmer...but that's a no-brainer purchase either way you go.
> 
> I would say the XB is now as bright as I envisioned the original would be. I think I'll start with a split and lessened photoperiod on 100%, see how it goes. Tank looks awesome in person with this light.


What spec did you get? And you know we will require pictures.:biggrin:


----------



## Kntry

The company told me unless I'm planning on using CO2 in the future, the XB was a waste of money. Do you use CO2?

I can't wait to get my fixture but I'm waiting for the controller to come out. Hopefully, it will be next week.


----------



## crazymittens

Same as before, 13k. Ya ya, will try and get something up tonight.

They said the same to me, doesn't mean it isn't awesome to have! Not running CO2, yes I know of potential (probable) algae issues.

Here's my take - say I do go CO2 down the line...for the sake of 75 bucks I now lack a huge boost in PAR levels, and the only way to fix it is to add a second fixture or sell/buy a new one.

It's not like regular vs. XB doubles the price - the resell factor alone is worth it (should we come to that). $389 vs $465 for the 72" 13k. After duties and everything, it's really more like $500 vs $575. Yeah, it's more, but not really that much more for ~40% more PAR, and what looks to me like 2x the visual brightness.

I can see smaller tanks not wanting to spend the extra 15-20%, but once you're at the 72" size, no-brainer. I'd rather have the XB at 50-75% than the regular at 100%.


----------



## Kntry

I need a 48" fixture. Not that much difference in price. I'm just worried about the algae and does it hurt the fixture to run on dim 100% of the time.

I don't foresee ever using CO2 on my tank so is it worth spending the extra money?


----------



## crazymittens

You only get algae (in this particular scenario) if your light:available carbon ratio is off. High light = high carbon, aka CO2. 

The fixture doesn't care what % you run it at, should not affect LED life (if anything, I'd imagine it'd extend the life). You can confirm this by calling them and asking. From my experience, a manufacturer like this would not provide a dimmer that damaged their product over time. If you run the dimmer at 100%, you just proved to yourself that you needed the XB to start with.


----------



## otter

OK, I've read through all nine pages, and looked at some links and read up at BML... I'm still torn between 6300 and 10000K for my 46 bow...

Also, I'm not super knowledgeable about lighting, but I am a Crestron control system designer/programmer. I have a Crestron control system in my house, and I don't see any reason why I couldn't/shouldn't add a wireless 0-10V Crestron dimmer to my BML and control & schedule it from my touch panels/iphones, etc...

I would need to know the pinout of the dimmer control cable. Does anyone know this, or have the cable and can tone it out and post it? UPDATE: Got it http://forum.buildmyled.com/index.php?threads/dimming-3-5-mm-jack-wiring.194/

Also, I saw on the BML forum that some people were asking about lightning and clouds, etc... an admin chimed in and said that the lightning signals were sent over a separate com port (that the Apex doesn't have)... so does the BML have a COM port? Not that I want to do lightning (but it might be cool), but it makes me wonder what else it can do through its com port. Does anyone have the serial protocol for the BML fixtures?

I realize that these may be questions better left to the BML forum, but thought I'd give it a shot here... thanks!

Crestron dimmer:
http://www.crestron.com/resources/p...g/default.asp?jump=1&model=CLCI-1DIMFLV2EX-W#


----------



## angelcraze

otter said:


> OK, I've read through all nine pages, and looked at some links and read up at BML... I'm still torn between 6300 and 10000K for my 46 bow...


Sorry, I have nothing for the rest of your post but there is something I wanted to put out there about the 6300k and 10000k.

So, if green plants don't absorb green light, they just reflect it, and use light in the red and blue to photosynthesize, does that mean red coloured plants reflect red light and use light in the green and blue regions?

I am asking what people think because the dutch 6300k includes green LEDs. The 10000k does not, only red, blue and white. I know green would be included in the white lights, just wondering if there's more to the actual green lights.


----------



## Kntry

Otter, I don't understand anything you said, LOL, but BML is coming out with its own controller next week. I don't know what it will do other than allow you to have sunrise and sunset. Call and ask for Cara. She's very knowledgeable and will answer your questions.

I've been waiting for their controller to come out to buy my light.


----------



## otter

angelcraze said:


> Sorry, I have nothing for the rest of your post but there is something I wanted to put out there about the 6300k and 10000k.
> 
> So, if green plants don't absorb green light, they just reflect it, and use light in the red and blue to photosynthesize, does that mean red coloured plants reflect red light and use light in the green and blue regions?
> 
> I am asking what people think because the dutch 6300k includes green LEDs. The 10000k does not, only red, blue and white. I know green would be included in the white lights, just wondering if there's more to the actual green lights.


That's a great question, I don't have a clue. Anybody?


----------



## otter

Kntry said:


> Otter, I don't understand anything you said, LOL, but BML is coming out with its own controller next week. I don't know what it will do other than allow you to have sunrise and sunset. Call and ask for Cara. She's very knowledgeable and will answer your questions.
> 
> I've been waiting for their controller to come out to buy my light.


I kept seeing in different threads that BML had its own controller coming out, but no matter the thread date it always said it was a few weeks away, so I just wrote it off. Do you actually have confirmation that it is being released next week?
Besides that, I'm a control geek already anyway, so its not a stretch to add $130 module that meshes wirelessly with my house dimming system. Then I can tie it to whatever logic input, schedule, or event in my house. For example, I could at a certain time have the TV come on, select and play a BRD, and dim the lights over the TV, and the tank that sits somewhat near the TV... or manually dim and switch it from an ipad or iPhone app that we use for whole-house control.


----------



## Saverio

Joining the club!

I just set up my new 240g planted discus tank and with the upgrade, I got two 72" 10K Original BML fixtures. I opted for 75 degree beam angles, since the lights are suspended 6" above the water line.

These are some nice lights! Currently dialed down to 75% until I get a better feel for my new ferts routine and getting CO2 dialed in this bad boy. Lighting at each end of the tank is a little dimmer, since it's an 8ft tank and the fixtures are only 6ft long. 

I can't wait for their light controller to come out (if ever :hihi

Pics are here: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=573418


----------



## angelcraze

Saverio- Are you kidding me??? Awesome set-up, my dream tank, now the lights? Amazing!!


----------



## Rush3737

Hi guys, I suppose this would be the place to ask...

I've looked at this website a few times, and they seem to make a really nice product. My question is this. I have a 75g that I'd like to eventually have heavily planted. Right now it's only moderately so. I'd like to be able to grow most plants, though I don't necessarily need lighting so high it'll grow even the toughest plants while melting some of the easier ones. 

That said, which series would you guys recommend for me? 

Also, I see they do angles. Since I'm a beginner, I'm doing a basic long stem plants in the back, shorter up front setup for now. So would it be smart to position the light towards the front of the tank and angle it back a bit? 

Thanks for your help, once I know the model I can figure out pricing and if it's something I'd like to start putting away for.


----------



## Rush3737

Also, if you guys can, sell me on BML. I've been looking between them and finnex, and there is a big difference in price. I can get the planted+ for $139 shipped or the ray 2 for $167 shipped. What is so good about the BML say Dutch 6300k series fixture for $284 shipped that makes it worth over $100 or $150 more?


----------



## Kntry

Call BML and ask for Cara. She's very knowledgeable and will tell you what you need. I thought I needed the higher output light, higher $$$ and she said no, buy the Dutch 6300.

The controller is supposed to come out next week. I've been waiting to buy my light until it comes out.


----------



## bsantucci

Just ordered a second BML Dutch 6300 for my 46g bowfront. I plan to have both my dutch's hanging over the tank about 4-5 inches. Hoping this second light will help me bring out the color in a lot of the plants. This bowfront tank is just too deep. The single light grows the plants fine, but I wasn't getting the nice orange color in some green plants until it reached the top.


----------



## islanddave1

Rush3737 said:


> Also, if you guys can, sell me on BML. I've been looking between them and finnex, and there is a big difference in price. I can get the planted+ for $139 shipped or the ray 2 for $167 shipped. What is so good about the BML say Dutch 6300k series fixture for $284 shipped that makes it worth over $100 or $150 more?



Nothing...........except hype. I have two BML dutch fixtures and have been very disapointed with most aspects regarding them. The only reason I did not ship them back for refund is that the return shipping from where I lived would have cost me a bundle.


----------



## Kntry

What don't you like?


----------



## Rush3737

When I was skimming through the thread I noticed it took a long time for him to get his due to a big sale. Past that I'd like to know any more concerns. How long do they typically take to make/ship when they aren't having a big sale?


----------



## bsantucci

I just ordered my second fixture yesterday so I can confirm once I have shipping. My first one though I received within 6 days of ordering. So they built, tested, and delivered within 6 days.


----------



## angelcraze

islanddave, why didn't you just cancel your order before it was even shipped to you, like was suggested? Sorry you are so disappointed, curious what you don't like as well.


----------



## islanddave1

I did cancel my order but it had already been shipped. I had been given many many different ship times each time I was going to cancel but decided to wait............aside from the slow production, and sporadic communications. I just don't like the spectrum.........its really hard to tell what something is going to look like till you have it in front of you. If you look at the posts on their forum you can clearly see the difference between the 10K and a metal halide set up. The metal halide clearly looks better.This was another spectrum that I was going to choose but glad I didn't go with that one.

At any rate the fixture is ok as far as fixtures go but I was expecting more for the money I paid. There is nothing spectacular about it's construction, and they use cheap rca connectors for the lights to the drivers. I have seen a finnex in person and for the difference in price I would buy the finnex. If the finnex came in a 6 footer it would be a no brainer.The dimmer is a joke, and because of driver design/flaws, the apex that people buy doesn't work very well.They have been launching their own control system now for god knows how long obviously there are problems there. 
The last gripe I have with this company is that they have released numerous incarnations of previous lights so very close together. The regular series, then shortly there after the XB series, even though I was still waiting for my original ones to be made. Now I hear that they are releasing the "Dutch 2" fixture! In mind mind this seems to imply that the original wasn't good enough. Yes ii know that technology changes.....computers become faster, and have more capacity for data storage blah blah blah. But changes products so quickly tends to make me feels like a segment of an alienated customer base.
Hey maybe I'm just an internet nut with an axe to grind and an unhappy life............but I'm just not that excited about my lights. If I could do it again I would go with a Rapid led setup, much more control and flexability at about the same price.

End


----------



## hedge_fund

islanddave1 said:


> I did cancel my order but it had already been shipped. I had been given many many different ship times each time I was going to cancel but decided to wait............aside from the slow production, and sporadic communications. I just don't like the spectrum.........its really hard to tell what something is going to look like till you have it in front of you. If you look at the posts on their forum you can clearly see the difference between the 10K and a metal halide set up. The metal halide clearly looks better.This was another spectrum that I was going to choose but glad I didn't go with that one.
> 
> At any rate the fixture is ok as far as fixtures go but I was expecting more for the money I paid. There is nothing spectacular about it's construction, and they use cheap rca connectors for the lights to the drivers. I have seen a finnex in person and for the difference in price I would buy the finnex. If the finnex came in a 6 footer it would be a no brainer.The dimmer is a joke, and because of driver design/flaws, the apex that people buy doesn't work very well.They have been launching their own control system now for god knows how long obviously there are problems there.
> The last gripe I have with this company is that they have released numerous incarnations of previous lights so very close together. The regular series, then shortly there after the XB series, even though I was still waiting for my original ones to be made. Now I hear that they are releasing the "Dutch 2" fixture! In mind mind this seems to imply that the original wasn't good enough. Yes ii know that technology changes.....computers become faster, and have more capacity for data storage blah blah blah. But changes products so quickly tends to make me feels like a segment of an alienated customer base.
> Hey maybe I'm just an internet nut with an axe to grind and an unhappy life............but I'm just not that excited about my lights. If I could do it again I would go with a Rapid led setup, much more control and flexability at about the same price.
> 
> End


I like these types of posts and hope other forum members don't go crazy. Instead of getting a perspective from fanboys you get to hear the other side. I do not own any BML lights yet but am slowly doing research on them.


----------



## crazymittens

islanddave - you got a picture of the connector? Really curious about this, since my original fixture had something that appeared mil-spec (I was rather impressed), and the XB has something completely different (I would say lesser quality, though still acceptable).

Also kinda curious why you think the dimmer is a joke? Should it do something more than dim the fixture? (for $15, anyways) :S I'm not that well-versed in other products (since I only have one tank), so maybe I'm missing out on something.


As a side note, because this is the internet and all, I would suggest that 'didn't get what I paid for' is a huge part of North America's problem with consumerism. Expecting a Rolls for Kia money and all that. A product with quality components made in a country with high labour rates equals higher cost per unit - outsourcing 101. And seriously, maybe it's just me, but my personal experience with pretty much anything made in 'you know where' is that it's best to just pay the premium if you really want the item to last. We live in an era of unsustainable consumption (haha super ironic statement considering this is a luxury hobby), so encouraging build quality (build it to last) should be something to be considered. But I digress...



For the others who are researching - have you found any up-to-date PAR comparisons? Is BML still way ahead in terms of PAR levels, or have things evened out? When I was researching, BML was like 40% higher than Finnex et al., not sure where the XB put things.


----------



## KenP

hedge_fund i concur with your post 373 concerning 372. Reading only positive posts does not provide a complete picture. I do not have a BML light but am looking into one. Post 372 brings out several important concerns. However after a little research the poster's concerns are not issue at this time.


----------



## wintu

just ordered mine 36" 6300K Dutch XB . was looking at 10 000k but i think i will like the colors of dutch little better .hopefully its gona be as good as it sounds since its not exactly cheap.


----------



## jrman83

islanddave1 said:


> I did cancel my order but it had already been shipped. I had been given many many different ship times each time I was going to cancel but decided to wait............aside from the slow production, and sporadic communications. I just don't like the spectrum.........its really hard to tell what something is going to look like till you have it in front of you. If you look at the posts on their forum you can clearly see the difference between the 10K and a metal halide set up. The metal halide clearly looks better.This was another spectrum that I was going to choose but glad I didn't go with that one.
> 
> At any rate the fixture is ok as far as fixtures go but I was expecting more for the money I paid. There is nothing spectacular about it's construction, and they use cheap rca connectors for the lights to the drivers. I have seen a finnex in person and for the difference in price I would buy the finnex. If the finnex came in a 6 footer it would be a no brainer.The dimmer is a joke, and because of driver design/flaws, the apex that people buy doesn't work very well.They have been launching their own control system now for god knows how long obviously there are problems there.
> The last gripe I have with this company is that they have released numerous incarnations of previous lights so very close together. The regular series, then shortly there after the XB series, even though I was still waiting for my original ones to be made. Now I hear that they are releasing the "Dutch 2" fixture! In mind mind this seems to imply that the original wasn't good enough. Yes ii know that technology changes.....computers become faster, and have more capacity for data storage blah blah blah. But changes products so quickly tends to make me feels like a segment of an alienated customer base.
> Hey maybe I'm just an internet nut with an axe to grind and an unhappy life............but I'm just not that excited about my lights. If I could do it again I would go with a Rapid led setup, much more control and flexability at about the same price.
> 
> End


The spectrum that you chose is not the fault of BML.

Coming out with different versions? That is an issue? Hmmm, you mean like Fugeray, Ray 2, Planted +? It's all keeping up with what people have called and asked about and/or wanted and to keep people that can't seemingly be pleased no matter what they get happy. Not that you fall into that category or anything.

I own 3 finnex and 3 BML. Quality, for what they are, is roughly about the same although the BMLs seem more sturdy, but for me this would make sense because the BMLs are the larger ones and need to be built a little more beefy. 

Controller may seem a little on the cheap side but it is very functional. Not sure what you needed beyond that? Don't believe it is something the avg person will have to use so much that they will wear it out or break or something else. For the most part you set and forget.

I am happy with what I got with BML. I didn't expect it to be the best thing ever (if there is such a thing for an aquarium light), but I got an exceptional piece as it is. If you have a large tank - Finnex aint going to cut it unless you want to load up the top of the tank with multiple fixtures. My 125g still got 2-BMLs. finnex is okay too for what they do...and that is light my smaller tanks - the area they excel at for the price they charge.


----------



## Rush3737

Thanks everyone, glad to hear both sides. From what I've seen, this thread and elsewhere, BML is a strong choice for bigger tanks, while Finnex is fantastic for smaller ones. Though there was some who disliked BML, generally the build was strong, light was fantastic for plants and aesthetics. 

So I'm part of the club now, can't wait to get mine made and shipped.


----------



## jrman83

FWIW, it took right at 10 days total from order to front door. Even the order for 2-72".


----------



## Rush3737

Not gonna lie, even if it's a week it's gonna be a LOOOONG week. Never in my life would I think I'm going to drop nearly $300 on a light fixture. WANT NOW!!! lol


----------



## jrman83

I hear ya. They won't start making your light until after you order. Do like I did and go out of town for 10 days and have them waiting on you when you get back.


----------



## PeacockGoby

*BML Iwagumi 7000K XB*

I really like the BML lights. Here is my Aquastyle 9.

The picture from the "Left Side" is a bit awkward due to the bright window light hitting the camera. The others appear more green and is visually more accurate given the camera's light sensitive setting. 

The light is set to max out at 30-40%, otherwise I start building an algae farm.

Equipments:
-BML Iwagumi 7000K XB
-Eheim 2215 Canister Filter

Plants:
-Anubias Nana
-Banana Plant
-Downoi
-Magenta Talenthera
-Ammania
-Staurogyne Repens
-Luwidgia

Dosing:
-SeaChem Excel (3ml/day).
-SeaChem Iron (1ml/ every two days)
-SeaChem Comprehensive (1ml/week)
-Macro (2ml/day)
-Micro (2ml/day)
-Water change once a week at 50%

Photoperiod = 8 hours/day.
Temperature = 79-80F


----------



## islanddave1

jrman83 said:


> The spectrum that you chose is not the fault of BML.
> 
> Coming out with different versions? That is an issue? Hmmm, you mean like Fugeray, Ray 2, Planted +? It's all keeping up with what people have called and asked about and/or wanted and to keep people that can't seemingly be pleased no matter what they get happy. Not that you fall into that category or anything.
> 
> I own 3 finnex and 3 BML. Quality, for what they are, is roughly about the same although the BMLs seem more sturdy, but for me this would make sense because the BMLs are the larger ones and need to be built a little more beefy.
> 
> Controller may seem a little on the cheap side but it is very functional. Not sure what you needed beyond that? Don't believe it is something the avg person will have to use so much that they will wear it out or break or something else. For the most part you set and forget.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy with what I got with BML. I didn't expect it to be the best thing ever (if there is such a thing for an aquarium light), but I got an exceptional piece as it is. If you have a large tank - Finnex aint going to cut it unless you want to load up the top of the tank with multiple fixtures. My 125g still got 2-BMLs. finnex is okay too for what they do...and that is light my smaller tanks - the area they excel at for the price they charge.


 
Below is a post form BML's own web site forum on the fixtures ability to dim. My criticism has much more to do with the actual drivers than the rotary dimmer. As you said the dimmer is $14 and is basically a throw away item, although nothing satisfactory seems to be found to manage it.



This is still a noticeable issue every single day. One of the main reasons I bought the lights, and LED's in general, was the ability to dim them. Having a light ramp up and ramp down is a pretty attractive idea for the fish and the owner compared to a full 100% on from total darkness.

I've had my BuildMyLED fixture up and running for 9 months and still last night my wife jumped and said "What the heck was that??" when the lights went off. This was from the bedroom and the aquarium is in the living room. I just had to roll my eyes and say "The aquarium lights....."

I'm happy with the product and have been very complimentary of it since day 1. I sold a co-worker on getting a fixture for his aquarium instead of some competing brands. I even posted a small review on this forum after I got it up and running.

However, at this point, in fairness, I could not recommend the fixture to anyone who hopes to have a Sunrise/Sunset program going. At the very least, you should be informed you will have a wonderful, gradual softening of the light in your aquarium followed by a powerful FLASH at the end of the program. The process will be repeated in reverse the next day when the lights come on. I'm considering abandoning the idea and just going 100% on and 100% off.

FWIW, the dimming is smooth and steady. There is a hint of step down if you happen to be watching very closely but unless I'm testing and have it dimming quickly, I never see anything. The dimmed LEDs and circuitry are flicker free.​ John McDouglas, Yesterday at 3:58 AM Report 
#16 Like Reply


----------



## angelcraze

islanddave1 said:


> Below is a post form BML's own web site forum on the fixtures ability to dim.
> 
> ...I could not recommend the fixture to anyone who hopes to have a Sunrise/Sunset program going. At the very least, you should be informed you will have a wonderful, gradual softening of the light in your aquarium followed by a powerful FLASH at the end of the program. The process will be repeated in reverse the next day when the lights come on. I'm considering abandoning the idea and just going 100% on and 100% off....​


What's this? A flash? Has anyone noticed this? This is a surprise, I am curious.


----------



## aquabruce

angelcraze said:


> What's this? A flash? Has anyone noticed this? This is a surprise, I am curious.



It's nothing new. There are posts on BML's message board about it. 

Once in a while the fixture I have will flash on shutdown. Others have reported it happening more often. 
It has nothing to do with the BML dimmer or if your using an Apex controller.

I think I posted this somewhere before....

Here's the response I got when I emailed BML about it at the beginning of January.

"This is caused by a capacitor in the power supply, as it releases the stored energy after the power is shut off. This will not have any effect on the lifetime of the LEDs and it will not cause a fire. This is something we are discussing with our power supply OEM, as we do not have a way to eliminate the flash right now. "


----------



## KenP

Islanddave. I am looking to purchase a BML fixture. I am trying to glean useful information from your posts. Summarizing, your fixture was delivered late. You canceled the order but accepted it even though it arrived late. Was it a custom build that you could not return it within 30 days? If not why did you not return it? After installing it did it live up to your expectations? How are your plants and tank doing? Can we have some pictures? Thank you for bringing to our attention that BML fixtures have an issue with a second party auto controller (a single flash at sunrise and a single flash at sunset) thanks also for letting us know that BML's auto controller is not yet available. I plan only to buy their manual controller so the issue with the auto controller is moot. Since you have not commented one way or the other on the light quality (visually or plant growth/color) I conclude it must be good to excellent.


----------



## PeacockGoby

I have purchased two XB Iwagumi LED lights from BML. Initially, a mistake was made on my order and after speaking with [email protected], she took care of me. Not only did they build a new system for me, but it was done so in a timely and professional fashion. Cara and Nick both kept me updated throughout the process. I am very satisfied with my BML Product and their customer service.

After receiving my BML lights, it performed better than anticipated. My plants became greener and the red became more intense. For example, my telanthera cardinalis and Ammania gracilis both appear almost 3x redder in color than before. My downoi are almost 100% healthier as well. To put this in perspective, I thin out my downoi carpet once every two weeks. Whereas before (with another LED Brand - will not name), I can go a month and not have to thin it out at all. In addition, my banana plants started to show some red pigmentation and my Anubis Nana seem to double in their growth speed. In fact, one even flowered a while back. Lastly, even though I had more light than before, algae growth seems to have decreased (not sure how that is possible). So in summary, BML LED is definitely worth every penny I had spent. 

While I cannot speak for IslandDave1's experience and dissatisfaction, but at least for me and in my experience in dealing with BML, they have been superb.


----------



## islanddave1

KenP said:


> Islanddave. I am looking to purchase a BML fixture. I am trying to glean useful information from your posts. Summarizing, your fixture was delivered late. You canceled the order but accepted it even though it arrived late. Was it a custom build that you could not return it within 30 days? If not why did you not return it? After installing it did it live up to your expectations? How are your plants and tank doing? Can we have some pictures? Thank you for bringing to our attention that BML fixtures have an issue with a second party auto controller (a single flash at sunrise and a single flash at sunset) thanks also for letting us know that BML's auto controller is not yet available. I plan only to buy their manual controller so the issue with the auto controller is moot. Since you have not commented one way or the other on the light quality (visually or plant growth/color) I conclude it must be good to excellent.


I had cancelled my order out of sheer frustration, of waiting 1 month for the order and having numerous shipment dates and then being told of further delays. When I did finally try to cancel and told it was shipped..they were very good and apologetic about it. They were willing to pay to have the lights shipped back on their dime.
Well once the lights had arrived I thought [censored][censored][censored][censored] their here I might aswell try them out. They looked great until I got plants and water in the tank. The spectrum the 6300K just doesn't look great in my opinion. It overly colors the tank with a bias to making everything ,look golden and yellow. Also lumen wise its not very bright..which I feel is important because I do like to look at my tank. Par wise its fine, but so are my HO T-5's way too much is made about par and how much we need to grow plants. The dimmer that it comes with is just a cheap plastic rotary switch.......but its only 14.99 what ticks me off is that it really isn't very precise at all 10% 25% 50% 100% is all of the diserenable dimming that I can get out of it. Add to this the driver flaw that it has and associated problems when coupled with an apex controller, and I have the opinion that I have. If it were cheaper then I'd shut up. I paid a premium and don't feel like I got a premium product.
At this point the 30 days were over........30 days go by quickly, but they were still willing to takem back minus 15% restock fee and shipping on my dime at about $130. Also I feel that they really do need to be hung inorder to get proper coverage on my tank. I have two one @ 75 and one @ 90 as per their advise and I have dark areas in my tank. We will see if hanging resolves this. I just felt like I have some legitimate points take them or leave them.


----------



## sjb1987

islanddave1 said:


> I had cancelled my order out of sheer frustration, of waiting 1 month for the order and having numerous shipment dates and then being told of further delays. When I did finally try to cancel and told it was shipped..they were very good and apologetic about it. They were willing to pay to have the lights shipped back on their dime.
> Well once the lights had arrived I thought [censored][censored][censored][censored] their here I might aswell try them out. They looked great until I got plants and water in the tank. The spectrum the 6300K just doesn't look great in my opinion. It overly colors the tank with a bias to making everything ,look golden and yellow. Also lumen wise its not very bright..which I feel is important because I do like to look at my tank. Par wise its fine, but so are my HO T-5's way too much is made about par and how much we need to grow plants. The dimmer that it comes with is just a cheap plastic rotary switch.......but its only 14.99 what ticks me off is that it really isn't very precise at all 10% 25% 50% 100% is all of the diserenable dimming that I can get out of it. Add to this the driver flaw that it has and associated problems when coupled with an apex controller, and I have the opinion that I have. If it were cheaper then I'd shut up. I paid a premium and don't feel like I got a premium product.
> At this point the 30 days were over........30 days go by quickly, but they were still willing to takem back minus 15% restock fee and shipping on my dime at about $130. Also I feel that they really do need to be hung inorder to get proper coverage on my tank. I have two one @ 75 and one @ 90 as per their advise and I have dark areas in my tank. We will see if hanging resolves this. I just felt like I have some legitimate points take them or leave them.


What size tank do you have? Sorry if I missed it


----------



## jrman83

Forget the controller. If you want to know how it is working, spend a reasonably low amount of money and get a PAR meter to test the controller. I need to do that with mine, but haven't yet. I have one controller that controls two BMLs on one of my tanks.


----------



## Aqguy

wintu said:


> just ordered mine 36" 6300K Dutch XB . was looking at 10 000k but i think i will like the colors of dutch little better .hopefully its gona be as good as it sounds since its not exactly cheap.


I have a 60" dutch original been very happy with the color spectrum I only run this light about 80% hanging 3 inches from the tank ,however I do run the light for a 12 hour day, this allows me to go nice algae on my rocks for my cichlids and pleco.
For me the XB would be to much light but you can always dim down.


----------



## KenP

Islanddave at first blush your posts appear emotion filled but I find a lot of useful information. They were willing to accept the fixtures back. Even after 30 days they would take them back but at a cost. I find this positive feedback. The spectrum you picked did not provide the brightness and plant colors for the human eye that you were looking for. Also important for me. While i want plants to grow well but not at the cost of visuals. The xb's and higher kelvin will be considered. Your comments on the manual control will need more research on my part. Placement of the fixtures and possible hanging needs to be thought out. Hanging was not considered.


----------



## Aqguy

KenP said:


> Islanddave at first blush your posts appear emotion filled but I find a lot of useful information. They were willing to accept the fixtures back. Even after 30 days they would take them back but at a cost. I find this positive feedback. The spectrum you picked did not provide the brightness and plant colors for the human eye that you were looking for. Also important for me. While i want plants to grow well but not at the cost of visuals. The xb's and higher kelvin will be considered. Your comments on the manual control will need more research on my part. Placement of the fixtures and possible hanging needs to be thought out. Hanging was not considered.


Plus when you hang maintenance is so much easier , also hanging the fixture and adjusting height also allows you to adjust the light spectrum and par


----------



## jrman83

I just hung my dual BML over my 125g 4" above the tank and now I push to 100%. Light intensity is still incredible, and these are not XB. It was just enough to expand the lighting out that I do not see a "shade line" on my taller plants along the back.

Thinking about hanging my single BML setup on my 75g.


----------



## jrman83

In case anyone is interested, this is my dual BML setup, 10000k/7000k, hung 4" above 125g tank. Still need to fine tune the leveling.


----------



## angelcraze

Nice Jrman, thank you, I will be hanging mine as well when I get it, your tank looks great!!


----------



## jrman83

angelcraze said:


> Nice Jrman, thank you, I will be hanging mine as well when I get it, your tank looks great!!


Thanks. It has been recovering from meds for a columaris breakout a few months ago. The meds wiped out many plants.


----------



## gparr

How are you hanging the fixture...from the ceiling?


----------



## angelcraze

And did you DIY hang, or buy it from BML?


----------



## jrman83

Hung from the ceiling. The hanging kit is BMLs. They have a single and dual hanging kit. I really like theirs. Only requires two small holes in your ceiling.


----------



## Rush3737

I already have the holes in my ceiling, as I have my current T8s hung, so if I end up having to hang mine I'll just rig what I have in place I think. Still, it looks like they have a nice system.


----------



## johnson18

I purchased a 36" XB series custom spectrum with dimmer for my riparium on 3/5. I liked the spectrum of the Dutch vs Riparium but seeing as I have the light hanging pretty high above the tank(current t5ho is 16" above the water surface) Cara suggested against the Dutch due to the disco effect caused by multiple colors of LEDs. The custom spectrum is basically the riparium with 660nm added to cover the reds. BML has said that this same spectrum was recently sold to a big orchid guy for his plants. I'm interested to see how it'll look & more importantly how the plants grow. I've been recovering this last week from a surgery I had last Monday so I haven't really checked in to see when the ship date is.

As far as the dimmer, I'm not personally interested in a ramp up/down period. I just want to be able to dim the light if needed. 

Here is a link to the custom report if anyone's interested...

http://www.bmlcustom.com/custom-report-details/?partNo=PS1290S101AAAATAAAAAATAAA


----------



## gparr

Is there any way to raise the fixture without hanging from the ceiling? The spouse says "NO WAY" to holes in the ceiling!!!


----------



## green18

There are brackets available that drill to the back of the stand and curve over the aquarium, allowing you to hang lights from them. They height is adjustable. Might be an option.


----------



## KenP

Good question gparr. No holes. Also hate to add a diy that looks like i did it myself. Any nice solutions for the diy impared.


----------



## bsantucci

KenP said:


> Good question gparr. No holes. Also hate to add a diy that looks like i did it myself. Any nice solutions for the diy impared.


Take a look at these. I have them at home in a box, waiting for my second light and hanging fixture from BML before I use them. Hear good things and they look clean from pics I've seen with them installed.

Amazon.com: Aquatic Life Stand Light Fixture Hanger Aquarium Light , 2-Pack: Pet Supplies


----------



## KenP

Thank you for the link. Hope to see how it works and looks with your setup.


----------



## bsantucci

You got it Ken. I hope to get my second light and hanging fixture soon.

Just noticed your from Old Bridge, that's my home town. If you ever want to see anything in person I'm not far, just outside New Brunswick.


----------



## KenP

Funny did not notice the NJ location. Thank you for the offer. And duh. I work in New brunswick. Yes i would like to see the bml hung or not.


----------



## Rush3737

Theoretically speaking, if you took a piece of wood the width of your tank rim, and at the bottom ran a piece of thin wood 1 ft perpendicular on each side that sat 1/2 inch or so below you'd create something that would sit on the rim and at the top replicate the rim. Do this for each side and mount the kit to those two pieces of wood. The unit itself would finish steadying it. Not perfect, but something like that should work.


----------



## aquabruce

gparr said:


> Is there any way to raise the fixture without hanging from the ceiling? The spouse says "NO WAY" to holes in the ceiling!!!


You can also DIY by bending some conduit.

https://www.google.com/search?q=diy+aquarium+light+hanging+conduit&safe=off&espv=210&es_sm=122&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=lbgoU9yWMLGyygGj54DQCw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=632

Or if the spouse will let you put a shelf above it you can hang the lights from the brackets. I had a hard time finding brackets that stuck out far enough. I've seen it done though.

These are pretty slick but a little pricey for wall mounting...http://www.bulkreefsupply.com/aquarium-lighting/aquarium-led-lighting/giesemann-wall-bracket.html


----------



## KenP

Nice and simple and yes I can cut wood. Poorly but no one may notice.


----------



## gparr

Great suggestions and great ideas!!!

As it stands (pun intended) I would have to totally tear the tank down and pull it of the stand to secure anything to the back...unfortunately this is probably not going to happen anytime soon. My stand though is a custom built one that I had built by an 80 year old man that was still working in the cabinetry business...it is rock solid!!!


----------



## Aqguy

My fixture is suspended from the ceiling I got 2 hooks like you hang plants from centered them over the tank then got a piece of stainless steel cable really thin stuff with the little crimped ends that allows you to make a hook then a swivel twist end that allows you to adjust height all from HD for maybe $10/15 ,the bml fixture comes with a little l bracket that slides into the top track on the fixture this has a hole in it for the other end of the cable to mount to


----------



## johnson18

I got the confirmation that my light has shipped today!


----------



## Rush3737

And you ordered 3/5... ugh, still a long wait for me.


----------



## bennyjam

I ordered 3/2 and mine is delivering today. I'll post some pics. It'll be over an empty tank tho. Not quite ready yet.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jrman83

jrman83 said:


> In case anyone is interested, this is my dual BML setup, 10000k/7000k, hung 4" above 125g tank. Still need to fine tune the leveling.


I measured PAR on this fixture today and at the substrate I read 125-130. Dropped to only about 118 at the front glass. This was measured in my tank through the water. Measured with my Apogee PAR meter.


----------



## jrman83

Rush3737 said:


> And you ordered 3/5... ugh, still a long wait for me.


I understand, but you have to remember that these things are not sitting around on shelves waiting for people to order. They don't start until you order and custom make it for you. IMO, well worth the wait.


----------



## PeacockGoby

jrman83 said:


> I understand, but you have to remember that these things are not sitting around on shelves waiting for people to order. They don't start until you order and custom make it for you. IMO, well worth the wait.


I agree. Worth the wait.


----------



## Kntry

I just ordered a Dutch XB with the controller today. I hope the controller is released by the time my light is done.


----------



## angelcraze

jrman83 said:


> I measured PAR on this fixture today and at the substrate I read 125-130. Dropped to only about 118 at the front glass. This was measured in my tank through the water. Measured with my Apogee PAR meter.


Very, very interesting.........


----------



## Kntry

I don't understand PAR. Are those good figures? What size tank and fixture? Doesn't it decrease with the depth of the tank?


----------



## bennyjam

Fixture delivered yesterday. 36" 6300k regular output, 90 degree beam angle. Got the manual dimmer and the tank mounts. It is bright! Used to a dual t5ho odyssea fixture on my 29g. This thing destroys it.
From above:








Tank mount closer up:








I'll post again when the tank is up and running!
These shots won't really do justice, but I'll post them anyways. There's a more noticeable difference in person. The room goes from being illuminated to dim. I don't see having to run this anywhere near full power.
100%:








50%:








Turned all the way down:


----------



## jrman83

Kntry said:


> I don't understand PAR. Are those good figures? What size tank and fixture? Doesn't it decrease with the depth of the tank?


PAR stands for photosynthetically active radiation. It is what is used by plants for photosynthesis.

I would suggest you read through this thread:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368

The tank ia a standard 125g tank, 72X18X22. PAR does decrease the farther away you get away from the light, but the figure I gave was at my substrate.


----------



## bsantucci

bsantucci said:


> Take a look at these. I have them at home in a box, waiting for my second light and hanging fixture from BML before I use them. Hear good things and they look clean from pics I've seen with them installed.
> 
> Amazon.com: Aquatic Life Stand Light Fixture Hanger Aquarium Light , 2-Pack: Pet Supplies


KenP, don't bother looking into this one. It's too much money for what you get, and it doesn't reach far over your tank, at least not a wider one like I have.

I'm going to home depot this weekend and buying some conduit, a pipe cutter and bender, and I'm making my own to attach to the wall beside my tank. I figure I can make one customer for $50 including tools that I can have swing away from the tank for maintenance purposes.


----------



## angelcraze

Kntry said:


> I don't understand PAR. Are those good figures? What size tank and fixture? Doesn't it decrease with the depth of the tank?



10-30 PAR is considered low light.
30-80 PARis considered medium light.
80-120 PAR is considered high light.

This is a plantedtank sticky, LED Lighting Compendium
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=160396
it's great to explain PAR



jrman83 said:


> In case anyone is interested, this is my dual BML setup, 10000k/7000k, hung 4" above 125g tank. Still need to fine tune the leveling....I measured PAR on this fixture today and at the substrate I read 125-130. Dropped to only about 118 at the front glass. This was measured in my tank through the water. Measured with my Apogee PAR meter.


If jrman's tank is 21" high, and he got the 90 degree beam angle, then according to BML's site, the 10000k Planted should be about 100 PAR @ 21" and the Iwagumi 7000k is rated at ~67 @ 21". I don't think those values are too bad at all, although I don't know how to calculate PAR from multiple fixtures. It looks like the PAR meter's values are 20% shy of the combined PAR rating from BML's webstite of the two fixtures.


----------



## Rush3737

And a BML fixture still needing fulfillment in Texas is considered 0 Par. 

SHIP ALREADY DAMN YOU!!!


----------



## jrman83

Rush3737 said:


> And a BML fixture still needing fulfillment in Texas is considered 0 Par.
> 
> SHIP ALREADY DAMN YOU!!!


lol, how many days has it been?


----------



## Rush3737

Like, 40823458 billion forever days. 

Or at least it seems that long when my CC has already been charged. 

Been like 10 days. I just really hope it ships before the weekend.


----------



## jfynyson

Rush3737 said:


> Like, 40823458 billion forever days.
> 
> Or at least it seems that long when my CC has already been charged.
> 
> Been like 10 days. I just really hope it ships before the weekend.


That's one thing that rubs me wrong...when I'm charged for a product prior to it shipping. That shouldn't be the case. Had the same issue but in reverse recently with a product return. A company had my returned product in hand then told me it would be 10 business days before my cc would be refunded.


----------



## angelcraze

jfynyson said:


> That's one thing that rubs me wrong...when I'm charged for a product prior to it shipping. That shouldn't be the case.


Agreed. Guess that's something I will keep in mind when I order mine.


----------



## Kntry

I have had nothing but outstanding, beyond normal, customer service from Cara at BML and I haven't been charged yet.

The fixture takes longer to get to you because they are made as the orders come in. They are not sitting around on a shelf in a warehouse.

I'm hoping mine lives up to my expectations when I do get it.

Thanks for the PAR explanations.


----------



## KenP

Angelcraze i believe the bml #'s look good. 21" high plus 4" above tank use 24" values. I believe par is additive. So you have 85 under the 10000k and 45 6-9 inches from center of the 7000k equals 125-130 par. Front of glass say 3-6 inches from 10000k say 70 par plus 9-12 inches from 7000k say 40 par equals 110 par.


----------



## jrman83

angelcraze said:


> If jrman's tank is 21" high, and he got the 90 degree beam angle, then according to BML's site, the 10000k Planted should be about 100 PAR @ 21" and the Iwagumi 7000k is rated at ~67 @ 21". I don't think those values are too bad at all, although I don't know how to calculate PAR from multiple fixtures. It looks like the PAR meter's values are 20% shy of the combined PAR rating from BML's webstite of the two fixtures.


I haven't tested PAR for a single fixture, but I may just to see. The distance to my substrate is 21" even with the 4" mount of the fixture above the tank.


----------



## johnson18

When items are made to order prepayment is pretty standard. It's a royal pain in the ass to put in the time to build/make something only to have the interested party leave you high and dry. That's just part of the territory when you buy made to order products. I understand the frustration with having to pay for an item that is mass produced only to wait a couple weeks+ for it to ship. (Thanks Amazon!) Just be glad that your wait is for a hand made product, not something that is being mass produced in a prison work camp in some third world country. 

My light arrived this morning. I was pleased with how everything was packaged and such, nothing fancy but it was all nice and secure. The light is currently hanging using my old t5's set up while I build another one specifically for the mounts on the BML. Just going off the little bit I've seen so far I'm sure glad I got the dimmer, full strength would've started an algae factory. Ha! I've not got a PAR meter so I will be adjusting the light strength based off plant growth and algae for now. Once I've got the light in it's actual mount I will figure out my starting point, probably 50-75%.


----------



## Rush3737

What it comes down to is this, when I pay a premium for something, I expect things to go well at all stages, not just most. Had I ordered a custom fixture, that might be one thing, but I ordered a "stock" unit that the are accustomed to making. I would expect that when I order, they would be ready and the unit production would begin and take 2-3 days to complete and ship. I understand it's good quality, and that I'll likely be thrilled with the light, but I think people are getting a little too defensive about this. 

I've had a conversation with Cara about a question and she was fantastic, I will likely find the light to be fantastic, this is just one piece I find to be less than satisfactory, and as my money is gone and the light hasn't shipped yet, sadly it's the only thing about the light I really have to discuss at the moment! 

And yeah, Amazon is amazing. Johnson, what size tank/fixture did you get? My call to Cara was actually about a dimmer, and she said that regular series on a 75g with pressurized CO2 would be fine without a dimmer. I suspected as much, but am interested to know how you work out.


----------



## johnson18

I got a 36", 90* XB series, it will start out about 16-18" above the water/25-27" above substrate on my 20L riparium. I went with the 36" as I've got a planted hob that I would like to add more to but it never seemed to have enough light with the old 30". I'm hoping I will be able to still run the light fairly bright as I think the rip. plants will filter it pretty well. The plan is to upgrade the tank to a 40B which will probably be more appropriate for the light at 100%.

Here's a couple shots from unpacking and how it's currently hung.








The bagged plants next to everything are a couple Crypt. affinis 'Metallic Red'.



















How do you think the PAR is at 42" above substrate. LOL!!


----------



## wintu

johnson18 said:


> I got a 36", 90* XB series, it will start out about 16-18" above the water/25-27" above substrate on my 20L riparium. I went with the 36" as I've got a planted hob that I would like to add more to but it never seemed to have enough light with the old 30". I'm hoping I will be able to still run the light fairly bright as I think the rip. plants will filter it pretty well. The plan is to upgrade the tank to a 40B which will probably be more appropriate for the light at 100%.
> 
> Here's a couple shots from unpacking and how it's currently hung.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bagged plants next to everything are a couple Crypt. affinis 'Metallic Red'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think the PAR is at 42" above substrate. LOL!!


dont do this to me  mine should be shipped any day, can't wait. i can't even sleep anymore


----------



## johnson18

wintu said:


> dont do this to me  mine should be shipped any day, can't wait. i can't even sleep anymore


Luckily(HA!)I was dealing with kidney stones and I had surgery a few days after I ordered mine so I spent the first week doped up & passed out on the couch. This week, while I'm still recovering, I have spent most of my time trying to catch up on everything I put off for the last month while having to take excessive amounts of pain killers! So I haven't been too stressed about the light.


----------



## jrman83

Just to add to it, for those anxiously awaiting the arrival of their light, you may want to call BML and tell them to deliver without a signature. I would hate for you to not be there and have to wait another day. For some reason they want a signature for everything.


----------



## johnson18

When I got the email with tracking number, once you pull up the fedex tracking you have the option to change any of your delivery preferences. I didn't look too deeply into it but I would guess that might be an option you can adjust.

Edit: Mine didn't require a signature this morning.


----------



## bsantucci

For reference for others I ordered on 3/10 and Cara told me today mine should ship Monday. It was being finished today. So two full weeks from order date to shipment. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## KenP

I tend to agree that i do not like being charged for something before it is shipped. However it is easy to get around this. Order a product on the first billing day of your credit card not the last. Product gets delivered in two weeks but you will have it up and running two weeks before your bill arrives. You are playing with house money.


----------



## jrman83

I hung my BML over my 75g. Still have it set at about 75%.


----------



## Rush3737

Looks like a nice light, just wish my 75g looks as nice!

I bought the mounting kit with mine, we'll see if I end up using it long once it comes in. Might have to raise it.


----------



## angelcraze

KenP said:


> Angelcraze i believe the bml #'s look good. 21" high plus 4" above tank use 24" values. I believe par is additive. So you have 85 under the 10000k and 45 6-9 inches from center of the 7000k equals 125-130 par. Front of glass say 3-6 inches from 10000k say 70 par plus 9-12 inches from 7000k say 40 par equals 110 par.


Haha, oops. Totally forgot to take account the 4" above water's surface, I did the figuring and just shared cause, well, I already did it. Of course, 4" to 6" is not penetrating through water.


----------



## angelcraze

jrman83 said:


> I hung my BML over my 75g. Still have it set at about 75%.


So, is this your 3rd fixture? Lucky you if it is. Or did you 'borrow' one from your 125g? What is the length of your 125g?


----------



## jrman83

angelcraze said:


> So, is this your 3rd fixture? Lucky you if it is. Or did you 'borrow' one from your 125g? What is the length of your 125g?


Yes, I have 3. One on the 75 and two are on one of my 125s. My 125 is 72".

I have both setups adjusted down quite a bit. I don't need or want 120+ PAR anywhere. Hanging them spreads the light quite a bit and mostly removes the issue with LEDs being so focused.


----------



## bsantucci

Very excited for my new 36" 10k light coming Saturday. I have my custom conduit pole bent and ready to be mounted. This will hang my 36" Dutch with the 10k. I'm hoping hanging this will give me a better light spread and the 10k should help with carpeting in the front.

Also, I hope raising it will get rid of the BBA growing on my heater holder. The foam pads for some reason decided to grow BBA. I'm guessing due to the light intensity from being mounted right on the rim.


----------



## Rush3737

Light is on a local truck now, should be delivered by the time I get home. I am ready!


----------



## bsantucci

Rush3737 said:


> Light is on a local truck now, should be delivered by the time I get home. I am ready!


Be sure to have someone there to sign for it. They made mine direct signature required so I had to move my delivery to tomorrow. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rush3737

It was signed for, luckily someone works from my home while I'm at work.


----------



## bsantucci

Nice, I had to pay $10 more to FedEx to re-route mine till tomorrow. I hate when they mark items direct signature required.


----------



## wintu

mine just got here. tried to put it over my 17 gal to see how bright it gets and damn that thing is like a lightning . my fish probably thought that apocalypse coming


----------



## KenP

Anxious to see your tanks with the new lights wintu and rush3737


----------



## Rush3737

Here is mine, just got it set up an hour ago. Tons of light, including a cool sparkling of colors reflecting against the back wall.


----------



## KenP

Wow the tank looks great. I am sure the picture does not do justice to what you see.

Just checked out your tank from March 7, 2014. Using a tv analogy your previous tank had more muted and softer colors. The new light makes everything look sharper with more contrast. Plants, rocks and fish pop. Looks like you made a good choice.

Your Angel and pleco like that right corner. Good place to keep your sun glasses so you wont forget them.


----------



## Rush3737

Actually I'm currently fighting a really bad BBA/algae problem, so the far away picture makes it look better than it does!


----------



## jrman83

Rush3737 said:


> Actually I'm currently fighting a really bad BBA/algae problem, so the far away picture makes it look better than it does!


Hmmm...maybe not a good time to get this light. Glad you finally got it. I lifted the light off of my 75g about 3" with their hanging kit. Evened out the light much better.


----------



## Rush3737

jrman83 said:


> Hmmm...maybe not a good time to get this light. Glad you finally got it. I lifted the light off of my 75g about 3" with their hanging kit. Evened out the light much better.


I am ready for this. The mounting kit includes a metal place with 3 holes, only two of wish actually needed to make it work. I pointed the third hole out the side on either end so I can put a hook through it and easily use the chains I already have coming down from the ceiling to raise it if need be.


----------



## bsantucci

Finally got my second light the 10000k to pair with my Dutch 6300. I used their dual hanging kit and I bent some conduit to mount on my wall. It swivels for maintenance too. I'm gonna spray it black eventually. 

Lighting with both spectrums is great. Colors look amazing. 



















Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kntry

Beautiful!

What are you going to spray the light with? It's an extra $5 per foot to get the black light.


----------



## bsantucci

Kntry said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> What are you going to spray the light with? It's an extra $5 per foot to get the black light.


Thanks for the compliment! 

I'm going to use the trusty plastidip. Super easy and quick lasts long too 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrman83

You can't beat the dual setup. Looks great!


----------



## Kntry

What is plastidip?

Why did you need to add the 10000 to the Dutch? I have a Dutch XB on order for my 75. I'm hoping it's enough.


----------



## jrman83

Enough? What does that mean exactly?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kntry

Enough light to grow my plants. Why else would you add another and different fixture?

I'm new to this so I may be asking a stupid question!


----------



## jrman83

I have just the standard high light version of a BML hanging about 3 inches above my 75g tank and still read 50-60 PAR at my substrate. You with the XB will see much more. So when you ask if it will be enough it just sounds a little funny that you ask it that way. I only hope you got the dimmer.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kntry

Actually, I have my order on hold until their new light comes out. I forgot what they are calling it but it will have more features, including moonlights, which is what I want. I don't know if I need a dimmer with that but if so, I will ask Cara to add it to the order.

Thanks


----------



## bsantucci

I just need to figure out now why my apex controller isn't dimming the second unit. Ugh. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kntry

If I remember correctly, you have to have another wire that they sell on the website.


----------



## bsantucci

I have the apex dual dimming cable. The second connection isn't working for some reason. My programs are identical. I wonder if the cable is bad. I'll have to email BML tomorrow. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## jrman83

I use the splitter for both of mine. I plugged both of mine into a power strip and then the strip into a timer.


----------



## bsantucci

jrman83 said:


> I use the splitter for both of mine. I plugged both of mine into a power strip and then the strip into a timer.


I'm not sure what splitter you mean? I run an apex controller so I need this specific cable to control it. 

Anyone here who runs an apex with dual setup and the BML apex cable can you do me a favor? I suspect they have less than stellar soldering and one of my wires are popped off. Can you unscrew the rca cap Andover confirm which color cables are soldered? I think definitely black and red but I'm u sure of ground due to the vdm handling control. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## crazymittens

Have you tried calling them about this? Probably easier than guessing.


----------



## bsantucci

crazymittens said:


> Have you tried calling them about this? Probably easier than guessing.


It was last night I discovered this so no not yet. I sent an email. I figured someone here must run that cable and it's easy to unscrew the cap to look. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

Kntry said:


> What is plastidip?
> 
> Why did you need to add the 10000 to the Dutch? I have a Dutch XB on order for my 75. I'm hoping it's enough.


Plastidip is just a spray plastic. Coats very nice and dries quick.

I wanted higher lighting, I also wanted better coverage on my tank. My bow front is 21" deep and has weird angles. Going dual lights and hanging them gives me perfect light coverage and I use the 10000k in front to hit my substrate with higher par for my carpeting. 

I think I'm in love with the color spectrum I'm getting using the 6300 with the 10000. I'm getting the brightness from the 10k and the warmth from the 6300.


----------



## jrman83

bsantucci said:


> I'm not sure what splitter you mean? I run an apex controller so I need this specific cable to control it.
> 
> Anyone here who runs an apex with dual setup and the BML apex cable can you do me a favor? I suspect they have less than stellar soldering and one of my wires are popped off. Can you unscrew the rca cap Andover confirm which color cables are soldered? I think definitely black and red but I'm u sure of ground due to the vdm handling control.
> 
> Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


The splitter allows you to control two lights with one apex controller.


----------



## bsantucci

jrman83 said:


> The splitter allows you to control two lights with one apex controller.


That's the cable I'm talking about which I have. The wires weren't soldered well to the rca end. I figured out I only need the red and black cable soldered from reading posts where people made their own. I'll take care of it tonight. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## wintu

here is the picture of my ada 60p with 36" bml dutch xb . the fixture is there temporary just to see the colors . its waiting for my new 90p set up that will hopefully happen soon.


----------



## andyl9063

has anyone set this up on a large tank? like at least 30 in deep? at least 180 gallons?


----------



## jrman83

andyl9063 said:


> has anyone set this up on a large tank? like at least 30 in deep? at least 180 gallons?


125g, not 180. Is it 72" long? If so, two XBs and you're good I would think.


----------



## Positron

I just took the plunge and ordered myself a Dutch XB for my 75g tank. 

I'd rather not mount the sucker with wall mounts. Dry wall is a annoying. I was thinking of using those metal hangers I see some use, but I'm unsure where to get something like that.

I purchased the tank mounts with the light, maybe I can wedge a piece of plastic or wood under the mounts to get the tank up another 2 inches for better coverage over the 75g's 18 inch foot print.


----------



## drice6900

Nice write up in the latest Amazonas magazine (May/June issue) on LEDs and BML is mentioned in particular as top notch for custom-built fixtures.


----------



## bennyjam

6300k Dutch regular, 90 degree, 36" over 40b at about 60% using manual dimmer.


----------



## mtbloco

wintu said:


> here is the picture of my ada 60p with 36" bml dutch xb . the fixture is there temporary just to see the colors . its waiting for my new 90p set up that will hopefully happen soon.




How do your Cardinal Tetra's look under the dutch LED in real life? I'm leaning strongly on getting one and up in the air about the 10000K verse Dutch 6300K. I want the fish and plants to look good. photos on line are so hard to make that determination. 

thanks


----------



## wintu

i like that dutch 6300k the only thing is that colors are bit too saturated for my liking.maybe its because I'm use to my old light which was white only and dutch have all these colored LEDS . so I'm so crazy that i ordered 10000k version as well and i will compare those two side by side and decide which one to keep end return the other one. i have to say that I'm extremely impressed and happy with BML company and the way they handled this allowing me to this. so when i get the new light I can post pictures of the same tank so people can see it.


----------



## bsantucci

wintu said:


> i like that dutch 6300k the only thing is that colors are bit too saturated for my liking.maybe its because I'm use to my old light which was white only and dutch have all these colored LEDS . so I'm so crazy that i ordered 10000k version as well and i will compare those two side by side and decide which one to keep end return the other one. i have to say that I'm extremely impressed and happy with BML company and the way they handled this allowing me to this. so when i get the new light I can post pictures of the same tank so people can see it.


What size tank do you have? You may be able to use both depending on what your setup is. I run a dual setup with a 6300 and 10000k and love it. The 10k gives me the higher par at substrate for the carpeting and the 6300 adds the nice color back for the reds and greens I have.


----------



## wintu

it would be too expensive set up for me but I'm sure i would like the color of those too. 
this is 36" long light but i have it over smaller tank (ada 60p) i wanted to see all the color rendition before i will finish my stand for my bigger tank and the light will go there.


----------



## wintu

bsantucci said:


> What size tank do you have? You may be able to use both depending on what your setup is. I run a dual setup with a 6300 and 10000k and love it. The 10k gives me the higher par at substrate for the carpeting and the 6300 adds the nice color back for the reds and greens I have.


it would be too expensive set up for me but I'm sure i would like the color of those too. 
this is 36" long light but i have it over smaller tank (ada 60p) i wanted to see all the color rendition before i will finish my stand for my bigger tank and the light will go there.


----------



## mtbloco

wintu said:


> when i get the new light I can post pictures of the same tank so people can see it.


that would be really nice to see.


----------



## bsantucci

mtbloco said:


> that would be really nice to see.


I can do this tonight when I get home. I'll just turn each other on and off and snap pics. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

Here you go. Sorry for lack of focus on the first shot. Just home from the gym and kinda jittery haha

6300









10000k









Both









Sent from my LG-V510 using Tapatalk


----------



## wintu

i say both  you get green and red . but $$$$$$$ so no chance for me


----------



## bsantucci

Yep its costly. I bought mine about 6 months apart so it wasn't too bad 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveddd111

*BML for 72x24x24*

Hey Guys

I've got a 72x24x24

Keep discus, dwarf cichlids & cardinals.

Like my Tiger Lotus Lillies as well as plenty of green plants.

I've currently got a Giesemann 230 with 3 x 150w MH

Considering a BML LED solution - any tips?

Thinking 2 x 6300k with 1 x 10,000k in the middle...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jrman83

Sounds like overkill. I have 2 hanging about 4 inches above a standard 125g and read 125 to 130 PAR at the substrate and turned all the way up.


----------



## daveddd111

How deep is your tank?

I was thinking 3 to ensure coverage across


----------



## mtbloco

bsantucci said:


> Here you go. Sorry for lack of focus on the first shot. Just home from the gym and kinda jittery haha


Nice thanks. I these photos led me to say the 6300 handles things well. The plants really pop and the Blue equipment in the upper right looks nice and blue. Are you going to run both or have you decided which one to return?

B


----------



## bsantucci

mtbloco said:


> Nice thanks. I these photos led me to say the 6300 handles things well. The plants really pop and the Blue equipment in the upper right looks nice and blue. Are you going to run both or have you decided which one to return?
> 
> B


I'm running both. I prefer them together and I hang them to get a nice light spread front to back. The two together give the perfect spectrum I think. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Subtletanks91

So I'm a little confused. In exchanging emails with cars, she said the 6.3k would best fit my tank. Mr aqua cube 18" for high tech and that it would bring out the most red in the plants I have and give a brighter not darker green appearance to my greens. And that the 10k was moved more towards darker and brighter greens than making the reds pop.

Yet reading some of the things here, people are saying that the Dutch is more for green and the 10 is more for red and carpeting. Which is the total opposite of what cars had told to me.

I just ordered the Dutch on the 4th and I'm really exited to get it in. I'll use it by itself for a month. And see how a carpet glosso for a and how growth goes but I was planning on using it in conjunction with my planted plus. Has anyone done that?


----------



## PeacockGoby

BML Controllers are available for pre-order! Due for release on April 18, 2014.


----------



## dragam21

*Thinking about switching*

Hey guys, 1st post for me :hihi: My question is I have two 48" Marineland Planted Led fixtures on my 90 gallon tank. I was thinking of making the move to the BML because I have the apex controller and I know that I would have more control over these than the Marineland. Now I am happy with the Marineland, plants do grow great with them. Just trying to get a feel on what your thoughts would be to make the switch. I still have time to send my Marineland ones back so it would not be that big of a hit! Please give me any feedback you can!


----------



## jeffkrol

dragam21 said:


> Hey guys, 1st post for me :hihi: My question is I have two 48" Marineland Planted Led fixtures on my 90 gallon tank. I was thinking of making the move to the BML because I have the apex controller and I know that I would have more control over these than the Marineland. Now I am happy with the Marineland, plants do grow great with them. Just trying to get a feel on what your thoughts would be to make the switch. I still have time to send my Marineland ones back so it would not be that big of a hit! Please give me any feedback you can!


I honestly feel that 1 48" BML XB as powerful as 2 Marinelands.. As to control.. You may have less w/ the BML because the fixture is only 1 channel.. so you have no "moonlight" except IF you ran the Apex at like 10% out at night..

BML's new $100 3 channel "timer" is a much needed addition to the line.


----------



## drice6900

Hey you BML owners: the auto controller is finally available. $109. Just ordered mine 

http://www.buildmyled.com/solunar-controller/


----------



## bennyjam

Let us know how it is. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jfynyson

Sweet! I think i will get mine before my vacation so I can dim them while I'm gone and help mitigate coming home to algae & better than simply reducing the photo period instead. 

Did they mention lead time for delivery? Is it a while like their lights these days (I hear)...


----------



## johnson18

So my BML light has been hanging almost a month. These pictures were taken over the last week. I've been running this light at about 75% most of the time. I'm very impressed with the growth so far. I'm battling algae in the tank now as I left last weekend without putting the light on a timer. The light was on 3+ days straight. Up until I made this mistake, I hadn't had many issues since installing this light. 

Several of these shots are over exposed. Still figuring out how to shoot this tank under the new light using my iPhone 5. The advantage to this is that you can see the plants that have grown past the light. There are multiple plants 6"+ above the light!


----------



## drice6900

Looks great, johnson18!


----------



## jfynyson

drice6900 said:


> Hey you BML owners: the auto controller is finally available. $109. Just ordered mine
> 
> http://www.buildmyled.com/solunar-controller/


Do you also have to order splitters? I have six fixtures and wondering how to hook them all together. I can always contact BML of course but just thought I'd ask. 

Also any mention on lead time to ship?


----------



## drice6900

Well, actually reading the link above shows that it comes with three 'plug-and-play' dimming cables for running up to 3 Build My LED fixtures (3.5mm plugs) per controller. 

Not sure on lead time, since nothing has been posted about it. I assume they will take care of pre-orders first, then ship the rest as orders come in and stock is available.


----------



## jfynyson

Just ordered my SoLunar auto dimmer along with 3 dimming splitters since I have 6 fixtures ! Nick couldn't tell me a lead time though.


----------



## Subtletanks91

So can anyone answer my question. I got the Dutch fixture because cara said it would bring more red out of my plants than the 10k on a 25g mr aqua cube. Any reason why everyone here is saying the exact opposite of what cara told me?


----------



## FishStix

Light Options, open to advise, as I don't want to get this wrong as I don't have much spare $$

Tank
180 Gallon
72x24x24
High Tech Tank/HP CO2

16" canopy
Lights will be about 14" above the water

I would like to hang them, as the first 8" of the canopy flips up.

Here what I am thinking (I know nothing about this and LED so please help)
(2 of these ) Dutch Planted 6300K - XB Series
Beam Angel: 60 Degree

Was also thinking of the Two Fixture Suspension Mount Kit.

Thanks


----------



## Rexenator

Just got mine today. 48" Dutch Planted - Original Series, 75 deg beam angle. I am really impressed with how small it is, especially considering how bright it is at 100%. Also, I just started my journal, as I am going to plant my tank this week. Journal is here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=5828090#post5828090


----------



## wintu

Subtletanks91 said:


> So can anyone answer my question. I got the Dutch fixture because cara said it would bring more red out of my plants than the 10k on a 25g mr aqua cube. Any reason why everyone here is saying the exact opposite of what cara told me?


dutch will definitely have more colors enhancing capabilities . i had both side by side and i went with dutch after all. even after i didn't like the dutch at first. its really personal thing picture are bit deceiving when it comes to deciding which light to buy


----------



## Subtletanks91

Yeah I always assume pictures are deceiving. But as far as making the plants red and bringing more red out cara said the Dutch would do a better job than the 10k


----------



## wintu

Subtletanks91 said:


> Yeah I always assume pictures are deceiving. But as far as making the plants red and bringing more red out cara said the Dutch would do a better job than the 10k


Cara is right dutch brings out the red way more than 10k also other colors are more saturated


----------



## tricken

FishStix said:


> Light Options, open to advise, as I don't want to get this wrong as I don't have much spare $$
> 
> Tank
> 180 Gallon
> 72x24x24
> High Tech Tank/HP CO2
> 
> 16" canopy
> Lights will be about 14" above the water
> 
> I would like to hang them, as the first 8" of the canopy flips up.
> 
> Here what I am thinking (I know nothing about this and LED so please help)
> (2 of these ) Dutch Planted 6300K - XB Series
> Beam Angel: 60 Degree
> 
> Was also thinking of the Two Fixture Suspension Mount Kit.
> 
> Thanks


yea that should give you nice par all the way down at the ground should be mid 70s par at the substraight

You doing the 72 in?
should be very nice


----------



## Subtletanks91

Just got it in!!!!! Super exited to hook it all up. Only thing I was disappointed with is I have to use it with a timer until I can get the apex controller.


----------



## dragam21

jeffkrol said:


> I honestly feel that 1 48" BML XB as powerful as 2 Marinelands.. As to control.. You may have less w/ the BML because the fixture is only 1 channel.. so you have no "moonlight" except IF you ran the Apex at like 10% out at night..
> 
> BML's new $100 3 channel "timer" is a much needed addition to the line.


So what would you recommend that I could add to the BML to give me that blue light at night for a few hours?


----------



## mtbloco

Wahoo....36" XB Dutch w dimmer on the way!


----------



## dragam21

So after talking to Nick on the phone, I pulled the trigger and bought two 48" for my 90 gallon tank! He told me to go with a 10k and the 6300. I did go with the XB series since I might upgrade to a bigger tank in the future. I am going to be using my apex with them. Now just a few concerns that I have are! First one is there still a big problem with the flash with the power up and power down on the lights? 2nd one is I have glass on top of the tank since I am using a canopy, do you think that I will get the rainbow effect? I do not have that now with my Marineland planted LED's. And last, has anyone used the 6300 and the 10k together?


----------



## bsantucci

dragam21 said:


> So after talking to Nick on the phone, I pulled the trigger and bought two 48" for my 90 gallon tank! He told me to go with a 10k and the 6300. I did go with the XB series since I might upgrade to a bigger tank in the future. I am going to be using my apex with them. Now just a few concerns that I have are! First one is there still a big problem with the flash with the power up and power down on the lights? 2nd one is I have glass on top of the tank since I am using a canopy, do you think that I will get the rainbow effect? I do not have that now with my Marineland planted LED's. And last, has anyone used the 6300 and the 10k together?


Flash only happens on power off in my experience. No issues dimming up or down with my Apex.

I ran mine over glass originally and did not have the disco/rainbow effect. I've heard other mention, but I had no issues. I think it matters how you have them mounted.

I run both the 6300 and 10k. I keep the 6300 in the back and the 10k in the front for my carpeting plants. Love the color combo, the 10k really is bright and the 6300 adds the warmth back.


----------



## dragam21

bsantucci said:


> Flash only happens on power off in my experience. No issues dimming up or down with my Apex.
> 
> I ran mine over glass originally and did not have the disco/rainbow effect. I've heard other mention, but I had no issues. I think it matters how you have them mounted.
> 
> I run both the 6300 and 10k. I keep the 6300 in the back and the 10k in the front for my carpeting plants. Love the color combo, the 10k really is bright and the 6300 adds the warmth back.


Bsantucci,

So you get the flash every night when they turn off? Do you use an apex controller with yours?


----------



## bsantucci

dragam21 said:


> Bsantucci,
> 
> So you get the flash every night when they turn off? Do you use an apex controller with yours?


Yes, always a flash, it's just the nature of the LED driver they chose to use unfortunately. And yes, I use an Apex controller with my setup.


----------



## dragam21

Could I ask you a big favor, any chance you could PM me your setup in the apex, so I can get some feel for it. Been reading a lot on the lighting control and just a little confused!


----------



## bsantucci

dragam21 said:


> Could I ask you a big favor, any chance you could PM me your setup in the apex, so I can get some feel for it. Been reading a lot on the lighting control and just a little confused!


Sending a PM now.


----------



## dragam21

bsantucci,,

Thank you so much, and once I get the fixtures in hand I probably will have a few questions! 

Thanks again :icon_smil


----------



## jrman83

I have 3 BMLs and never seen the flash. I use a 7000/10000k combo on my 125g. I use the dual hanging kit. Not sure how far above the tank you will be but two XBs will put out massive amounts of light. I have non-XB and get 125 PAR at my substrate with being cranked to 100%, which is over twice of the recognized high light value. I have my own PAR meter. So I keep mine to about 80% and they are elevated about 4 inches above the tank.


----------



## dragam21

jrman83 said:


> I have 3 BMLs and never seen the flash. I use a 7000/10000k combo on my 125g. I use the dual hanging kit. Not sure how far above the tank you will be but two XBs will put out massive amounts of light. I have non-XB and get 125 PAR at my substrate with being cranked to 100%, which is over twice of the recognized high light value. I have my own PAR meter. So I keep mine to about 80% and they are elevated about 4 inches above the tank.


So you think going with the XBs was a mistake?


----------



## jrman83

dragam21 said:


> So you think going with the XBs was a mistake?


Not at all. Maybe cost-wise if you will never need that much. IMO, XB level lighting is better suited for people who will be elevating their light. I have a single BML about 3" over my 75g (non-XB) and still get about 55PAR at the substrate which is still high light. Why do I need more than high? Ultra high light is potentially a disaster.


----------



## dragam21

I will not be elevating them, I bought the mounts for them so they will only be 2-3" above the water line, but I do have glass on top of the tank. I also have an apex so dimming them will be easy! It is a heavily planted tank with co2 and dry ferts every day.


----------



## bsantucci

jrman83 said:


> I have 3 BMLs and never seen the flash. I use a 7000/10000k combo on my 125g. I use the dual hanging kit. Not sure how far above the tank you will be but two XBs will put out massive amounts of light. I have non-XB and get 125 PAR at my substrate with being cranked to 100%, which is over twice of the recognized high light value. I have my own PAR meter. So I keep mine to about 80% and they are elevated about 4 inches above the tank.


I find it odd that you don't ever see any flash on turn off. Even BML stated they know this happens and is due to their driver discharging when turned off.

Are your lights very new? I wonder if they started using a new driver? My 6300 is like 8 months old but my 10k is only a month max. Both flash still.


----------



## jrman83

Bought one of them late January and the other two late February. I have turned them on/off numerous time with me on my knees, essentially under the lights, and have never noticed any type of flash.


----------



## bsantucci

jrman83 said:


> Bought one of them late January and the other two late February. I have turned them on/off numerous time with me on my knees, essentially under the lights, and have never noticed any type of flash.


Oh wait, you're manually pulling the plugs to turn these off or just switching off? I wonder if how these switch off affect the flash on discharge. 

I use my Apex controller to handle on/off, however with a simple timer I had the same discharge flash.

Actually, visit this link, BML is actually explaining it as of 3 days ago. http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=22707873&postcount=4


----------



## jrman83

bsantucci said:


> Oh wait, you're manually pulling the plugs to turn these off or just switching off? I wonder if how these switch off affect the flash on discharge.
> 
> I use my Apex controller to handle on/off, however with a simple timer I had the same discharge flash.
> 
> Actually, visit this link, BML is actually explaining it as of 3 days ago. http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showpost.php?p=22707873&postcount=4


Not manually, through a timer. It is the same though. The timer uses a mechanical switch.


----------



## Aplomado

We are pretty happy with ours:


----------



## FishStix

tricken said:


> yea that should give you nice par all the way down at the ground should be mid 70s par at the substraight
> 
> You doing the 72 in?
> should be very nice


I thought it would be very nice as well, I wanted the 72", problem is my canopy is only 71 3/8, and that light needs 72.75" so now I am not sure what to do. really wanted to go with these lights.


----------



## jeffkrol

FishStix said:


> I thought it would be very nice as well, I wanted the 72", problem is my canopy is only 71 3/8, and that light needs 72.75" so now I am not sure what to do. really wanted to go with these lights.


If you are referring to BML I'm pretty sure they can "cut it to size"


----------



## FishStix

jeffkrol said:


> If you are referring to BML I'm pretty sure they can "cut it to size"


Yep BML. I will have to call them again and ask. I emailed them the other day, and the reply I got back from Nick was that I would need 72.75"


----------



## jeffkrol

FishStix said:


> Yep BML. I will have to call them again and ask. I emailed them the other day, and the reply I got back from Nick was that I would need 72.75"


I'm hoping he just misunderstood the question.. I KNOW they have cut them before.. but maybe it is a bit too much this time.


----------



## dragam21

Can't wait, getting my 10k and 6300 tomorrow! Now the fun begins with setting up my apex! So excited!!!!:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## johnpfaff

*BML forum down?*

BML's forum has been down for a few days now...anyone heard anything?


----------



## dragam21

johnpfaff said:


> BML's forum has been down for a few days now...anyone heard anything?


Still down for me as well, have not heard a thing


----------



## bsantucci

Updated pick of my new tank. This has one 6300 and one 10000k. Also a rgb led back light. 

This was just planted which is why is is very empty. 









Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## latchdan

So I'm thinking of getting a BML for my new tank, its gonna be a Mr.Aqua 48 gal 35.4L X 17.7W X 17.7 H. I can't decide on the beam angle. I would like the fixture to be around 6 inches above water so I can get my hands in the tank without moving the fixture. I can't figure out if I need a 75 angle beam or 90. The site recommends 90 if the fixture is 2-3 inches above the rim and 75 if its 6", but then also says if the tank is over 12 inches wide go with the 90. I'm kinda confused and the BML forum seems to be down.

Any suggestions? What other heights are you guys mounting your fixtures?
*
*


----------



## bsantucci

latchdan said:


> So I'm thinking of getting a BML for my new tank, its gonna be a Mr.Aqua 48 gal 35.4L X 17.7W X 17.7 H. I can't decide on the beam angle. I would like the fixture to be around 6 inches above water so I can get my hands in the tank without moving the fixture. I can't figure out if I need a 75 angle beam or 90. The site recommends 90 if the fixture is 2-3 inches above the rim and 75 if its 6", but then also says if the tank is over 12 inches wide go with the 90. I'm kinda confused and the BML forum seems to be down.
> 
> Any suggestions? What other heights are you guys mounting your fixtures?
> *
> *


Take a look at my post above haha. Same tank. Lights are 9 inches above water. Both are 90 degree. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## latchdan

:S I'd rather only have 1 light fixture if I could help it, will 1 not give me enough coverage?


----------



## mtbloco

latchdan said:


> Any suggestions? What other heights are you guys mounting your fixtures?
> *
> *


I just got my 36" Dutch XB. 90 deg lens. I have mine hung 5-6 inches off the water surface of my 40B (18" wide tank) I cannot "see" any light roll off.


----------



## MeCasa

I'm just starting to build my own system for a 150 with plants.

Is this where I take a picture of a box of parts?

Or is this where I whine about the parts I'm still trying to scrape $$$ together?

MeCasa


----------



## MeCasa

I can't believe that I humbly come and ask to join your club yet I hear no welcomes.

That's it. Now I just have to show ya'll how this is done


----------



## bsantucci

This is for the lights made by BML not making your own lights actually  

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## wintu

here is my set up in progress ADA 90P with BML 6300k XB @100%


----------



## MeCasa

Interesting. The holdup in my design process has to do with how much light is reflecting above the tank.

I'm designing with 1/4 Lexan so I'm concerned with that light reflection above the tank takes away from the actual tank

On the other hand Lexan is beautiful and it takes a lot of effort to make cosmetic welds....don't seem right to paint it black


----------



## RyanMan

MeCasa said:


> Interesting. The holdup in my design process has to do with how much light is reflecting above the tank.
> 
> I'm designing with 1/4 Lexan so I'm concerned with that light reflection above the tank takes away from the actual tank
> 
> On the other hand Lexan is beautiful and it takes a lot of effort to make cosmetic welds....don't seem right to paint it black



The thread is for lights actually purchased from www.buildmyled.com
It has nothing to do with building your own light from scratch.


----------



## MeCasa

OOOPS!!!!

My bad :biggrin:


----------



## jfynyson

I just got in my SoLunar auto dimmer controller and have it set up for the sunrise/sunset as well as the lightning storm effect. I have one question and for some reason I cannot get the BML forum to open up to ask a question & before I call BML I figured I'd post it here.

Can someone tell me what PWM (Pulse Width Modulated) means ? The instructions for the SoLunar state that you can set up the "Output Type" as analog voltage 0-10V or digital signal PWM. What's the difference and would one be advantageous over the other ?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## jeffkrol

jfynyson said:


> I just got in my SoLunar auto dimmer controller and have it set up for the sunrise/sunset as well as the lightning storm effect. I have one question and for some reason I cannot get the BML forum to open up to ask a question & before I call BML I figured I'd post it here.
> 
> Can someone tell me what PWM (Pulse Width Modulated) means ? The instructions for the SoLunar state that you can set up the "Output Type" as analog voltage 0-10V or digital signal PWM. What's the difference and would one be advantageous over the other ?
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Which to use depends on the driver.. PWM just "pulses" a voltage.. Easiest way to explain it is a controlled flicker (at a high enough frequency to not be visible)... Or it goes off/on at a controlled rate.. 

Advantage is no changing of the light quality..which you get to a certain degree w/ 1-10v dimming...this signal "usually" just causes a voltage drop to the LED's..which PWM doesn't do.. 

some drivers can accept either type of "signal" and what they do w/ it is questionable.. They may just take the 0-10v and convert it to a P(ulse)W(width)M(odulated) output so the signal type is not important..

PWM fed to the LED is arguably the better way..










http://www.digikey.com/us/en/techzone/lighting/resources/articles/how-to-dim-an-led.html



> There are two major approaches to dimming LEDs: PWM and analog. Both approaches have advantages and disadvantages. PWM dimming greatly reduces color changes in the LED with varying brightness levels, because the LED essentially runs at a constant current when it is on and at no current when it is off. However, this advantage comes at the expense of additional logic to create the PWM waveforms.
> 
> Analog dimming can use a simpler circuit, but the variable current supplied to the LED means that the regulator supplying the current to the LED must soak up any power not supplied to the LED. This additional power arises from the difference between the raw supply voltage powering the LED/regulator subsystem and the voltage across the LED. That power is wasted as heat. In addition, analog dimming may be inappropriate for applications that require a constant color temperature. An LED’s color will change depending on the current driven through the device.


----------



## jfynyson

jeffkrol said:


> Which to use depends on the driver.. PWM just "pulses" a voltage.. Easiest way to explain it is a controlled flicker (at a high enough frequency to not be visible)... Or it goes off/on at a controlled rate..
> 
> Advantage is no changing of the light quality..which you get to a certain degree w/ 1-10v dimming...this signal "usually" just causes a voltage drop to the LED's..which PWM doesn't do..
> 
> some drivers can accept either type of "signal" and what they do w/ it is questionable.. They may just take the 0-10v and convert it to a P(ulse)W(width)M(odulated) output so the signal type is not important..
> 
> PWM fed to the LED is arguably the better way..


Perfect ! Thanks for the input! I'll try the PWM output and see if I notice any differences visually.


----------



## aclaar877

So, I've read every post in this 38-page thread. Question - When the LEDs eventually reach the end of their life, and you lose so many that the fixture really isn't doing its puropse, is the only option to throw the fixture away and buy another one? Can you replace individual LEDs that go out? Thanks.


----------



## latchdan

So my Dutch Planted 6300K - XB Series is out for delivery today, (excited) but unfortunately the SoLunar controller I ordered is back ordered till the 19th. I don't think I can use the light till the dimmer arrives


----------



## bsantucci

Those of you using a controller for their lights like a Apex that I'm using I have some questions.

I run both lights on my apex and dim up from 10-50 in the morning. I then run a blast of higher light for about 4 hours, then dim down to 10 and run like that for 1 full hour. I have a total 8 hour photoperiod. 

Those of you running something similar, how long is your high light peak period run for? Trying to get an idea of others. Being that my setup is a dual fixture one, I realized I can keep these at 70% total brightness which is still high light, but not nuclear level which is what 100% was on my tank. My plants are growing ridiculously good now since I lowered the light level and peak time. 

I think I'm on the right path here now with the dual setup, but was curious what other apex/controller people thought.


----------



## jeffkrol

bsantucci said:


> My plants are growing ridiculously good now since I lowered the light level and peak time.


you answered your own question... 

As for myself... I add "peak time" and tweak spectrum (4 channel design) more on what my tank does.. Last week I increased my "full" time to push some more color out of the plants and because I'm upping my CO2..

IF bad things start to happen I'll dial it down.. There are too many variables for a consensus type answer..

One my 20gal w/ low light I run a 12hr light cycle.. until I start getting some glass algae.. Then I'll cut the light back for awhile.. prune, water changes, and get rid of some guppies..


----------



## bsantucci

jeffkrol said:


> you answered your own question...
> 
> As for myself... I add "peak time" and tweak spectrum (4 channel design) more on what my tank does.. Last week I increased my "full" time to push some more color out of the plants and because I'm upping my CO2..
> 
> IF bad things start to happen I'll dial it down..


True, I had a feeling what I was doing was right, but I wanted to confirm my suspicions. I'm still getting some green spot algae on the glass though, gotta figure out how to get rid of that. I think I have excess nutrients since I'm finishing using my old EI solutions that were made for a dutch style tank. I have an iwagumi now with far less stems so I think I need less EI in my dose.


----------



## jeffkrol

aclaar877 said:


> So, I've read every post in this 38-page thread. Question - When the LEDs eventually reach the end of their life, and you lose so many that the fixture really isn't doing its puropse, is the only option to throw the fixture away and buy another one? Can you replace individual LEDs that go out? Thanks.


Not likely to happen.. as to replacing ind. LED's that is fixture dependent..
More than likely a driver/power supply will fail long before an LED or lots of LED's..

I do have some questions re: lights set up as strips b/cause my "porch strand" is getting holes in it..
What I mean is that this strip was a 5050smd w/ RGB diodes.. some areas have def colors out when you dial a blend.. But since these are outdoor and subject to a lot of abuse.. not unexpected. Not sure if is the LED itself (3 per "spot" really) or just broken traces..just food for thought..


----------



## angelcraze

aclaar877 said:


> So, I've read every post in this 38-page thread. Question - When the LEDs eventually reach the end of their life, and you lose so many that the fixture really isn't doing its puropse, is the only option to throw the fixture away and buy another one? Can you replace individual LEDs that go out? Thanks.


These LEDs have a rated life of 50,000hrs. Agreed, the driver probably would've failed before the LEDs themselves did. But a new driver may be also be a possibility, depending on the fixture model. 

It should take 11-17 years, depending on your photoperiod length for your LEDs to fail to the point you feel the fixture is not suiting it's purpose. If you compare the cost to t5's, where you must buy a new bulb at least yearly at $20 or more a bulb, then at 11 years, you would have already spent $440 for two new t5 bulbs in total. Plus you have to 'throw away' or dispose of properly, the old bulbs every year, and these bulbs contain mercury. *Really *not good for our lakes, rivers and oceans.

Oh and I am sure it's possible to replace individual LEDs, with a little LED knowledge, but that's why I left the LED building to the professionals. I don't think you would have to worry about that for a very long time.


----------



## aclaar877

Thanks - appreciate the answers. Looking at a 72" to replace power compacts, and power savings would be another $50 a year roughly.


----------



## angelcraze

aclaar877 said:


> Thanks - appreciate the answers. Looking at a 72" to replace power compacts, and power savings would be another $50 a year roughly.


Oh ya, totally, I forgot to mention that!!


----------



## Main

I ordered my 10000K 3 weeks ago and the light is still awaiting fulfillment. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## thor79

Main said:


> I ordered my 10000K 3 weeks ago and the light is still awaiting fulfillment. Anyone else have this issue?


You might have ran into the same problem I did. They held back some orders because the orders also included the SoLunar Controller, which they had no power supplies for. When I asked them when my light would be shipped, they shipped it and the hanging kit I bought out. They said the power supplies for the controller would be coming in on the 19th...so those would be shipping out sometime after that. I'm expecting my controller soon. I would expect if you didn't contact them about your order they will ship all your stuff together if you also got the controller.

Pics of my in progress tank can be found at the link in my sig. It is using a 24" 10k XB Series BuildMyLED light.


----------



## Main

When did you order your light? I ordered mine the 28th of may without the controller. Been almost a month.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rockster

It took a month to get my lamp.
Was told it was fully assembled, waiting on the p.s.


----------



## Kntry

I ordered a BML Dutch XB with controller about 3 months ago. It just came in last week but it was SO worth the wait. Just hang in there.

I'm still playing with the controller and haven't figured out how to use the profiles but the light is amazing.


----------



## jeffkrol

Kntry said:


> I ordered a BML Dutch XB with controller about 3 months ago.


Do you have 2 fixtures??? BML doesn't "do" ind channels in one fixture AFAIKT...



> The SoLunar has three dimming channels, so you can easily create a daily dimming cycle on each channel. This allows you to dim up to three sets of LED light bars, and it can also be used to control our *soon-to-be-launched color-changing LED fixtures * (which have three color channels).


----------



## islanddave1

Hello,

Thought I would post this here due to volume of traffic. I bought two 72" dutch fixtures about a year ago. Recently one side of one fixture has cut out, but when I tap the top of the light it will come back on. Sounds like a loose connection. Any one else have this issue?

Thanks Dave


----------



## Kntry

Not that issue but I just got mine 2 weeks ago and it quit working altogether yesterday morning. I called Nick the afternoon before because the black box and the silver box were very hot. I couldn't hold onto the silver box for long.

I'm hoping it gets replaced before my plants start dying. They are good people to deal with so I'm sure it will get worked out.


----------



## angelcraze

islanddave1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thought I would post this here due to volume of traffic. I bought two 72" dutch fixtures about a year ago. Recently one side of one fixture has cut out, but when I tap the top of the light it will come back on. Sounds like a loose connection. Any one else have this issue?
> 
> Thanks Dave


That's what happened to a friend of mine. The side furthest from the plug connection just went dead. It was working, for the beginning of the day, then, no change and nothing on the one side. After unplugging it, the whole light would not light up. I don't know if it overheated? It has been sent back to BML after a new driver was tried to no avail. I don't know what happened yet??


----------



## islanddave1

angelcraze said:


> That's what happened to a friend of mine. The side furthest from the plug connection just went dead. It was working, for the beginning of the day, then, no change and nothing on the one side. After unplugging it, the whole light would not light up. I don't know if it overheated? It has been sent back to BML after a new driver was tried to no avail. I don't know what happened yet??


Sounds similar I don't think it is a driver issue. I am emailed them a couple of days ago and am waiting to hear back we shall see how good their customer support is.

Dave


----------



## HybridHerp

How are you guys finding the reds in your plants using either the 10,000K or the dutch?

I'm thinking of adding one of these to the front of my 75 once I have the money for it.


----------



## bsantucci

HybridHerp said:


> How are you guys finding the reds in your plants using either the 10,000K or the dutch?
> 
> I'm thinking of adding one of these to the front of my 75 once I have the money for it.


The dutch will bring more reds out. I have both on my tank so I've tried one and then the other. I run both daily though which gives the perfect spectrum IMO.


----------



## Main

HybridHerp said:


> How are you guys finding the reds in your plants using either the 10,000K or the dutch?
> 
> I'm thinking of adding one of these to the front of my 75 once I have the money for it.


I like the reds on my 10k. I think the 10k is the way to gi.


----------



## islanddave1

islanddave1 said:


> Sounds similar I don't think it is a driver issue. I am emailed them a couple of days ago and am waiting to hear back we shall see how good their customer support is.
> 
> Dave


Second light developed same problem as the first and now neither will come on...........anyone else having these problems with BML lights????


----------



## Kntry

Call them. Their customer service is the best. I called Monday about the light not working and had a replacement part, the little silver box, on Friday. 

I guess they're still working out the kinks.


----------



## angelcraze

Kntry said:


> Call them. Their customer service is the best. I called Monday about the light not working and had a replacement part, the little silver box, on Friday.
> 
> I guess they're still working out the kinks.


Yes, that's the driver. My friend (and BML) tried that too, but it was not the problem, since the fixture did the same thing after a day. I wanted to get BML fixtures for my 120g, (5 foot) but like I said, we are waiting to hear back from them to see what exactly the problem was.


----------



## islanddave1

angelcraze said:


> Yes, that's the driver. My friend (and BML) tried that too, but it was not the problem, since the fixture did the same thing after a day. I wanted to get BML fixtures for my 120g, (5 foot) but like I said, we are waiting to hear back from them to see what exactly the problem was.


Well, I hope that it is merely the driver. I've already lost most of my plants from the 125 gallon that these lights hung over.........(not easy to house all of the plants in my other tanks)and I don't want to have to wait along time for replacement.if it is a driver issue then thats easy just send me placement drivers.......quicker and easier...........emailed them still waiting to hear back...I'm into these for about $1300.00 so this is disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Ryan9316

My Journal, 10000k 24"


http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=693777


----------



## angelcraze

Nice set up Ryan, I like the look of the 10000k spectrum. Your plants seem to be growing like crazy under the light.


----------



## Ryan9316

Most of that growth was under my CFL light, which is extremely strong. But since switching to the BML that growth has continued. As far as 10K, its a very cool spectrum, it washes out alot of the color. I bought a 6300K to see which one i like better.


----------



## jeffkrol

Ryan9316 said:


> Most of that growth was under my CFL light, which is extremely strong. But since switching to the BML that growth has continued. As far as 10K, its a very cool spectrum, it washes out alot of the color. I bought a 6300K to see which one i like better.


Odd your photos look far from "cool" in the spectrum and I was earlier going to ask if you had a wb error..seeing as it looked purple/reddish..


> LED Selections per 12" Board: (10) 5700K Cool White, (3) 660nm Deep Red, (2) 450nm Royal Blue


that spectrum should pop most colors in fish.. Green may be a tad "undefined"..

what colors do you find washed out??

"borrowed" your tank photo for a bit..


----------



## tricken

i also have the 10k and some times i agree it muted just a bit a bit cooler but purples pop and my golden swordtails shimmer wonderful under it

Bump: my bml 1 year difference















i will update with a dslr pict soon


----------



## jeffkrol

tricken said:


> i also have the 10k and some times i agree it muted just a bit a bit cooler but purples pop and my golden swordtails shimmer wonderful under it


Odd from your photos I see green and a different blue/red ratio.. Doesn't look like the 10000k pattern..


----------



## Ryan9316

All colors in the tank are muted somewhat. For comparison I uploaded a pic of the tank with my 6700K CFL lights. With the 10K it looks like a spaceship is hovering over the tank, I think the reflection from the wall or something else is conspiring to give it a violet/purple look. 

Jeff: Yea I don't think that's the 10k version, I can see at least one cyan in there. Is it a custom specturm?


----------



## mflander

I ordered a BML 30" dutch planted with solunar controller for a 56g column tank I plan on running low light/low tech for now. 

Could you guys help me with a dimming percentage to achieve a good low light starting point?


----------



## Ryan9316

Depends on your photoperiod and how far the light is from the substrate. For the 6300K light you probably can leave it at 60%, that should give you plenty of PAR for low light plants.


----------



## mflander

Split photo period, 10am-2pm then 6pm to 10pm. I don't have the light yet but it should end up about 24" from the substrate. 60% is the number I was thinking of starting with, thanks for the advice!


----------



## Dragonxflare

Been using a Kessil 150 WE Amazon sun for the last month or so, but just decided to purchase the Dutch Planted 6300K - XB Series. 

Purchased on 8/6/2014. Waiting for it to be built / shipped. I am pretty excited to see how strong this bad boy really is.

I also ended up purchasing the dimmer switch. Heard I might need it, considering how strong the XB series are.


----------



## aclaar877

I just got the Dutch XB last month, and you'll definitely want the dimmer. I added one to replace 6700K PCs, and started the light at about 70%, with light raised about two inches off the top, then got a good outbreak of GDA and slight green water. Nitrates were also high during this period, so that may have contributed. I did a good cleaning and started this week with the light around 50%. Water is nice and clear, though there is a little fuzz algae on some spots in the gravel. 

I would start conservative with the light level. Try to match whatever pearling activity you saw with your old lights, and then maybe bump it up from there. It's hard to hold back and not let them rip from day one, but algae outbreaks are no fun.


----------



## mflander

Thanks Aclaar, got it


----------



## Dragonxflare

aclaar877 said:


> I just got the Dutch XB last month, and you'll definitely want the dimmer. I added one to replace 6700K PCs, and started the light at about 70%, with light raised about two inches off the top, then got a good outbreak of GDA and slight green water. Nitrates were also high during this period, so that may have contributed. I did a good cleaning and started this week with the light around 50%. Water is nice and clear, though there is a little fuzz algae on some spots in the gravel.
> 
> I would start conservative with the light level. Try to match whatever pearling activity you saw with your old lights, and then maybe bump it up from there. It's hard to hold back and not let them rip from day one, but algae outbreaks are no fun.


When you had your lights at 100%, were you also running dosing EI, and running your Co2 at 30 PPM?


----------



## aclaar877

So sorry about the four redundant posts yesterday - I was getting "host not resolvable" errors at the time and didn't know they were properly loading. I deleted the extras. I hate being "that guy..."

I never had the Dutch XB at 100%, since that is incredibly bright and I was pretty sure it would cause trouble. I did about 70% at the start. I didn't do full EI since nitrates were measuring beet red ~80pmm on API kit. I was putting in 20ppm K weekly and maintained P at 1-2 ppm. On CSM+B I added probably 1/2 EI dose, since I noticed algae and plants not looking as good when dosing higher, plus no sign of any iron or trace deficiency. Tank is moderately planted. On CO2, I put enough in to drop pH 1.2 to 1.4 points using the degassed water test.


----------



## BigJay180

72" Dutch XB or just the regular 72" Dutch for a 180 gallon 6X2X2?

I'm looking to get low to medium light.


----------



## aclaar877

The people at BML would say the XB to get decent PAR at substrate, but if you just want low to medium light I think the regular version will be fine. For 24" coverage front to back you probably want two lights.


----------



## Dragonxflare

BigJay180 said:


> 72" Dutch XB or just the regular 72" Dutch for a 180 gallon 6X2X2?
> 
> I'm looking to get low to medium light.


Imo, I would get the XB version and get the dimmer switch. This way, if you ever need to have more light, you can just use the switch to increase it. If not, you can just lower the intensity.


----------



## BigJay180

aclaar877 said:


> The people at BML would say the XB to get decent PAR at substrate, but if you just want low to medium light I think the regular version will be fine. For 24" coverage front to back you probably want two lights.


It's a 90 degree light, I figured I could just mount it to the top of my canopy to help the spread. I like the idea of dimming the XB though, but I don't think I'll need it to grow anubias, Java fern, swords, crypts, or wisteria.


----------



## johnson18

I love the BML 36" XB series custom spectrum fixture I ordered in March for my 20l riparium so much that I ordered an identical fixture for a new 40b emersed crypt tank the beginning of last week! Depending on the results over the crypts, I will probably get a couple more as I get supplies together to build my emersed rack!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi guys!

It's been a while since I've visited your thread--which is good, because it's due to being really busy here, and bad because I love following all these gorgeous setups and 'scapes. But I just want to express how much we appreciate the time and energy each of you has spent here, not only in posting your own setups but answering questions for others.

And since words are not the most adequate way of expressing our appreciation, let's do it another way: I am going to randomly select a number between one and 607...the user whose post matches that number receives a free SoLunar.

Thank you for your time, your photos, and your feedback. And now let's select a winner!

(drumroll....)

Cheers,

Cara

Bump: And we have a winner! Post #81 was the number that came up, so Angelcraze is getting a free SoLunar! Let me get in touch with him/her by PM....


----------



## mflander

Wow very cool Cara! Congrats angelcraze on the solunar!


----------



## Ryan9316

That's great cara! Thanks for checking in, and what a great giveaway!


----------



## angelcraze

OMG!!!! I cannot believe this. BML is awesome for orchestrating such a sweet giveaway. BML is the best, customer service can't be beat, great products. This is all truly awesome, thanks so much Cara @ BML!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected]

Don't thank me...each of you posted here and helped out others and gave your own time to this, so thank you. And thanks to the random number generator too, I guess. 

Angelcraze, let me know by PM how you'd prefer to proceed!

Cheers,

Cara


----------



## bennyjam

Congrats to angelcraze! Jealous! Feel free to do this more often, Cara.


----------



## [email protected]

If I have any say in the matter, Bennyjam, I most certainly will.

In the meantime, keep the photos of all those beautiful setups coming! I'm envious, you're all putting my current tanks to shame...clearly I should start working less and 'scaping more! Wait, no, that won't work....


----------



## Bob B

I wish I had gone with my heart instead of the wallet. I bought the e class by Ecoxotic and still can't get the lights to operate correctly. Next stop is UPS for the light to be boxed and sent back to Foster Smith. Ecoxotic had its chance to make this right. Dah on me!


----------



## GoGo98102

I ordered a 36" 10000K planted XB last week. The "Awaiting Fulfillment" is killing me. LOL
I already know my light right now (36" Fennix Planted+) is not enough for my tank. I almost wanna get something else when BML takes their sweet time to build my led. (ha!)

Bump: By the way, this is my beginner's 65g tank.
Ammonia stuck at 4ppm with no Nitrite or Nitrate. It's been almost 4 weeks.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=708186

Bump: How do you add a new post without just keep adding to your own previous post??

Bump:


----------



## Ryan9316

Ha, I have the same situation with my tank. 2PPM Ammonia after 5 weeks, added all kinds of bacteria and seeded my filter from someone elses. Sometimes you just have to wait.


----------



## [email protected]

What livestock do you have in your tank, Gogo? Best way i've found to speed up cycling is to squeeze out some muck from another filter and dump it in the new tank...so it might be time to track down a friend with a tank!



GoGo98102 said:


> I ordered a 36" 10000K planted XB last week. The "Awaiting Fulfillment" is killing me.


Based on the current construction queue, I bet order 8383 is shipping on Monday, but I'll check in the factory before leaving today. I know how excruciating the wait becomes! You're going to have a ton of PAR with the XB 10,000K so be sure to fine-tune light intensity with your dimmer to avoid algae issues.

Cheers,

Cara


----------



## GoGo98102

Wow Cara, how did you find my order number? LOL

Thanks for the posting. I can't wait. I finally got everything hooked up and just waiting for the lights.

Also, I did seed my tank with my other canister filter. I basically just unplugged it from my old tank (It runs on a new filter now) and plugged into this new tank. My problem I think it's the ADA Amazonia soil. It just won't stop leaching ammonia. I did my 90% WC at first, now 25-50% WC every 3 days. Ammonia always bounced right back to 4ppm. I added one more new filter (Fluval 306 + FX6) to add more BB colony. However, it still hasn't had any change to the ammonia level.

My new problem right now it's the flow rate of Fluval FX6. I tried everything, including put a DIY spray bar, but the flow rate is just too strong for my 65g.
I don't want to limit the output flow unless I really have no other options.




[email protected] said:


> What livestock do you have in your tank, Gogo? Best way i've found to speed up cycling is to squeeze out some muck from another filter and dump it in the new tank...so it might be time to track down a friend with a tank!
> 
> 
> 
> Based on the current construction queue, I bet order 8383 is shipping on Monday, but I'll check in the factory before leaving today. I know how excruciating the wait becomes! You're going to have a ton of PAR with the XB 10,000K so be sure to fine-tune light intensity with your dimmer to avoid algae issues.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Cara


----------



## Dragonxflare

Pretty excited, got my 6300k Dutch XB series fixture from BML today in the mail! After hooking these lights up, it really made the coloration on my shrimp pop. Great light


----------



## latchdan

Just received my second 36" light have 1 dutch and 10k now. Gonna hook the second up this weekend over my 40B, controlled by my solunar controller.


----------



## bsantucci

latchdan said:


> Just received my second 36" light have 1 dutch and 10k now. Gonna hook the second up this weekend over my 40B, controlled by my solunar controller.


You'll love it. I run the same setup. Best color spectrum you can have imo. 


Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## aclaar877

Nice - I got the Dutch XB last month and want to add a 10,000K later on. Waiting for plants to fill in then I'll post some photos of my 155 bowfront.


----------



## latchdan

bsantucci said:


> You'll love it. I run the same setup. Best color spectrum you can have imo.
> 
> 
> Sent from my VS985 4G using Tapatalk


How high is your lights from the tank? I got mine is about 4-5 inches above the water ends up being I think ~16-17 inches from the substrate, which for the Dutch is between 110-145 par directly under. I have the lights set at 50% power right now. BML website it says the 10k fixture will have more PAR then the dutch. (155-210).


----------



## [email protected]

GoGo98102 said:


> Wow Cara, how did you find my order number? LOL


I searched for recent orders from your city--your email address matched. Hope you don't mind for the sake of the order update!



GoGo98102 said:


> My new problem right now it's the flow rate of Fluval FX6. I tried everything, including put a DIY spray bar, but the flow rate is just too strong for my 65g.
> I don't want to limit the output flow unless I really have no other options.


You're probably right re: the source of the NH3 being your Amazonia. In which case it'll just require some patience. As far as flow rate goes, though, you won't damage your filter by turning down the ball valve on the return line to drop the flow...maybe play around with that? I find planted tanks produce so much mulm that flow drops naturally as the filter gets clogged by it, but in a new (or newly clean) filter the water races through. And that's a monster filter.


----------



## GoGo98102

[email protected] said:


> I searched for recent orders from your city--your email address matched. Hope you don't mind for the sake of the order update!


No, not at all. Thanks again for doing that. This is customer service done above and beyond!



[email protected] said:


> You're probably right re: the source of the NH3 being your Amazonia. In which case it'll just require some patience. As far as flow rate goes, though, you won't damage your filter by turning down the ball valve on the return line to drop the flow...maybe play around with that? I find planted tanks produce so much mulm that flow drops naturally as the filter gets clogged by it, but in a new (or newly clean) filter the water races through. And that's a monster filter.


I tried so many things and finally (after 3 different iterations) this is what I settled for now. I ended up using a breeding cage to damper the flow. Now my rotala's don't look like they are in a storm! Thanks again!

PS: The first picture got turned sideways. I have no idea how to rotate it on the post.


----------



## angelcraze

GoGo98102 said:


> I tried so many things and finally (after 3 different iterations) this is what I settled for now. I ended up using a breeding cage to damper the flow. Now my rotala's don't look like they are in a storm! Thanks again!
> 
> PS: The first picture got turned sideways. I have no idea how to rotate it on the post.


Breeding cage, (good idea) DIY spraybar, aiming the output flow outward and richisheing off the glass, dividing output spraybar, packing the media.

As for your ammonia, I have posted something on your thread.


----------



## GoGo98102

angelcraze said:


> Breeding cage, (good idea) DIY spraybar, aiming the output flow outward and richisheing off the glass, dividing output spraybar, packing the media.
> 
> As for your ammonia, I have posted something on your thread.


Hey thanks. I did a DIY spray bar but the flow from a new FX6 was just too strong for a 65g tank. My FX6 was already packed with biomedia to the rim. One of the problem is I have very fast growing Rotala. They reach to the top of the water in a week and half. Once they get past the 2/3 point, they sway with any current and often collapsing on each other if the flow is strong. I drilled the spray bar from 1/6" to finally 1/2" where I could stick my pinky in. Still too much. If I aim an angle towards the top, water started to spray out of the tank. Finally by using a half closed breeding cage, I was able to render the current next to non-existent. I still have my 306 doing it's current for the tank.

I know it's over kill but the 306 was just sitting around and I want as much BB as I can get to lower the ammonia level because it hasn't changed in 2.5 weeks.

Speaking of which, which tread are you talking about? I have not started a tread here yet. Thanks!


----------



## Dragonxflare

These BuildMyLED lights are quite powerful, anyone with around a 30 gallon tank run their XB series light at 100%? I am currently using the 6300k Dutch XB series, and have it up about 75%. 

I want to try 100, but afraid I'll run into Algae problems. Does anyone here run their lights at 100% without issues?


----------



## angelcraze

GoGo98102 said:


> Speaking of which, which tread are you talking about? I have not started a tread here yet. Thanks!


Hi, http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=708186


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Just bought a couple of sets! Looking to join the club soon. Will be using them on a 3ft tank as well as a green wall in the house.


----------



## GoGo98102

Shipped today!! Woohoo!! Now only if my water would just cycle....


----------



## mflander

I am going to order a second 30" dutch xb this week. I certainly don't need the light as one is plenty, but I want to get more light right at the top to get some floating plants in the future and to get light to the taller plants in the back as they reach the top of the tank. 

Probably do a 75 degree for the front light?


----------



## foamerdave

Go and add me to the list 36in Dutch over a 58g


----------



## ChemGuyEthan

Hi everyone! Realized I never posted in here... I've had BML fixtures for almost a year now. Only ever had the dutch, 6300K regular series, 90 degree. I have two tanks with these bad boys equiped.

The first is a 40 gallon corner. I'll post an older picture cause the tank has been rescaped and looks totally different... This has two BMLs, one longer on the front and a shorter one on the back half. The back is suspended up about 6 inches, full power while the other is about 75% using the tank mounts.



And the other is a Fluval Chi 25L. This may be overkill for such a small tank, but I got this fixture on ebay for so cheap... It currently sits on top at 50% but I have thread algae growing at the highest points, so I'm building a suspension system to hang it from.



This tank has really grown in but I don't have an updated picture. Some great looking tanks on this thread! Great work everyone!


----------



## GoGo98102

*Got my BML!!*

I just got my BML 36" 10K planted XB yesterday!!!:icon_twis

Too bad my hanging kit was missing the "ceiling adapters" so I couldn't hang it. I had to put my old lights back because resting the BML on the top of the tank caused the plants right below it to pearl like crazy but the back of the tank in the shadows. I already emailed BML about the missing adapters and hope to hear back from them soon! :icon_frow


----------



## [email protected]

Hey GoGo, I got your message! I'll get the items you listed out to you today, so watch for those soon. We've had a few parts on that kit change (old supplier stopped making them for us in small batches) so there is a part there that doesn't look like the instructions diagram. I've been pushing for the instructions to be updated--now I'm going to use you for further impetus. 

Let me know if you have further questions!

Cheers,

Cara


Bump: Ethan, your corner bowfront tank is gorgeous and that's no small feat with this tank. It's a breathtaking tank when 'scaped well, but between the hard-to-fit dimensions and the aspect ratio, it is not an easy tank to light and 'scape well. I know...I used to have one and got so frustrated with it that I sold it. Wish mine had ever looked like yours! roud:


----------



## klibs

Well, add me to the club I guess. Just ordered a 48" Dutch XB / regular series 10000K Planted for my 75 gallon.

Hoping for some big improvements when they arrive!


----------



## GoGo98102

Thanks so much Cara!! I will take some pictures of my tank with this new light in a couple days. It is much brighter than Finnex Planted Plus that I have. 

I finally got the last of my plants from eBay. Lessons I learned:

1. Never buy anything from out of the country, moss or not. They are garbage.
2. GLA has the best quality of plants so far.
3. Seller who charges shipping on eBay package the plants much better and plants are in better shape.

Now I have a plant zoo (12 different plants and yet still look sparse), I am done adding plants. My problem now is what to do with my rotala trimmings? I have no place to replant them anymore. 



[email protected] said:


> Hey GoGo, I got your message! I'll get the items you listed out to you today, so watch for those soon. We've had a few parts on that kit change (old supplier stopped making them for us in small batches) so there is a part there that doesn't look like the instructions diagram. I've been pushing for the instructions to be updated--now I'm going to use you for further impetus.
> 
> Let me know if you have further questions!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Cara
> 
> 
> Bump: Ethan, your corner bowfront tank is gorgeous and that's no small feat with this tank. It's a breathtaking tank when 'scaped well, but between the hard-to-fit dimensions and the aspect ratio, it is not an easy tank to light and 'scape well. I know...I used to have one and got so frustrated with it that I sold it. Wish mine had ever looked like yours! roud:


----------



## alpha1172

BML 12in 10000k xb @40%
7.3g aquatop
pressurized co2
pps pro dosing
reefkeeper lite


----------



## mflander

Alpha, love the tank! Could you post a pic of the top with the light?


----------



## Nathan.G

i just sent 2 sat+ lights back, i was stupid! i should have just forked out the cash because as soon as i get my refunds I'm ordering the dutch and the 10000k with a dig dimmer to cover a 40 b, i couldn't believe how dim the sat+ was in compared with 1 T5ho


----------



## alpha1172

ill see if i have one. Im away from home for about a month. Hopefully reefkeeper and the roomate can keep the tank alive.


i really want to sump it, or go canister/ lily pipes, love rimless tanks hate all the equipment hanging off the back


----------



## GoGo98102

I couldn't wait for the ceiling adapters to arrive. I mounted mine on the ceiling using HD dry wall mount and attached them with a adjustable connector in case they are not completely leveled.

67g 18"H tank. 8" above water at 75%.

GROW HC, damn it, GROW!!

Just moved my inline CO2 infuser to glass in tank infuser. I don't think I was getting better CO2 absorption with inline and it was making my filter/UV very noisy.


----------



## angelcraze

GoGo98102 said:


> Thanks so much Cara!! I will take some pictures of my tank with this new light in a couple days. It is much brighter than Finnex Planted Plus that I have.





Nathan.G said:


> i should have just forked out the cash because as soon as i get my refunds I'm ordering the dutch and the 10000k with a dig dimmer to cover a 40 b, i couldn't believe how dim the sat+ was in compared with 1 T5ho


Thanks for the comparisons, it really helps anyone shopping LEDs.


----------



## Kntry

Best company I've ever dealt with!

Thank you, Nick and Cara.


----------



## Nathan.G

when did they remove the H.O series? I'm waiting for my refund from some other lights and i figured id start the process and set up and account, and the new color light are there and they still have the xb but no regular h.o. lights anymore 
good for them with starting the beta testing already tho.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Shot taken on 50 gal with Dutch XB series, though I use another 10k series for a noon burst of about 4 hours in the day. I find that visually even the dutch is a bit cool, and I supplement with a small warm white CFL. Right side of the tank isn't finished yet though. 




































The lights grow plants well. Reds and greens look very good under these lights. Orange less so, but given the spectrum of these lights I think it is expected. 









Earlier pic for comparison using more yellow-ish spectrum Metal halides; AR mini looks less richly colored.

Tanks to Cara and the BML crew; really top notch service and advice given. The lights also run surprisingly cool for the amount of light output one gets.


----------



## aclaar877

What dimmer level do you run on your Dutch XB on this tank?



Xiaozhuang said:


> Shot taken on 50 gal with Dutch XB series, though I use another 10k series for a noon burst of about 4 hours in the day. I find that visually even the dutch is a bit cool, and I supplement with a small warm white CFL. Right side of the tank isn't finished yet though.
> 
> The lights grow plants well. Reds and greens look very good under these lights. Orange less so, but given the spectrum of these lights I think it is expected.
> 
> Earlier pic for comparison using more yellow-ish spectrum Metal halides; AR mini looks less richly colored.
> 
> Tanks to Cara and the BML crew; really top notch service and advice given. The lights also run surprisingly cool for the amount of light output one gets.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

No dimmer, the Dutch XB is on for 8 hours, the 10K is suspended 5-6 inches and is on for about 4 hours mid-day~


----------



## klibs

Xiaozhuang said:


> No dimmer, the Dutch XB is on for 8 hours, the 10K is suspended 5-6 inches and is on for about 4 hours mid-day~


how do you like the 10000K / Dutch XB combo? i just ordered the exact same setup.

Do you think 2x dutch XB would look better or would it be too warm?


----------



## Xiaozhuang

Hmm I find the combi gives alot of PAR, which can be useful if rushing (tank above was grown in 2 months, last few weeks were with the bmls). I would say visually speaking, because of the spectrum, it looks less bright than it is, compared to bulbs that have more spikes in green/yellow. I'm quite sure 2x dutch would look better, unless one likes the very cool temperature that the 10k gives. It comes down to the small details like whether you have muticolored stuff directly below the 10k fixture or not. Green and reds look fine under the 10k, but the dutch is better at bringing out all the tones in between. Personally, i dont think the dutch can ever be considered too warm.


----------



## klibs

Thanks for the response.

I will have the 10000K in front with mainly blyxa / DHG under it. Out back under the dutch is where all my reds will be. I think I'll stick to my current setup and return it if I want to go 2x dutch.


----------



## GoGo98102

Hmm... Is Cara still on here? She said she would send me the missing ceiling adapters 3 weeks ago and haven't heard from her since. She didn't reply my private message either. The email I sent to BML was not answered as well...


----------



## jsarrow

Xiaozhuang, your 50 gallon tank looks awesome! Could you provide some specifics (co2, filter, diffusion method, etc..) about the set up?


----------



## Bob1

GoGo98102 said:


> Hmm... Is Cara still on here? She said she would send me the missing ceiling adapters 3 weeks ago and haven't heard from her since. She didn't reply my private message either. The email I sent to BML was not answered as well...



Me too............makes you wonder.


----------



## Xiaozhuang

jsarrow said:


> Xiaozhuang, your 50 gallon tank looks awesome! Could you provide some specifics (co2, filter, diffusion method, etc..) about the set up?


Argh give me some time, I may start a journal then I'll post the link here


----------



## klibs

Xiaozhuang said:


> Hmm I find the combi gives alot of PAR, which can be useful if rushing (tank above was grown in 2 months, last few weeks were with the bmls). I would say visually speaking, because of the spectrum, it looks less bright than it is, compared to bulbs that have more spikes in green/yellow. I'm quite sure 2x dutch would look better, unless one likes the very cool temperature that the 10k gives. It comes down to the small details like whether you have muticolored stuff directly below the 10k fixture or not. Green and reds look fine under the 10k, but the dutch is better at bringing out all the tones in between. Personally, i dont think the dutch can ever be considered too warm.


Well I got my fixtures today... The dutch looks WAY better and is definitely more cool than I thought it would be. The 10K is far too cool IMO and kind of washes out my colors. Strongly considering returning it and getting another dutch - my plants just look so much better under it.


----------



## BigL_RIP

Just a counterpoint for those spectra shopping; I would not deem the 6300 'cool.' was significantly warmer than a RayII + MonsterRay combo. Just for those fearing it'd be too cool.


----------



## angelcraze

BigL_RIP said:


> Just a counterpoint for those spectra shopping; I would not deem the 6300 'cool.' was significantly warmer than a RayII + MonsterRay combo. Just for those fearing it'd be too cool.


Thanks. I definitely am spectrum shopping. I like the warmer look in general, but not too warm, and your comparison helps a lot. We don't all perceive light in the same way.


----------



## BigL_RIP

You're welcome. For instance, at the time I was running a setup with some exposed Aquasoil substrate, which looked dark chocolate brown under the Finnex combo. Much more of a coffee brown under the BML.


----------



## GoGo98102

Another update-

Cara is still MIA. Ceiling adapters are still MIA...

But now I have "before" and "after" pictures of my tank!


(Sorry, it's not completed yet. Still a spot I need to fill in.)

A


----------



## trailsnale

gogo,

what was your wait time from order to delivery?

thanks,


----------



## klibs

They are totally overwhelmed. I ordered my SoLunar over a month ago and it is allegedly going to ship today.

It took me a little over 3 weeks to get my Dutch XB.

Once they're done with the transition to a new facility I'm sure things will be much better but right now it's pretty rough. I have to admit though - I love the Dutch XB and can't wait til my controller & second fixtures come.


----------



## trailsnale

klibs said:


> They are totally overwhelmed. I ordered my SoLunar over a month ago and it is allegedly going to ship today.
> 
> It took me a little over 3 weeks to get my Dutch XB.
> 
> Once they're done with the transition to a new facility I'm sure things will be much better but right now it's pretty rough. I have to admit though - I love the Dutch XB and can't wait til my controller & second fixtures come.


thanks klibs! i'm in the system too, just wanted an idea of the time i can expect.


----------



## kevinmichael77

Has there been any updates on the Solunars from anyone at BML? I had to send mine back 3 weeks ago because it was faulty and haven't heard a whisper since. I emailed Cara a few times but haven't gotten a reply. Sounds like their moving facilities which is nice but a bit of correspondence would be nice. Never had to wait long for a reply when I was gathering info to purchase products from them. Still love my lights but I'd like to know the status of my Solunar.


----------



## GoGo98102

kevinmichael77 said:


> Has there been any updates on the Solunars from anyone at BML? I had to send mine back 3 weeks ago because it was faulty and haven't heard a whisper since. I emailed Cara a few times but haven't gotten a reply. Sounds like their moving facilities which is nice but a bit of correspondence would be nice. Never had to wait long for a reply when I was gathering info to purchase products from them. Still love my lights but I'd like to know the status of my Solunar.


Sorry not here either. Still no reply and no replacement. I can't help but wonder if I might not buy from them again.


----------



## klibs

I was told that my controller was going to be shipped with my second fixture a few days ago. It still says 'Awaiting Fulfillment'. If it was not shipped then I have ordered 2 fixtures, returned a fixture, and ordered another one before my controller was shipped. Coming up on 1 1/2 months since I ordered lol

I am dangerously close to just dropping cash on an APEX if I don't get it within a week


----------



## khalloda

Dutch Planted 6300K 
(Number of Fixtures: 1, Fixture Length: 36", Beam Angle: 90 Degree, Fixture Color: Silver)


----------



## klibs

I just have to say that running BML fixtures with an Apex controller is maybe the best lighting option out there right now.

Had a SoLunar ordered but after not receiving it for over a month I bailed and ordered an Apex off of Amazon (prime). It came in 2 days.

Currently running 2x 48" Dutch XB on my 75 gallon with the dimming cable for the Apex and could not be happier with the setup.


----------



## bsantucci

klibs said:


> I just have to say that running BML fixtures with an Apex controller is maybe the best lighting option out there right now.
> 
> Had a SoLunar ordered but after not receiving it for over a month I bailed and ordered an Apex off of Amazon (prime). It came in 2 days.
> 
> Currently running 2x 48" Dutch XB on my 75 gallon with the dimming cable for the Apex and could not be happier with the setup.


Agreed! What intensity do you have them max out at? Do you use Fusion? If so, mind posting a shot of your lighting cycle. Always curious to see how others handle the ramp and how long the highest intensity runs.


----------



## klibs

bsantucci said:


> Agreed! What intensity do you have them max out at? Do you use Fusion? If so, mind posting a shot of your lighting cycle. Always curious to see how others handle the ramp and how long the highest intensity runs.


Yes, I use Fusion - IMO an apex is a waste of $$$ without it

Fallback OFF
Set OFF
If Time 16:00 to 18:30 Then RampUp40
If Time 18:30 to 21:30 Then LightsOn40
If Time 21:30 to 24:00 Then RampDn40

2 1/2 hour ramp up to 40% then ramp back down to 10% (off)

I got a rhizo outbreak recently so I am lowering light for a bit until that is under control. It was previously an 1 1/2 hour ramp with lights at 50%. May have been too much but I'm not sure.

My tank is not stable with the settings I have right now so I am tweaking it as I go (just got the second fixture / apex a week ago). 40% still puts out quite a bit of light. Once my DHG fills in I will run the lights much higher. My densely planted areas were fine while my newly re-done foreground seemed to grow a good amount of algae. I might actually make the rear light go to like 50 or 60% and keep the front one dim.


----------



## farebox65

Placed order on Oct 31, 2014 and just received update that order won't be ready to ship until beginning of next week (delayed due to moving into new place). Would you guy wait or cancel order? I read all the reviews and really like this light, but my patience is running low right now, "hate to wait on something that cost some big bucks". Are these lights worth the wait another week? Any reply would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChrisAZ

I would wait. Impatience has robbed me of a lot of quality in the past.


----------



## nofun

farebox65 said:


> Placed order on Oct 31, 2014 and just received update that order won't be ready to ship until beginning of next week (delayed due to moving into new place). Would you guy wait or cancel order? I read all the reviews and really like this light, but my patience is running low right now, "hate to wait on something that cost some big bucks". Are these lights worth the wait another week? Any reply would be greatly appreciated.


Consider yourself lucky! I ordered mine before you did, and haven't heard a word from BML since. Regardless, I'd wait it out at this point if I were you.


----------



## klibs

farebox65 said:


> Placed order on Oct 31, 2014 and just received update that order won't be ready to ship until beginning of next week (delayed due to moving into new place). Would you guy wait or cancel order? I read all the reviews and really like this light, but my patience is running low right now, "hate to wait on something that cost some big bucks". Are these lights worth the wait another week? Any reply would be greatly appreciated.


Yes - they are worth the wait. Your order is not even taking unreasonably long compared to what most people had to go through a month ago.
you will regret it in the long term if you settle for anything less - trust me.


----------



## Kntry

After a lot of unanswered emails, I found that if you call, you'll at least get to talk to someone.

My light and SoLunar have been broken for almost a month. I got a new SoLunar but not the light so I'm still without any light at all. I was told I should receive the light by the end of next week.

When I first ordered the set up, I waited over 3 months for it. I love the light, not the SoLunar so much. I'm hoping the new setup will be much better. 

My plants are dying. I've been on the verge of ordering an AquaticLife Edge but don't have another $200 to blow. 

BML really is a great company to do business with, just slow. At least they stand behind their products.


----------



## farebox65

Got my on Nov. 19, 2014..."All I can say well worth the wait". My discus fish really pop with color now and natural looking tank, also have dimmer at 65%, plant still are growing nicely. These light are the bomb, $$ spend wisely for amazing product! http://youtu.be/RkB8S3HzhkQ


----------



## catchthecarp

The 60" 6500K Black Friday special I ordered arrived on Monday, really liking it so far.


----------



## angelcraze

farebox65 said:


> Got my on Nov. 19, 2014..."All I can say well worth the wait". My discus fish really pop with color now and natural looking tank, also have dimmer at 65%, plant still are growing nicely. These light are the bomb, $$ spend wisely for amazing product! http://youtu.be/RkB8S3HzhkQ


Your discus really do pop, I am surprised how vibrant they are.


----------



## alcimedes

I picked up the Black Friday special for a 72" light. I'll have to see how it works out, ordered on the 5th of Dec. and it's shipping now.


----------



## catchthecarp

As they say a picture is worth a thousand words....these will save me some typing. 

100 Gal tank under a 60" 10K Green Element EVO I bought first, not happy with this light. Decent fixture for the money but too bright, blue and can't be dimmed. 










With 60" 6500K BML Black Friday Special










And after I added a few plants and fish.... very satisfied with this light.


----------



## vivjohn96

*Buying BML strips*

Will be recieving 2- 48" strips this Sat. 12/20 for my 120g. 48"x24"x24". Front - 10,000k Original series 75-dergree beam angle and rear 6300k XB dutch with 90-dgree beam angle. Now using marineland 2-48" planted tank leds and can't grow carpet plants successfully. Cara from BML made suggestions for their lighting. Will be doing a major re-aquascape of tank ( approx. 80% ) within next couple of weeks, due to holidays hope to get plants by 1/2. Will be using glosso for front, DHG belem, Ludwigia sp. red, Alternanthera reinckii and several other light loving plants. Seachem Flourite sub. , undergravel heat cables and auto CO2 system . Just hope the 10,000k has strong enough par to reach the bottom. Lights on tank mounts to bottom of substr. - 24"


----------



## jeffkrol

catchthecarp said:


> As they say a picture is worth a thousand words....these will save me some typing.
> 
> 100 Gal tank under a 60" 10K Green Element EVO I bought first, not happy with this light. Decent fixture for the money but too bright, blue and can't be dimmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after I added a few plants and fish.... very satisfied with this light.


That high K was always a personal thing.. Know anyone who would replace some of those blue for lower color temps.. like 3500k?? 
You know as you see w/ the BML, when the tank fills in it is not soo blue..
Anyways th BW is more of an economical choice..


----------



## catchthecarp

jeffkrol said:


> That high K was always a personal thing.. Know anyone who would replace some of those blue for lower color temps.. like 3500k??
> You know as you see w/ the BML, when the tank fills in it is not soo blue..
> Anyways th BW is more of an economical choice..


That light would be perfect if you could swap out the blue LED's for something else. The light is available if you're interested..... :wink: 

BW/GE are economical if you only consider price and never have to do a return. Then it's no bargain at all.


----------



## jeffkrol

catchthecarp said:


> That light would be perfect if you could swap out the blue LED's for something else. The light is available if you're interested..... :wink:
> 
> BW/GE are economical if you only consider price and never have to do a return. Then it's no bargain at all.


Thanks but
I'm still looking for a scrap one to play w.. and do something like this:
http://scapeclub.org/forum/showthread.php?19336-MOD-Rework-on-a-Beamswork-LED-from-10K-to-6-5K
Only difference is I'd pull the blues for 3500k..


----------



## gentoo9ball

I'm soon to be part of this club  60" XB Dutch 6300K ordered last week.


----------



## Tylermn93

Hopefully will be a member soon.. Stuck between ordering high light dutch original or the high light dutch xb.. Starting to lean towards the xb and purchase a dimmer with it. I have a 50 gallon (36x18x18) and am running pressurized co2 along with ei dosing. Lighting currently t5 giessman aquaflora and midday combo 8 hours. Used to have a 3rd bulb for a noon burst but redid my aquascaping and have less plant mass for right now.


----------



## Noahma

Tylermn93 said:


> Hopefully will be a member soon.. Stuck between ordering high light dutch original or the high light dutch xb.. Starting to lean towards the xb and purchase a dimmer with it. I have a 50 gallon (36x18x18) and am running pressurized co2 along with ei dosing. Lighting currently t5 giessman aquaflora and midday combo 8 hours. Used to have a 3rd bulb for a noon burst but redid my aquascaping and have less plant mass for right now.


I am running the 6300 dutch MC series with the solunar and so far I have not had problems with the amount of light over the 40b. ( had it for a week so far, still too early to tell) to the eye, the dutch light looks a little dim but man the colors it is producing in my reds and oranges is nice!. 
The MC series is the new series that allow you to control all three channels with the solunar. The thing is a pain in the rear to program, but once you get a program set its nice to see the lights do the dawn / dusk thing with actual color changes to the light. After I get decent enough programing the darn thing I will setup a profile to have a lightning storm, and some cloud cover during its cycle.


----------



## dadodadolontong

*Light is very dimm*

HI all,

Need some advise troubleshooting my new installation, the specification is as follows:
- 13 Whites 1W 350ma
- 1 Blue 1W 350ma
- 1 Yellow 1W 350ma
- Driver max.85V 350ma
- Arranged in 1 series

It only light up for about 4 minutes, then all LEDs are very dimmed.

Thanks...


----------



## Noahma

dadodadolontong said:


> HI all,
> 
> Need some advise troubleshooting my new installation, the specification is as follows:
> - 13 Whites 1W 350ma
> - 1 Blue 1W 350ma
> - 1 Yellow 1W 350ma
> - Driver max.85V 350ma
> - Arranged in 1 series
> 
> It only light up for about 4 minutes, then all LEDs are very dimmed.
> 
> Thanks...


This thread is in regards to the company "build my LED" you might get better help starting a stand alone topic in the main lighting forum.


----------



## ChalupaBatman

Picked up the 48" Dutch 6300k for my 125G. Love how it makes how it heightens the reds and accentuates the different shades of greens. Still very young tank but will hopefully have some pics in the near future.


----------



## angelcraze

*DIY Spectrum*

Not sure if this is where I'd post this, but just wondering how many BML customers have built their own spectrum. I'd love to hear what you have configured and why, and hopefully some feedback!! roud:


----------



## Xiaozhuang

I have 2 custom spectrums, along with the dutch and 10k versions, I wanted to do a video comparison of all of them on the same tank, but been busy since start of year... probably will be done sometime in march.

The one that I like the most so far is this one;
It has quite a number of 3000k leds which brings out the orange and red tones in the tank better; for tanks with all green or just red and green the default dutch does well enough


----------



## angelcraze

Interesting, thanks, I might try something like that too. Although it will be going on a very deep tank. I noticed a big difference on how lower kelvin white lights make the red plants look too, but I can't 'test' with BML for budget reasons.


----------



## mthomas356

Anyone have theirs hooked up to an apex system?


----------



## LandOlincoln

I have two 72 inch on an apex jr.

Going to England Thursday for some dirt fishing(metal detecting) When I get back I'll get my CO2 and plants going. Lights just came late last month and I didn't want to leave my wife to deal with the tank while I was gone so I put it on hold.


----------



## EvilFish

Somebody know if BML MC at 10% is good for night light? Or it's too strong?


----------



## LandOlincoln

It's still pretty bright at 10%. Not sure of the par though.


----------



## Noahma

I have my blues and greens on at 5% for moon lighting, I thought 10% was to bright


----------



## EvilFish

Noahma said:


> I have my blues and greens on at 5% for moon lighting, I thought 10% was to bright


But they say 10% is a minimum.
Can you DIM it to 5%?


----------



## Noahma

With the new MC series you can dim to 0. But at 2% they flicker (usual led problem). I'm using the Dutch MC series with the solunar controller


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia

Noahma said:


> With the new MC series you can dim to 0. But at 2% they flicker (usual led problem). I'm using the Dutch MC series with the solunar controller


It's not an LED problem. It's PWM - dimming is done through rapid on-off cycles. The blend between 'on' and 'off' is the perception of dimness. The longer the 'off' cycle, the dimmer it appears. However, at low dimness, 'off' is long enough that your eye is capable of perceiving it as off, thus the perception of flicker.


----------



## Noahma

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> It's not an LED problem. It's PWM - dimming is done through rapid on-off cycles. The blend between 'on' and 'off' is the perception of dimness. The longer the 'off' cycle, the dimmer it appears. However, at low dimness, 'off' is long enough that your eye is capable of perceiving it as off, thus the perception of flicker.


replace problem with behavior then.


----------



## jeffkrol

Noahma said:


> With the new MC series you can dim to 0. But at 2% they flicker (usual led problem). I'm using the Dutch MC series with the solunar controller





Solcielo lawrencia said:


> It's not an LED problem. It's PWM - dimming is done through rapid on-off cycles. The blend between 'on' and 'off' is the perception of dimness. The longer the 'off' cycle, the dimmer it appears. However, at low dimness, 'off' is long enough that your eye is capable of perceiving it as off, thus the perception of flicker.


I suspect it is a driver design problem.. Multi use drivers (when allowing both PWM and 0-10V dimming ) usually have issues like this.. I've never had this issue w/ "straight" PWM drivers like the Meanwell LDD's.

If I remeber correctly, you can program the controller to use one or the other..But I also remember at 0-10V dimming it doesn't go to 0 either..



http://forum.buildmyled.com/index.php?threads/apex-dimming-makes-leds-flicker.1431/#post-4769 
Also, and it may not be related but worth noting:


> Hi Neddy,
> 
> Could you give me a little more information, such as when you purchased your fixtures or a pic of the power supply? Alternatively, give me a call at 512-382-5881 and I'll walk you through the things I'll want to check. This was an issue seen in some of our earlier power supplies but should be remedied in all current units so if this is a newer fixture we definitely want to look into this.
> [email protected], Dec 30, 2014
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Cara​


http://forum.buildmyled.com/index.php?threads/apex-dimming-makes-leds-flicker.1431/#post-4769 

http://forum.buildmyled.com/index.php?threads/apex-dimming-makes-leds-flicker.1431/

Seeing flicker at 500hZ is difficult..


----------



## nofearengineer

jeffkrol said:


> Seeing flicker at 500hZ is difficult..


Yeah, Jeff. I always chuckle inside when a client tells me they don't want fluorescent 2x4's because they have an employee who swears they can see the flicker. At 20kHz.......right.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia

nofearengineer said:


> Yeah, Jeff. I always chuckle inside when a client tells me they don't want fluorescent 2x4's because they have an employee who swears they can see the flicker. At 20kHz.......right.


There are some people who are very sensitive to fluorescent lights. I am one of them. My eyes get irritated, sting, and I sometimes get headaches. I know most people can't tell it's flickering, but I can.


----------



## angelcraze

Solcielo lawrencia said:


> There are some people who are very sensitive to fluorescent lights. I am one of them. My eyes get irritated, sting, and I sometimes get headaches. I know most people can't tell it's flickering, but I can.


I definitely second that. I am very sensitive to flicker as well. It's actually quite annoying in everyday life when others don't see it and it's all around you.


----------



## bsantucci

Those using their lights with an Apex, what do your light profiles look like? I've been trying to figure out the best way to ramp up and down with a peak period and am just curious how others have their configured? Here's mine for reference on Fusion.


----------



## DevilDogDoc

Ordered mine on Tuesday, went with the Black Friday special, going on top of my 100. Can't wait to see what this turns into!!!


----------



## DevilDogDoc

So anybody ever get an email from BML? I've mailed them twice once before I bpught and got no answer and again today,also no answer. They are pretty quick to take my $300 but not so much on checking their email..... Starting to understand why some folks get mad here.


----------



## Noahma

DevilDogDoc said:


> So anybody ever get an email from BML? I've mailed them twice once before I bpught and got no answer and again today,also no answer. They are pretty quick to take my $300 but not so much on checking their email..... Starting to understand why some folks get mad here.


Give them a call. I know there was a week in Dec. where Cara was ill. They responded to every email. I sent them when I ordered mine.


----------



## drewandmatt

DevilDogDoc said:


> So anybody ever get an email from BML? I've mailed them twice once before I bpught and got no answer and again today,also no answer. They are pretty quick to take my $300 but not so much on checking their email..... Starting to understand why some folks get mad here.


I just call them. Less frustration. They've always answered when I've called.


----------



## mthomas356

DevilDogDoc said:


> So anybody ever get an email from BML? I've mailed them twice once before I bpught and got no answer and again today,also no answer. They are pretty quick to take my $300 but not so much on checking their email..... Starting to understand why some folks get mad here.


Cara always got back to me within 24 hours over email. Try using the contact option on the website.


----------



## DevilDogDoc

Yep I used the contact option yesterday. I suppose I will have to call.


----------



## hbosman

I ordered February 25th. They had delays caused by the Port strike on the west coast. Anyway, I had to call to get a response. I did eventually get emails from them as well. I guess they have "All hands on deck" in the factory. ;-)
Also, they indicated my order would ship next week.


----------



## Brian Mc

They need to change their auto-responder email when you place an order. Mine said they are currently at 7-10 business days to ship an order.


----------



## DevilDogDoc

That's my point too if it's gonna take a month to ship an order for any reason it should say that at the beginning so you can choose to not order. Crap.


----------



## DevilDogDoc

Called them, was told my order was planned to ship by the 30th. 20 days from when I ordered. Only 6 days more than the original estimate which would have had it ship on the 24th. Close enough I suppose.


----------



## jimbo662

Cara seemed to be MIA for a couple of weeks. No updates on their forum. I messaged them via local reef club on 3/12 and she responded on 3/13. She said orders were currently taking about 12 business days but in the next week it should go back to normal times. I placed my order for two 60" XB Dutch 6300ks on Wed.


----------



## plamski

I just got 18" MC SERIES (COLOR CONTROL VHO) Dutch Planted 6300K XB fixture.
My tank is 16x14x13H. Fixture is positioned 16" over the substrate and PAR reading are 28-30. Is this normal? I think that is a kind of low. Anyone to have PAR data from their fixtures?


----------



## natebuchholz

What are you using to measure your Par? Most meters do not read the red portion of the spectrum well and your fixture may get a good portion of its power from 660nm reds.


----------



## flight50

jimbo662 said:


> Cara seemed to be MIA for a couple of weeks. No updates on their forum. I messaged them via local reef club on 3/12 and she responded on 3/13. She said orders were currently taking about 12 business days but in the next week it should go back to normal times. I placed my order for two 60" XB Dutch 6300ks on Wed.


I will definitely have to keep in touch with you. The order you just placeded is what I am considering purchasing in a few months. What bulb angle did you get and how high will you be mounting your lights? These lights are not cheap therefore, I wanted to get as much feedback as I possibly can on these lights before ordering.


----------



## hbosman

I finally received and installed my 10000 K XB 36" fixture. It looks nice, like the color. It is mounted on a 36Lx18Dx21? 57 Oceanic tank. Currently running it with their manual dimmer (potentiometer) at about 75 %. We'll see how the plants grow vs. algae at this level. Since I don't have a PAR meter, I just eye balled the brightness compared to my Catalina 3x39 watt T5HO fixture running just two bulbs. I am using CO2 gas at a 1 point drop in PH, KH is 5 to 6.

Bump: Oh forgot to ask to be included in the BuildmyLED club.


----------



## kep

It is a really tough waiting game! I know it will be worth it though. Made in USA baby!

I have a 120g 48x24x24 and ordered two 6300 Dutch MC series at 90 degrees. Starting to wonder if I should have gone with a 75 angle for the one that will be in front? I hope I didn't make a mistake. I have killed many a carpet plant trying to get them to grow with inadequate light (in fact working on killing more right now) I will probably shoot myself in the toe if it's not right!

I bought two EcoTech Marine Radion XR15 FWs with the hope I could get my glosso to grow which was to no avail. Now I'll be taking a hit on those and will be listing them for sale when my BMLs arrive. Great lights, just not enough PAR that deep. Especially since they need to be mounted 8+ inches from the top of the tank. 

I ordered on 3/11 and was told yesterday they would ship next Wednesday 4/1 or Thursday 4/2 and if they ship Wednesday I will get them on Saturday, but if they ship Thursday I'll have to wait until Tuesday 4/7!

Part of me wonders, since there was no customization, wouldn't it make sense to have some on hand to ship right out? The build it when you order idea is awesome, but it would appear they are growing in popularity and are in turn getting a backlog which is disappointing customers. Why not have some ready to go? Obviously if you're backlogged and a small company it's really hard to get ahead, but I wonder if this might be a plan for the future. I think it's great they are busy though. Love seeing small companies flourish. 

I'll put my patient hat on and wait. Communication is important and helps a lot with the waiting game so they have done me right there. [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plamski

I took 30-40 days till I got mine but I told them that I'm not in rush.

I used DIY Hoppy PAR meter. To my eye it look little bit dimmer than 1 24W T5HO.
Will see how plants will like it. I'm using profile N:2 now- around 8-9h period 30min dim during on and off, rest of the time 100% all channels.


----------



## DevilDogDoc

Well my order was supposed to ship today, well it was supposed to ship by the 24th delayed to today, but instead of a shipping notification I get an email (finally) making more excuses on why it's still not out. Called again and was told now it would go out on the 2nd. Getting real tired of this, if your that far behind that even with an already unsat lead time of 2 weeks then maybe stop taking orders until you get your lines straight? If you can't keep up..... Not impressed at all esp since they have had my $300 for weeks now and I exactly 2 emails and nothing else to show for it.


----------



## jimbo662

I got the same email about an hour ago... :-(

I work for a company that is build to order so I understand the issues with demand and failure of suppliers to get parts to you on time.


----------



## Brian Mc

My order 'partially shipped' last Friday, of course that doesn't help since I need everything I ordered to actually use the light. 

I have been patient (ordered 2/28) but finally used their contact form Saturday to ask when the rest would ship, I plan to be out of town some and didn't want to miss it. I just got an email that a new BML account has been created for me, I sign into it and see my contact form request is 'being processed'.


----------



## plamski

Well,custom work took time,hand kraft even more.
On positive side I use to know the guy who has to wait 14 months for convertible Bentley 5-6 year ago.And he paid up front 6 numbers.


----------



## jeffkrol

plamski said:


> Well,custom work took time,hand kraft even more.
> On positive side I use to know the guy who has to wait 14 months for convertible Bentley 5-6 year ago.And he paid up front 6 numbers.


did his lawn die in the wait time?? Sorry just some monday humor... 
Pay it no mind..


----------



## farebox65

We all played the waiting game with BuildMyLed, but in the end I will say the wait is well worth it. They have great customer service, so just hang in there. One happy camper in San Antonio TX. ( I have the 72" Red Focus 5600K for my 125G discus tank)


----------



## jfynyson

It's crazy to read and see the receipt lead times these days for these products. I bought my 10,000K fixtures from them not too long after they got started up. This spectrum was at the time called their "Planted Tank Spectrum" and that was the only version for growing plants well. I've had mine running flawlessly since May 2013.

When I ordered mine I recall the wait time to build and ship was only about 2 days...ha ha ha. 

My only mistake was ordering (4) 30" fixtures for my 6ft tank. This was before their wonderful website. I wanted them to sit/hang from the tank edges to the edge of the center glass brace to mitigate any shadowing under the center brace. I should've ordered two 72" fixtures. To help with this issue they build me a couple smaller customer fixtures for my center brace. 

So, now I have (6) 10,000 fixtures. (4) 30" and (2) 7" if anyone wants a quick lead time ! I need to see about trade/sell these and get their a (2) 72" fixtures instead but I'll of course then have to deal with the lead time issues and thus have to tear down my tank, restart (plantwise). I would just get a basic shop light set up for the fishies to how me over. I think I need to post this on the for sale section but I just thought of this...PM me if interested.


----------



## kep

Yes I received an email today as well. I hate to give them a hard time as I explained earlier and I know it will be worth the wait. I just have plants dying right now and I was hoping they would hang on until the lights came, which I thought would be two weeks. 

All in all, happy to support a small USA made parts business with awesome products. It is great news for them that they are so busy as that means they will grow. If it were my company I wouldn't stop taking orders, I would just be sure people know how long to expect and give them an option to cancel before it starts being built. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDogDoc

That's my point exactly, be up front with how long things are taking so a decision can be made when ordering. If they had had said from the beginning that the time is a month, fine either you order or not. What sucks is you order expect a couple weeks and then get excuse after excuse as to why it's not done. And it's not like they answered either email I sent, I had to call both times to get an answer, first it was the port problem, today it was that Devon went out of town and things fell through the cracks. He said the first time I talked to him that upper management did not want to change the info on the website to reflect the actual turnaround time. My real issue is if the light I get had a problem, am I going to be waiting a month to get it replaced too?


----------



## nayr

Ordered a 48" Dutch MC Series Friday Night, today I'll start the clock on waiting... For some reason I knew the 7-10 business days in the automated order confirmation was bs.

Glad I am aware now of such a long wait, was planing on ordering plants in ~12 days.

Ive been waiting over a year for the MC series dutch, I can wait a bit longer.. Got a package of new fish coming tomorrow, several of them Ive been waiting over a year to get a chance to buy... seems the planted tank rewards those whom are patient.


----------



## kep

nayr said:


> ... seems the planted tank rewards those whom are patient.



This is true grasshopper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Mc

Ahhh yes...patience. Was just informed that they are backordered on the Solunar controllers and expect to ship them beginning April 7 with me being the very first to get shipped lol. Apparently my light was delivered today and is waiting at home.

I knew from my research about possible delays with BML so I am not surprised or upset by this. It has given me plenty of time to work on my hardscape. :hihi:


----------



## farebox65

Hey folks, we all know the build time on these lights, how about posting some pictures of your fixture for people waiting for their order to see what all the buzz is all about? Also describe what fixture it is. Here's an pic of my light on my 125G display tank: https://youtu.be/RkB8S3HzhkQ


----------



## nayr

agreed! before buying I tried in vein but could not find any pictures showing a MC series in a moonlight configuration with only the blues at 5-10%

Id also like to see the wiring, such as the transformer and the ingress on the lamp so I feel better about fitting it inside a canopy... also canopy mounting if anyone has any, I am thinking hanging it from the lid so it is up and out of the way when I am doing tank work.. but might not if the wiring is tight as I dont want to put repeated stress on it.

Thanks for the vid @farebox65


----------



## LandOlincoln

I have two 72 inch fixtures hanging over my 125. I need to re-home some adult Severum cichlids before I can get my tank planted. They have successfully munched every plant I have ever put in my tank. Once that is done I'll get some pictures up. Currently the lights are at 20% on a Neptune Jr. controller. Love the lights.


----------



## DevilDogDoc

Order shipped yesterday,a day early!! Should be here Saturday,can't wait.


----------



## kep

DevilDogDoc said:


> Order shipped yesterday,a day early!! Should be here Saturday,can't wait.



Jelly! Very exciting [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turxiat

Hey, quick question. Just ordered a 60" Nature Style 6500k for my 135 (72x18x25) that I'm planning to suspend about 6-8" above the tank. Anyone have any experience with plant growth with these lights at that height?


----------



## DevilDogDoc

Well I suppose I can be added to the club now. Got mine in yesterday, happy with quality seems well made. I really thought it would be brighter considering the par it's putting out but I guess as long as the plants are getting what they need it's ok. The little dimmer, eh seems to haves mind of its own, 100% is not double of 50 for sure. Not sure if it's a problem or not. I sent Nick a pm but I'm not holding my breath as I still haven't heard back from an email I sent a month ago asking exactly this, which color would be brighter. I suppose I'll have to call again. Light is fine, tank looks good just not $320 blown away by it.


----------



## plamski

That was my first impression too. In their web description those lights are described like very bright with high PAR rating. Not so true for our eyes.
It is way dimmer that I expected.The light is over my tank for 10 days already.It is 16" above substrate.Plants have been replanted a week before light to arrive .It seems that plants pearl more and grow better compare to old Oddysea 14x1W LED fixture.There is significant more green algae on the glass too.I have same plants,light and ferts schedule as before.So probably it provides more quality light for plants.Will see how red plants will respond.
Now I just planted whatever plants I have to see which one will like the fixture, later one I'll do the scape with best growing plants only.






DevilDogDoc said:


> Well I suppose I can be added to the club now. Got mine in yesterday, happy with quality seems well made. I really thought it would be brighter considering the par it's putting out but I guess as long as the plants are getting what they need it's ok. The little dimmer, eh seems to haves mind of its own, 100% is not double of 50 for sure. Not sure if it's a problem or not. I sent Nick a pm but I'm not holding my breath as I still haven't heard back from an email I sent a month ago asking exactly this, which color would be brighter. I suppose I'll have to call again. Light is fine, tank looks good just not $320 blown away by it.


----------



## bsantucci

Turxiat said:


> Hey, quick question. Just ordered a 60" Nature Style 6500k for my 135 (72x18x25) that I'm planning to suspend about 6-8" above the tank. Anyone have any experience with plant growth with these lights at that height?


I had mine 8 inches above and a total of 22 inches to the substrate. I was getting leggy growth. Just recently got a new hanging kit and they are 3 inches above now and plant growth is better. I'm running two lights as well. I'd drop them lower if I were you. 

Old setup 








New setup (over grown!)


----------



## kep

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr

Yay, got tracking info today.. much quicker than I had anticipated, 10 business days.

Supply Problems suck when employees are twiddling there fingers and customers are throwing fits.


----------



## kep

Mine shipped out yesterday. Very excited [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDogDoc

Hope your works out better than mine did. Mines on its way back to Austin as we speak.


----------



## kep

DevilDogDoc said:


> Hope your works out better than mine did. Mines on its way back to Austin as we speak.



They just weren't working out for ya huh? I really really hope after all this waiting they are worth it. It's amazing the lengths I will go to grow carpet plants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDogDoc

Well mine just wasn't very bright at all. For all the par it cranks out it was very dim. Plus I got the wrong dimmer so it didn't adjust very well. I sent it back for them to check to see if something is wrong or not. Will see what they say from there. Very anticlimactic after all the hoopla and weeks of waiting.


----------



## nayr

without a dimmer plugged in was it still too dim?

I am coming from some very weak lights in my tank, so my expectations are lower.. if it grows plants I will be happy.


----------



## DevilDogDoc

Yep even without the dimmer connected it wasn't very bright. At full strength it seemed to be about half as bright as I expected. Now I was gonna run it at half power to get the 50 par at the substrate I need and at that level it's barely on. I really hope I'm right and something is wrong because if it's not then my search continues. Deep tanks are tough to light.


----------



## Fujiija

Is everyone hanging their lights? I'd like to put it on risers so I can have my driftwood stick above the tank. I really don't want to drill holes in my ceiling, and using a pipe/rod bent over the tank doesn't appeal to me.

Are there risers that work with this light?


----------



## kep

DevilDogDoc said:


> Yep even without the dimmer connected it wasn't very bright. At full strength it seemed to be about half as bright as I expected. Now I was gonna run it at half power to get the 50 par at the substrate I need and at that level it's barely on. I really hope I'm right and something is wrong because if it's not then my search continues. Deep tanks are tough to light.



How deep is your tank? That does sound like something is wrong with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuy01

*SoLunar Flickering*

Anybody had problems with their lights flickering when utilizing the SoLunar?

I just received mine today, plugged it in and the lights flicker terribly. I am going to call BML, however, they are closed over the weekend.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## DevilDogDoc

kep said:


> How deep is your tank? That does sound like something is wrong with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


24 inches, not that deep but not 16 inches either.


----------



## bsantucci

DevilDogDoc said:


> 24 inches, not that deep but not 16 inches either.


How wide is your tank? I ended up needing two fixtures to cover my 17" wide.


----------



## DevilDogDoc

17 too, per their calculator I only need one since it spreads 9 inches from the center.


----------



## bsantucci

Didn't work for me. Do you have them on the stands? I'm 17 deep and 17 wide and I suspend 3" above the tank. I have 3" of substrate so I'm about 20" from substrate now. With one light centered the front and back and sides got less par. With the two lights it's giving me amazing growth. See below current pic. Pic a few pages back was after a trim last Sunday. Growth and color I'm getting from plants is amazing now. I previously suspended like 9" and got leggy growth.


----------



## DevilDogDoc

I did have it on the stands. Yours looks real nice. That's about what I'm looking for as far as color and brightness. Have to wait to see what they say next week.


----------



## bsantucci

Cool good luck. I found their dimmer to not be the greatest either. I control mine with apex system now and it works great. I have a Dutch as the light in the back and a 10k in the front using their dual suspenders and an e*ay suspension system


----------



## NewGuy01

which apex system do you run?

I am planning the same light set up. Seems perfect.

Thanks for the response!


----------



## bsantucci

NewGuy01 said:


> which apex system do you run?
> 
> I am planning the same light set up. Seems perfect.
> 
> Thanks for the response!


I have the full apex with eb8. Need the vdm module and BMLs apex plug. I also use the apex to control the heater so I can't fry the fish and as a pH controller. 

Pm me any questions you have!


----------



## mthomas356

bsantucci said:


> I have the full apex with eb8. Need the vdm module and BMLs apex plug. I also use the apex to control the heater so I can't fry the fish and as a pH controller.
> 
> Pm me any questions you have!


You don't need the vdm module for the lights. That's only if you get the junior I believe.


----------



## Brian Mc

NewGuy01 said:


> Anybody had problems with their lights flickering when utilizing the SoLunar?
> 
> I just received mine today, plugged it in and the lights flicker terribly. I am going to call BML, however, they are closed over the weekend.
> 
> Any advice appreciated.


Try twisting the cables and set the unit down and leave it, mine flickers when the cables are moved, just the connector type -no big deal to me. 

My Solunar arrived and I am finishing everything else on the tank this weekend. Seems pretty bright to me, I practically blinded my family waving it around showing them lol. Been testing the sunrise/set cycle on speed x100 mode and it gives some really cool effects during the sunrise esp with my RGB strip background.

Very pleased so far, tried to measure it with my old Hoppy PAR meter but it is obviously not reading the reds right. The one light seems to cover the bottom well on my 46 gal bowfront which is 18 inches at the widest. Hopefully will be planting this next week or so and will see how it does.


----------



## bsantucci

You definitely need the vdm. What else are you plugging the lights in to control them?


----------



## NewGuy01

I've tried twisting the cables and leaving the unit alone to no effect...

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## mthomas356

bsantucci said:


> You definitely need the vdm. What else are you plugging the lights in to control them?


The main unit. I have two bmls plugged into the main unit with full control.


----------



## bsantucci

mthomas356 said:


> The main unit. I have two bmls plugged into the main unit with full control.


What ports are they plugged into that allow you to control them? I've never heard of this.


----------



## jimbo662

bsantucci said:


> What ports are they plugged into that allow you to control them? I've never heard of this.


BML sells a cable to connect to the apex. The Apex Base Unit comes standard with four channels of 0-10V control. The cable plugs into these ports (V1/V2 and V3/V4).

Got an email Friday afternoon that my order is complete!!!! I'll be picking them up on Tuesday!


----------



## bsantucci

jimbo662 said:


> BML sells a cable to connect to the apex. The Apex Base Unit comes standard with four channels of 0-10V control. The cable plugs into these ports (V1/V2 and V3/V4).
> 
> Got an email Friday afternoon that my order is complete!!!! I'll be picking them up on Tuesday!


Those ports are on the vdm module as I mentioned. They are not on the eb8. Unless BML figured a way to use the aquabus USB ports that I'm not aware of. 

The base eb8 has no v1/v2 and v3/v4 ports. That's definitely the vdm.


----------



## mthomas356

bsantucci said:


> Those ports are on the vdm module as I mentioned. They are not on the eb8. Unless BML figured a way to use the aquabus USB ports that I'm not aware of.
> 
> The base eb8 has no v1/v2 and v3/v4 ports. That's definitely the vdm.


Nothing plugs into the eb8. It all plugs into the main module. If you have the lite or junior version then you need a vdm.


----------



## Harry Muscle

I hope this is fine to ask here ... I've been doing research on which light to get for my upcoming 90g fully planted non CO2 tank and at first I liked what I read about the BML fixtures but then I ran across this review that really made we wonder if I should go with something else instead:

http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....d-my-led-freshwater-show-tank-24-fixture.html

I was wondering if the points mentioned in the review are still considered valid. Are the cables still not sealed? Are the optics (or lack thereof) still the same?

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## nayr

Well the optics thing, or lack there of.. as you state, whats your problem with it?

Every LED light ive looked at is basically some glass over a circuit board.. from very expensive tactical flashlights, to consumer LED light bulbs.. My Finnex FugeRay Planeted+ is just LED's behind glass.

The fact they actually put a diffuser on it is more than most, so saying a lack of optics is not a fair comparison, imho... that simple metal reflector and diffuser is more optical engineering than most others, by a long shot.

And the rest looks like typical American Made quality, not as good as being assembled by a Japanese robot in a german plant.. but still better than Chinese slave labor... that LED driver is not supposed to be installed where it can get wet, its got 120v AC running to it and Id suggest it be installed someplace not prone to moisture.. the lamp that sits ontop your aquarium looked like it was very well sealed... The Manual Dimmer always looked like cheap potometer in a box, dont know what else you expected for $15.. was no surprise to me.

Ive seen that review and it seemed like an uneducated engineer nitpicking everything they thought they could do better, I didnt take it very seriously but I can see how others might.. All the important stuff I wanted to know like soldering quality, how much contact is made with heatsink, etc.. that will actually determine the longevity of the lamp, he glossed right over.


----------



## Noahma

Also take into consideration that the company was still relatively young when that review was done. I have one of the newer 2015 multi channel fixtures, which is really nice. the cable ends are all sealed. The driver. is different. Its a nice sealed black box. that is much smaller than what is in the review. I am using the solunar (there in house controller) and it is also very nice, although a bit complicated to use. Onefang also stated in his review that he was being very picky on purpose.


----------



## jeffkrol

Harry Muscle said:


> I hope this is fine to ask here ... I've been doing research on which light to get for my upcoming 90g fully planted non CO2 tank and at first I liked what I read about the BML fixtures but then I ran across this review that really made we wonder if I should go with something else instead:
> 
> http://www.aquaticplantenthusiasts....d-my-led-freshwater-show-tank-24-fixture.html
> 
> I was wondering if the points mentioned in the review are still considered valid. Are the cables still not sealed? Are the optics (or lack thereof) still the same?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harry


That is one of the goofier reviews I've ever read, not to mention dated..
The reviewer has no points to really refute. 
The "looks like" shop light ribbed panel and the lack of any way of measuring the somewhat obvious parabolic shape of the internal al "lens".. ect..

One thing that is obvious is the reflection of the "just" smd mounted diode is pretty good..W/ the exception of Bridgelux "eggs" most LED's start their life as a SMD.. CREE, Phillips ect.
You can see the image of the smd as a bar across the reflector:










I have my wn issues w/ BML but do not see that review as anything credible. not wrong per se.. but just not anything very factual..
Even the unsealed plug.. what good would it do if you dunked the tip.. ect.. Certainly seems more of a marketing point than a factual "need"..


----------



## DevilDogDoc

Here recently it seems to me that the quality is hit or miss. I have read a lot of reviews that said they were the top notch in LEDs but I have also read a few that the lights were going out early on, problems with the drivers etc. I made a post re my experience with bml so far and it was instantly deleted called a vendor review, which is against forum policy apparently. I saw another post yesterday in which a member posted his multiple failures of lights and drivers all since December so recently and relevant, also gone now under the same rationale I'm sure. So looking here, it seems that we only see the good reviews and anything different gets poofed away. Hard to judge quality when you only get half the story. One common thread though is the willingness to make things right, although answering emails would go a long way in helping provide an informed choice. Maybe it is growing pains which I can understand but when you can only see good info about a forum sponsor it seems a little fishy.


----------



## jimbo662

Just picked up my lights!!! Got them hooked to the apex and right now they're set at 40%. What intensity do others run their XB 6300ks at? I've just got them laying across the top of the tank right now.


----------



## nayr

got mine today, the quality looks great.. bright as all hell, will get to dim it tomorrow when I get to make the cables.

The fish are like WTF gimme some sunglasses pls. :hihi:

Here are pix of the wiring for the MC series I could not find:

































Before Photo:









Overall I am very pleased, now to play with the Multi Channel and see how well that works out and get this tank full of plants.


----------



## angelcraze

I like how you have the BML fixture toward the front more, tilting towards the back. How big was your tank again?

I was thinking of doing this as well with my 120g (5ft long x 18" deep x 26" high) to see if I could get by enough for me with one fixture, but I really have my doubts one fixture will be enough. I just could not afford two fixtures at $1200 CAN. and am not too proud to say it. I would be interested in seeing how your plants do with your setup when you get them  Your tank looks nice, the fixture really changes the colour of your driftwood and fish, even without plants yet.


----------



## nayr

its a 55g, there 48"x13"x21... for a 120g your probably going to need two with more narrow beams on them to get high par that deep... its going to cost you to get high light in that tank one way or another, but yeah LED will probably be the worst for the wallet.. 

Right now I am running the channels @ 40% for White/Green, @ 60% for Red and @ 50% for Blue and that brings out the red a little more in my fish and wood, while not turning everything in the tank red.. for evening lighting I am running like 15% blue, 5% red and 0% white and I absolutely LOVE it.

I did alot of work this last week, Ive got some plants in it now.. Golden Anubias, Marble Radican, Frogsbit and a big patch of hornwort.. they have all been doign great, recovering much faster than I expected from the shipping into a random snow storm.. I'll try to get some updated pics soon, but my friend with his SLR was MIA this weekend.. I dont like my phone pix.

I also took it off the mount and just layed it right down on the tank, I wanted to use my light diffuser top to hold fish feeders and equipment but with the light hanging it displayed a grid shaddow in the tank.. with it sitting right on top you cant tell.









The lighting is pretty much the same as before, but the top few inches in back is not as well lit anymore.. thats okay, I am putting stainless steel float valves back there and I'd rather them not be lit up.


----------



## klibs

jimbo662 said:


> Just picked up my lights!!! Got them hooked to the apex and right now they're set at 40%. What intensity do others run their XB 6300ks at? I've just got them laying across the top of the tank right now.


I run my about 30-40% each sitting on top of the tank. You can handle more if you have the plants for it.


----------



## jimbo662

klibs said:


> I run my about 30-40% each sitting on top of the tank. You can handle more if you have the plants for it.


Thanks, I was playing around with them and had them max out at 40% and it's really bright so starting around 30% may be a good option.


----------



## nayr

here is my moon/evening lighting as close as I could capture in a photo to the actual hues.. it stays like this from sunset to 11pm, then sets gently. 

0% White / 5% Red / 20% Blue


----------



## Scipio

DevilDogDoc said:


> So looking here, it seems that we only see the good reviews and anything different gets poofed away. Hard to judge quality when you only get half the story. One common thread though is the willingness to make things right, although answering emails would go a long way in helping provide an informed choice. Maybe it is growing pains which I can understand but when you can only see good info about a forum sponsor it seems a little fishy.


Extremely fishy

Bump:


DevilDogDoc said:


> So looking here, it seems that we only see the good reviews and anything different gets poofed away. Hard to judge quality when you only get half the story. One common thread though is the willingness to make things right, although answering emails would go a long way in helping provide an informed choice. Maybe it is growing pains which I can understand but when you can only see good info about a forum sponsor it seems a little fishy.


Extremely fishy


----------



## brooksie321

Scipio said:


> Extremely fishy
> 
> Bump:
> 
> Extremely fishy


No negative reviews for anyone or any product on here. It's a good thing! You never get the full story, not saying products do not fail from time to time. Humans can/do.. only difference is humans can tailor the story any way they see fit


----------



## adam66

nayr what kind of grate do you have on top of the tank?


----------



## DevilDogDoc

adam66 said:


> nayr what kind of grate do you have on top of the tank?


That's eggcrate sold at HD under flourescent light diffuser panel.


----------



## nayr

so when I got my BML lamp dimming I noticed a high pitched whine coming from the power supply, seemed to get louder the dimmer it got... so I filled out the contact form asking if this was normal before I tried to remotely locate the power supply. I do admit this was about a week back.. but today I got an email from customer service with a ticket # saying that was not normal and they would be sending me another power supply asap.

so there's the only negative thing ive had with my BML, I hadn't commented on it as I was waiting to see how or if BML would respond... it took them a bit but they responded very well.


----------



## kep

I started a thread here with some questions on how to use the Solunar controller. Can anyone with some experience have a look and maybe offer some help? Would super appreciate it!


----------



## Noahma

kep said:


> I started a thread here with some questions on how to use the Solunar controller. Can anyone with some experience have a look and maybe offer some help? Would super appreciate it!


Just answered in your other thread


----------



## nayr

new power brick came in the mail today, its slightly different and dead silent.. they also sent a dimmer module just incase but it was not needed as the source of the buzzing sound was surely the power brick they originally sent.

given they just bundle a generic 24vdc power brick I think most of the blame for this mishap goes to the upstream manufacturer, since the new brick was totally different BML must have switched suppliers.

overall im very happy with my BML MC, was worth the wait imho.. now the cost, hope they can get it to come down as I am already planning a bigger tank in my office thats probably going to need two fixtures.

ps: I am using a DIY dimmer out of a BeagleBoneBlack, with one of these capes and some custom code: http://weblightingcontroller.com/node/6, the solunar controller would have been cheaper in the long run but now I can program it with a web browser


----------



## kep

nayr said:


> new power brick came in the mail today, its slightly different and dead silent.. they also sent a dimmer module just incase but it was not needed as the source of the buzzing sound was surely the power brick they originally sent.
> 
> given they just bundle a generic 24vdc power brick I think most of the blame for this mishap goes to the upstream manufacturer, since the new brick was totally different BML must have switched suppliers.
> 
> overall im very happy with my BML MC, was worth the wait imho.. now the cost, hope they can get it to come down as I am already planning a bigger tank in my office thats probably going to need two fixtures.
> 
> ps: I am using a DIY dimmer out of a BeagleBoneBlack, with one of these capes and some custom code: http://weblightingcontroller.com/node/6, the solunar controller would have been cheaper in the long run but now I can program it with a web browser



Glad to hear they took care of you. Seemed like they replaced it pretty quick too. Good! Because I need a driver swap out so hope that comes quick as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kntry

The BML light is the best I've seen.


----------



## kep

I've got the controller figured out finally and I have to say it absolutely beautiful. And to know I've finally got the PAR I need to grow the plants I want is such a relief. The multi channel option is amazing. Love the Profile 2 with the sunrise and and sunset. It's very unique. Can't wait until the other is up and running. Will be 2x more awesome. 

Here's a before pic running Ecotech Radion XR15 FW










Here's and after running ONE BML at 75%. The other I'm waiting for anew driver and it will be much brighter. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimbo662

Wow...great looking after the change!


----------



## mthomas356

I want to officially join the club. Two bmls on my 180 that's been running for about a month now. Lights are at 60% here. I also threw in a shot with just the blue/green during the evening. Overall I'm pretty happy with these.


----------



## plamski

After installing and running BML MC XB Dutch style for 2 weeks I can tell that it is far away from High Output light for High light tank. Spending $150 for another light wasn’t very good idea so I went to eBay and bought some 1w LEDs: Red, Yellow, Green, 3500 K and Blue colors. I had already Beam Works LED fixture on hands with 16x1W 6500K . It took me 30 min to replace some of the original 6500K LEDs with the color ones.
Here is the result. Beam Works and the Dutch style next to each other. Lights are on in full power but camera settings are turned down.
With Dutch fixture only plants grow was slow but algae have been thriving. Now with 2 lights plant grow is way better. Plants are overgrowing algae and probably in 2-3 weeks tank will be algae free.


----------



## jeffkrol

plamski said:


> After installing and running BML MC XB Dutch style for 2 weeks I can tell that it is far away from High Output light for High light tank. Spending $150 for another light wasn’t very good idea so I went to eBay and bought some 1w LEDs: Red, Yellow, Green, 3500 K and Blue colors. I had already Beam Works LED fixture on hands with 16x1W 6500K . It took me 30 min to replace some of the original 6500K LEDs with the color ones.
> Here is the result. Beam Works and the Dutch style next to each other. Lights are on in full power but camera settings are turned down.
> With Dutch fixture only plants grow was slow but algae have been thriving. Now with 2 lights plant grow is way better. Plants are overgrowing algae and probably in 2-3 weeks tank will be algae free.


nice work on the mod..


----------



## nayr

what size tank do you have @plamski?


----------



## plamski

It is custom frameless 16x14x13h tank. Lights are 6" above the tank, 15-16" from substrate.
I have planted 10-12 different species of plants.Lather one I'll try to do Dutch stile scrape from best growers only.


----------



## jeffkrol

plamski said:


> so I went to eBay and bought some 1w LEDs: Red, Yellow, Green, 3500 K and Blue colors. I had already Beam Works LED fixture on hands with 16x1W 6500K . It took me 30 min to replace some of the original 6500K LEDs with the color ones.
> Here is the result. Beam Works and the Dutch style next to each other. Lights are on in full power but camera settings are turned down.


If you get some time, you should post your mod here w/ some tips..
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=721001&highlight=


----------



## Noahma

plamski said:


> After installing and running BML MC XB Dutch style for 2 weeks I can tell that it is far away from High Output light for High light tank. Spending $150 for another light wasn’t very good idea so I went to eBay and bought some 1w LEDs: Red, Yellow, Green, 3500 K and Blue colors. I had already Beam Works LED fixture on hands with 16x1W 6500K . It took me 30 min to replace some of the original 6500K LEDs with the color ones.
> Here is the result. Beam Works and the Dutch style next to each other. Lights are on in full power but camera settings are turned down.
> With Dutch fixture only plants grow was slow but algae have been thriving. Now with 2 lights plant grow is way better. Plants are overgrowing algae and probably in 2-3 weeks tank will be algae free.


I find that odd, I have one fixture over a 40b essentially on top of the tank and I have no problems growing high light plants at all. My stellatus is more than doubling in size in a week, my franz stoffels sword is putting out about 2-3 leaves as well during the week, and my low light plants are well.... weeds. I have my lights set to 95% intensity as well so it is not using the full power of the light either. 

Could it be that you were putting soo much light on there that you were not able to keep up with co2 and fertz? that would slow growth dramatically as well. 

BML also posts their PAR data on the website with each type of fixture they have. 

I am just a little confused.


----------



## exv152

plamski said:


> After installing and running BML MC XB Dutch style for 2 weeks I can tell that it is far away from High Output light for High light tank. Spending $150 for another light wasn’t very good idea so I went to eBay and bought some 1w LEDs: Red, Yellow, Green, 3500 K and Blue colors. I had already Beam Works LED fixture on hands with 16x1W 6500K . It took me 30 min to replace some of the original 6500K LEDs with the color ones.
> Here is the result. Beam Works and the Dutch style next to each other. Lights are on in full power but camera settings are turned down.
> 
> With Dutch fixture only plants grow was slow but algae have been thriving. Now with 2 lights plant grow is way better. Plants are overgrowing algae and probably in 2-3 weeks tank will be algae free.


The MC stands for the mulit-channel series. If you’re not using the solunar or apex controller, like they recommend and they state the light is designed to work with, you may not get the max output out of the three channels. They’ve listed the PAR value at 16" at about 128 right under the light. Also, from the picture, I can't tell if all your LEDs are on or not, the ones on the edge seem like they're not.


----------



## jeffkrol

exv152 said:


> I can't tell if all your LEDs are on or not, the ones on the edge seem like they're not.


they use a 12" boards so some sizes have "gaps"..
18" tank.. 12" board... 16 electrical watts...
http://www.buildmyled.com/mc-series-dutch-planted-tank-6300k/


----------



## plamski

I'm dosing 1-2 bps CO2 in 10gal of water true ceramic inline diffuser.
Dosing EI , light have been ON 4h OFF 4h On 4h full power.
Soil is ADA Amazonia 8 months old. 
Plant grow was much better with 2 x24W T5HO 6700K bulbs .
 Of cource I can be doing something wrong,
 


Noahma said:


> I find that odd, I have one fixture over a 40b essentially on top of the tank and I have no problems growing high light plants at all. My stellatus is more than doubling in size in a week, my franz stoffels sword is putting out about 2-3 leaves as well during the week, and my low light plants are well.... weeds. I have my lights set to 95% intensity as well so it is not using the full power of the light either.
> 
> Could it be that you were putting soo much light on there that you were not able to keep up with co2 and fertz? that would slow growth dramatically as well.
> 
> BML also posts their PAR data on the website with each type of fixture they have.
> 
> I am just a little confused.


Bump: I have Solunar controller. When controller is not attached the fixture is working on 100% power. When it’s attached you can tune the light down.



exv152 said:


> The MC stands for the mulit-channel series. If you’re not using the solunar or apex controller, like they recommend and they state the light is designed to work with, you may not get the max output out of the three channels. They’ve listed the PAR value at 16" at about 128 right under the light. Also, from the picture, I can't tell if all your LEDs are on or not, the ones on the edge seem like they're not.


Bump: Correct! 12" of LED's.


jeffkrol said:


> they use a 12" boards so some sizes have "gaps"..
> 18" tank.. 12" board... 16 electrical watts...
> http://www.buildmyled.com/mc-series-dutch-planted-tank-6300k/


----------



## Noahma

plamski said:


> I'm dosing 1-2 bps CO2 in 10gal of water true ceramic inline diffuser.
> Dosing EI , light have been ON 4h OFF 4h On 4h full power.
> Soil is ADA Amazonia 8 months old.
> Plant grow was much better with 2 x24W T5HO 6700Kbulbs .
> Of cource I can be doing something wrong,


Bubbles can be different sizes, So a bubble count really does not give an indication of concentration in the water. You can easily overpower all other aspects of a tank with lighting. When you increase the light level, the fertilizers and co2 need to increase likewise or you run into slower growth, deformed growth, algae growth etc. 

I have had to increase my fertilizers to the next tank size up, increase my co2 to the max without harming my fish to compensate for the increase in PAR from my former 2-t5-ho light. 

It is possible to add more light than you can provide for, and thus will always end up with problems. You can only raise your co2 too much before it kills your fish for example, but the plants may need more.


----------



## plamski

I'll do it next week.


jeffkrol said:


> If you get some time, you should post your mod here w/ some tips..
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=721001&highlight=


----------



## bpb

Id LOVE to pick up a couple of their Nature Style 6500K XB units for my planted tank but that's not in the budget. I do however use a BML Super Actinic strip for the dawn dusk ramp on my reef tank, so technically I'm in the club


----------



## angelcraze

mthomas356 said:


> I want to officially join the club. Two bmls on my 180 that's been running for about a month now. Lights are at 60% here.


Nice tank, I use the Spectrum foods, especially for my angels as well, :hihi: LOL!


----------



## kep

What do you guys think of the moonlights? I have the Dutch 6300 MC series and was wondering about the impact on plants and algae if running the blue/green channel at 3% on the off photoperiod time? The lights turn off below 3% but it still seems pretty bright. Will that count as usable light for algae and the plants?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noahma

kep said:


> What do you guys think of the moonlights? I have the Dutch 6300 MC series and was wondering about the impact on plants and algae if running the blue/green channel at 3% on the off photoperiod time? The lights turn off below 3% but it still seems pretty bright. Will that count as usable light for algae and the plants?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think even at 3% the par is too low to provide any significant differences in the production of algae. I have not had any problems with algae with the moon lights on.


----------



## kep

Noahma said:


> I think even at 3% the par is too low to provide any significant differences in the production of algae. I have not had any problems with algae with the moon lights on.



Ok, well that's good to know. Another concern was for the fish. Even at 3% on the blue/green it just seems so bright. I want to make sure the fish experience darkness too. Right now I've just got the moonlight on for a couple hours after the photoperiod so I can enjoy the tank until bedtime . Thanks for the reply!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr

shut it all the way off at night, "moon" lighting is evening lighting for your enjoyment..

plant's photoperiods are actually based upon the length of uninterrupted darkness and not the length of light exposed.. if you dont let it get dark enough at night then there on a 24/7 photoperiod and that results in poor growth for most plants.. (stretching, leaf deformities, etc)

on my tank 3% for evening lighting is far too dim, but thats probably because of all the floaters.. im running 12% blue and 6% red in the evening because my fish are red.


----------



## NewGuy01

Anyone run their lights at above 70%? I was thinking about saving a few bucks and getting the original series. I currently run my XB at 40% so figured I could probably get by with the original series for my second light. Anyways thanks for any opinions. 

Best


----------



## Kntry

My 75 gallon starts at 100% in the evening and ramp down to 0. They start at 0 and ramp up to 100% in the morning.

My 5 gallon is running about 30% in the morning and then in the evening.


----------



## bsantucci

Just got my 2 36" Dutch MC lights with Solunar controller. Very nice lights. The controller works really well, albeit a SUPER small LCD. I would have appreciated more LCD screen, there's certainly room for it on the device. All in all, works very well and dimming with custom colors for sunrise/sunset is awesome. 

I wake the tank up with only blue/green LEDs, then bring in some heavy red for the sun, then drop the red and bring in white and slowly raise all 3 channels to my all day color and do the same red drop at night to blue/green. I see some new behavior from my fish I hadn't see in the past, I think due to these new colors.


----------



## PsymonPsays

Just ordered a 24" XB series 10k for my new ADA 60p tank. Still gotta stock up on new gear (heater, filter, etc.) before I can put it to use though. Upset that I wasted so much $$ on other LED lights, but pretty stoked and anxious to get everything together so I can get my BML up and running.


----------



## PsymonPsays

So why does the BML club not have a signature graphic to go along with it? I may create a few when I get some free time, one for each color/temperature.


----------



## Bob1

Does anyone have their build my led lights hung say 12 or more inches off the water? I am interested in these lights but wanting an open top I don't want to mount them on the rim. I know I will loose par but these lights in particular the xbs should compensate for that. Pictures are always good.

Have you had problems with light spill?

Thanks


----------



## bsantucci

Bob1 said:


> Does anyone have their build my led lights hung say 12 or more inches off the water? I am interested in these lights but wanting an open top I don't want to mount them on the rim. I know I will loose par but these lights in particular the xbs should compensate for that. Pictures are always good.
> 
> Have you had problems with light spill?
> 
> Thanks


Mine are about ten inches above the tank. I have two to make sure I cover the full width of my tank. You can see them on the top of that s photo. I can take a better shot tonight for you. 

Light spill is minimal, doesn't bother me at all. Plants all grow amazing and I only run 65 percent with a 100 percent burst for one hour. 

These are the Dutch MC's. 










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jr125

kep said:


> What do you guys think of the moonlights? I have the Dutch 6300 MC series and was wondering about the impact on plants and algae if running the blue/green channel at 3% on the off photoperiod time? The lights turn off below 3% but it still seems pretty bright. Will that count as usable light for algae and the plants?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My understanding is that the BML lights will not dim beyond 10%. You can program the controller to ramp down to zero but the lights will hold at 10% until the controller shuts them off.


----------



## bsantucci

jr125 said:


> My understanding is that the BML lights will not dim beyond 10%. You can program the controller to ramp down to zero but the lights will hold at 10% until the controller shuts them off.


The MC's go lower than 10.


----------



## bpb

Correct


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jr125

bsantucci said:


> The MC's go lower than 10.


Thanks for the correction. I wish the XLs did.


----------

